#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-15
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<smartboyhw> phillw, the Arandr bug was synced.
<smartboyhw> Hello balloons
<smartboyhw> And phillw
<balloons> hey smartboyhw -- how are you?
<smartboyhw> balloons, \o/
<smartboyhw> phillw, did you get permission from your boss to present for Lubuntu on the QA "Release party"?:P
<balloons> so smartboyhw can you make a hangout at 1400 UTC for the release hangout?
<balloons> phillw, how did your presentation go btw?
<smartboyhw> balloons, good question.
<smartboyhw> balloons, should be (since it's a Friday_
<smartboyhw> balloons, it wouldn't be good if I appear in sleeping pajamas right?
<smartboyhw> (LOL)
<smartboyhw> balloons, good news from the Testdrived team.
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol.. no keep camera off and screenshare if that's the case :-)
<balloons> haha
<balloons> smartboyhw, ohh, what news?
<smartboyhw> balloons, hahaha:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, duh the newest e-mail on the quality mailing list:P
<balloons> lol.. I thought you meant something else
<smartboyhw> lol
<charliepurple> I'm interested in doing an upgrade testcase, but I'm not finding how to update straight from lucid to raring using the testcase paramaters (as in not editing sources.list) http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1310/info or http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1454/info
<charliepurple> I'm only getting the option to upgrade to 10.10
<smartboyhw> charliepurple, nobody does that do we!?
<smartboyhw> Atop we only support 10.04 -> 12.04
<charliepurple> Oh, lol, didn't know, If I remember it's coming to the end of its support, so I figured it'd be something to look into (before actually checking)
<smartboyhw> charliepurple, soon (for desktop)
<charliepurple> nods
<charliepurple> though I do see something about a lucid lts testsuite - I don't know anything about it, but as long as my box is running lucid I thought I'd make it useful
<balloons> ChanServ, yes, from 10.04 you can go to 12.04 which is the next lts
<smartboyhw> balloons, :O ChanServ!?
<smartboyhw> charliepurple, for 10.04 -> 12.04 we have testcases.
<balloons> apart from LTS to LTS you can normally only upgrade one version at a time
<smartboyhw> Not for 10.04 -> 13.04 though
<balloons> smartboyhw, tabcomplete ftw
<charliepurple> Oh okay, cool. Thanks folks. :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, tabcomplete ftl
<smartboyhw> :P
<balloons> chilicuil, morning to you
<balloons> just looking at your nautilus merge
<chilicuil> balloons: hello Nicolas, good morning =)
<balloons> chilicuil, ahh so on the merge, are you wanting sergio to add to it before it goes out? What exactly were you looking for him to do?
<smartboyhw> balloons, I played with Testdrive to add the Kubuntu Active image
<smartboyhw> Now I got Kubuntu Active Desktop :O
<balloons> smartboyhw, really?
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah.
<balloons> you did a little hacking on the code/
<balloons> awesome!
<smartboyhw> balloons, now I need to get rid of "Desktop" out of the "Active":P
<balloons> jackson will be happy
<smartboyhw> balloons, I still dunno how to fix the "double entry" bug though
<balloons> maybe you can add ppc for him
<smartboyhw> balloons, that requires more coding I think.
<balloons> something server side changed for that to happen
<smartboyhw> balloons, you mean now we can simply launch ppc without probkems?
<balloons> no, lol.. I mean the double entry bug happened because of something server side
<balloons> that's my guess :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, server side?
 * smartboyhw doesn't understand.
<smartboyhw> balloons, hmm I get why the Active image has "desktop" to it, it IS a desktop image on cdimage.ubuntu.com (/me faints)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<balloons> lol :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, done and committed and requested merge:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, excellent work
<balloons> I'm glad you are pursuing this
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I just hope that QA people have nice QA tools;P
<balloons> I hope it helps attract some other people to give it a try
<balloons> sometimes you can surprise yourself ;-)
<smartboyhw> ;-)
<chilicuil> balloons: I'm looking for the part which i18n the touch command, in the previous version it didn't work with the Sergio's desktop (spanish).., but if we don't want to wait I can look at that specific bzr version to do it by myself
<balloons> chilicuil, ahh we used XDG directories
<balloons> I helped and worked with him on it.. it was fun :-)
<balloons> I'm not sure they are needed anymore though
<balloons> I missed where you wanted / needed it
<smartboyhw> balloons: If this merge proposal really gets merged, I will blog about how we play with Testdrive.:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, +1. I'll talk it up too..
<balloons> heck, I think you've signed yourself up for a demo talk next week
<smartboyhw> balloons: Heck:P
<chilicuil> balloons: yep, right, we needed if we want testers can be able to run the 10th testcase, which is about creating new files in Template to see if nautilus create a submenu in the context menu with the new entry
<balloons> chilicuil, let me look again at the case
<balloons> ohh.. I see ok
<balloons> $XDG_TEMPLATE_DIR
<balloons> so we were having fun with  ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<balloons> chilicuil, so we did fun stuff like this to pull out the directory name: cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/'
<balloons> btw chilicuil your script is SO handy.. thanks so much for making it.. Our testcases would be a mess without it :-)
<chilicuil> balloons: yeah, that's the command I was looking for, I'm adding it so we can merge the nautilus testcase =)
<balloons> kk
<balloons> chilicuil, lol.. I just commented that I would wait for your changes.. it saved and boom! there they were. I'll merge this now
<balloons> haha
<chilicuil> balloons: =P
<balloons> chilicuil, ohhh, your expected result still assumes english locale: The Terminal returns the prompt and a new file called "Another Empty Document" is created in $HOME/Templates
<balloons> you can simply say, your templates directory
<chilicuil> balloons: yep, nice catch, I'll change it now
<balloons> also, the big long string yo umade doesn't seem to do anything for locales
<balloons> you still touch $HOME/Templates?
<chilicuil> lol balloons, I'll change that too
<chilicuil> balloons: done
<balloons> chilicuil, kk
<balloons> chilicuil, ok looking good now
<balloons> I'll merge
<chilicuil> cool, sry for the inconveniences
<balloons> no worries.. glad it's back in there
<balloons> I've been merging and playing with manual tests all day.. never a bad thing!
<balloons> we had a new contributor get a merge in :-)
<chilicuil> yep I saw it, I'd like to help with automated tests, but still studying the internals and with this new job and the violin classes I almost have no free time x_x
<balloons> violin eh? beautiful sounding instrument
<chilicuil> yep =)
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello!
<balloons> Noskcaj, you about?
<Noskcaj> balloons, yeah.
<balloons> I was going to ask if you were interested in coding at all?
<balloons> I think you would find hacking on testdrive to be a pretty good project to learn a little python.. you might surprise yourself
<balloons> regardless I was chatting smartboyhw and I figured you'd be happy about his commit :-)
<phillw> Noskcaj: having testdrive support PPC would be quite a major undertaking and as the virtual machines running PPC do not suffer from the 'real' bugs that they see, I'd suggest that time be best spent elsewhere on testing.
<phillw> oh, sorry.. balloons ^^ I did mean to cc you :D
<Noskcaj> balloons, yeah, i'd be interested. do you have some webpages i can download because i will have no internet for 3 days
<balloons> phillw, lol..
<balloons> Noskcaj, the classic is to use diveintopython
<balloons> it's a ubuntu package even :-) But it might not make sense for you as I think it's not intended for someone who doesn't know how to program
<Noskcaj> phillw, i suggested it because i thought KVM was able to emulate specific hardware.
<Noskcaj> if not, we need netboot, kylin and gnome to be put in anyway
<phillw> balloons: your hangout for signing up for launchpad seems some what heavily involved. did you make a 'basic' version?
<Noskcaj> balloons, my only experience is from school (one lesson on quickBASIC and 5 on python)
<balloons> Noskcaj, ahh.. so you have a little experience then. I would google a bit and find something you like.. lots out there for python: http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/python, and http://docs.python.org/2/tutorial/
<phillw> Noskcaj: QuickBasic?!!! OMG, does it still exist? I loved that system :D
<Noskcaj> phillw, in year 7 that was all we learned, but only one or two lessons
<balloons> Noskcaj, that said in my opinion one of the best ways is to get the source for testdrive and start modifying it.. as long as you have the basics down and understand things like loops, variables, etc
<Noskcaj> the most i've mad in python is a basic AI and a few small CLI games
<phillw> can be both interpreter (for debugging) and then compiled up for production. A fantastic idea :)
<Noskcaj> balloons, i'll try and learn more while i'm away
<phillw> 20+ years ago :)
<balloons> Noskcaj, I would encourage you to give it a whirl.. grab the source and hack
<balloons> if you get stuck, google it or ask ;-)
<balloons> you might be surprised that the code is just code.. nothing magical about it. You might surprise yourself ;-)
<phillw> w3 school (mainly to do with coding for sites) do also recommend http://www.w3schools.eu/2012/08/the-best-way-to-learn-python/
<phillw> it seems pretty up to date.
<Noskcaj> what version of IDLE should i download for it?
<phillw> codecall also have some good tutorials http://forum.codecall.net/ (if you search hard enough, you will some postings from me on there :P )
<balloons> Noskcaj, I use geany for editing
<balloons> many other folks use vim or even just gedit.. you don't have to have an ide :-)
<Noskcaj> i'll put geany on too, i just find they help with finding where you've misstyped
<balloons> yes.. I find geany gives me "just enough" nice things.. I've moved from loving something as big and involved as eclipse to simply hacking on the command line
<Noskcaj> bzr wont let me branch testdrive, :(
<balloons> bzr branch lp:testdrive
<phillw> balloons: have you ever tried bluefish? http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/features.html
<Noskcaj> and i get the error: Permission denied (publickey).
<Noskcaj> ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying
<Noskcaj> Permission denied (publickey).
<Noskcaj> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<balloons> phillw, yea, not my thing
<balloons> I did use it the other day though :-) html stuff I sometimes use it for
<Noskcaj> balloons, i've just downloaded the tarball so i've got something to use, i wonder what the problem is
<phillw> balloons: okies, I found it best for 'live' sites where I'm mixing xhtml / CSS / PHP and MySQL all together :)
<phillw> my instructor on my course swore my vim, not sure if it supports python thoguh.
<phillw> *though*
<wxl> pretty sure it does, or can, phillw
<balloons> wxl, hello!
<wxl> hi balloons
<balloons> lol.. vim supports everything
<phillw> wxl: indeed it can http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=790
<phillw> He hated me, as I prefer nano :P
<wxl> phillw: actually i have another page here suggesting it not only can but does natively
<wxl> add to ~/.vimrc --
<wxl> syntax on
<wxl> filetype indent plugin on
<wxl> bah nano
 * balloons wonders how the nice channel became a vim hacking session
<phillw> wxl: as to what vim can do, it is indeed a very powerful system Many years ago I was fluent with vi :D
<wxl> i love vi. dearly.
<phillw> I can use it, if needed, but got used to nano.
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<phillw> hiyas SergioMeneses :)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, phillw wxl Noskcaj \o
<SergioMeneses> btw Noskcaj could you share your wiki page for testimonials :)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, told me but I dont find the link
<SergioMeneses> phillw, how's everything?
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, hello. the page is wiki.ubuntu.com/Noskcaj
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, perfect! :) when is your presentation?
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, May 2nd
<SergioMeneses> nice, btw I saw your small talk about testdrive, May I help you guys? What do you need?
<Noskcaj> how big are the differences between python 2.7, 3.2 and 3.3
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, just me trying to learn python
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, sounds good
<SergioMeneses> I want to work on bug 1162057 but I have been pretty busy these days
<ubot5> bug 1162057 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive has two entries per iso" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162057
<Noskcaj> and trying to get testdrive fixed, thanks to smartboyhw for some fixes
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, i've no idea what causes that one, probably a website issue
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, maybe this can help you http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, can i download that whole website somehow? i will have no internet for a few days
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, I'm going to ask to Andres (tests-drive developer) for some advises
<Noskcaj> good
<phillw> Noskcaj: edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Noskcaj#About_Me as you HAVE now signed th CoC :D
<phillw> s/th/the
<Noskcaj> thanks for the reminder, will do
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, I think I can share a tutorial with you
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, phillw balloons look http://ubuntuone.com/29VcIxFjsI9UmJSn9o4Bk1
<SergioMeneses> it is a good python tutorial
<SergioMeneses> btw, that is my uone account so dont worry
<Noskcaj> interesting, it's a ruby tutorial though
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, sure my bad
<SergioMeneses> wrong link
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, balloons phillw http://ubuntuone.com/746kLfKmieiNstWg0FCaBG
<SergioMeneses> the right onw
<SergioMeneses> one
<Noskcaj> thanks
<balloons> the updated one :-) http://is.gd/ilr2013
<balloons> google-fu says yay
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> balloons, thanks!
<balloons> lol SergioMeneses don't let me steal credit for your find!~
<balloons> pretty cool he wrote the book for himself and is sharing it with others
 * SergioMeneses wants Coke
<Noskcaj> i've used wget to get the 3rd version of that
<Noskcaj> goodbye everyone, i'll be back on thursday
<smartboyhw> balloons: Still around?
<balloons> morning :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, morning:-) I can work on all the netboot, Ubuntu GNOME and UbuntuKylin. I am not sure I will know how to deal with PPC.
<smartboyhw> a.k.a. testdrive
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh as mentioned by phillw ppc vm testing isn't likely to be useful
<balloons> I can't say one way of the other, but he just mentioned it
<smartboyhw> balloons: I would rather want to encourage Noskcaj to do PPC (if he wants to)
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'm not sure if there are any VM methods that run under PPC, there is a method to run PPC in VM on a amd64, but it does not suffer from the 'ppc bugs'.
<smartboyhw> phillw: Why on earth is amjjawad suddenly joining Xubuntu BTW!;
<smartboyhw> phillw: OK
<phillw> smartboyhw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64#How_to_test_on_any_architectures_.28using_qemu.29
<phillw> smartboyhw: possibly people have been asking for help testing xubuntu?
<smartboyhw> Yeah, the QEMU bootstrap thing.
<phillw> I think he has just done manual re-installs of everything from 10.04 on i386 for lubuntu... I may be looking for more to test :D
<phillw> s/I/He
<phillw> he's a dedicated tester once he gets his teeth into something :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: :) How's your presentation BTW?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, is here!!!
 * SergioMeneses hugs smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> balloons: The Boston bomb accident, are you terrified?
<SergioMeneses> btw balloons phillw smartboyhw  look https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/testdrive/fixCdImage/+merge/159039
 * smartboyhw has seen it on TV
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: \o/
<balloons> SergioMeneses, :-(
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> lol.. fat fingered!
<balloons> awesome
<smartboyhw> Ah the problem is with current/pending :O
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, yes it is
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses thank you for fixing:-)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj will be super happy!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, but it is not a real bug (imho) because you can select any option and it will work
<SergioMeneses> I think is more a design thing
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses which one was the default now? current or pending?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, current :)
<smartboyhw> ok
<phillw> anything that makes testdrive more user friendly is welcome. Re-running our classroom sessions once 13.04 will be a lot easier with the various fixes that have been applied to 13.04 system will be better :)
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, sure! I'm talking to Andres to fix it as soon as possible
<phillw> I've got a dratted bug in KVM, but heh.. we can't win them all :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: tab complete ftw:P
<phillw> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58574
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 58574 in Driver/cirrus "pixmap regression with cirrus graphics driver" [Normal,New]
 * SergioMeneses has to learn more python and packing on ubuntu
<phillw> I've also got one that really affects lubuntu only, I've asked a couple of our 'clever' people to have a look at it.
<smartboyhw> lol
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-16
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: I know how to do packaging;P
<SergioMeneses> elopio, ping
<elopio> SergioMeneses: pong.
<pitti> Good morning
<SergioMeneses> pitti, night here! :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hurray Testdrive m.p. is merged.
<smartboyhw> WT they actually made the Kubuntu Active Desktop image m.p. into a new archive release!:O
<smartboyhw> Hmm they didnt upload that though
<smartboyhw> balloons, ping back me whenever you are awoke.
<jibel> pitti, adt creates its test directory with permissions u+rwx and it is not possible to execute tests with anyone else than the default user or root (e.g su -c "..." nobody) , do you think it'd break anything to set og+r on this directory?
<pitti> jibel: I wouldn't mind that
<pitti> jibel: you mean debian/tests/foo does chown go+r $ADTTMP ?
<jibel> pitti, no in adt-run directly after the call to mktemp
<pitti> jibel: hm, why can't the test script do that?
<jibel> pitti, it is not ADTTMP but the main working directory which is not directly available in the environment, the script could do that of course but that'd put a logic very specific to adt into the test scripts
<pitti> jibel: oh, I see what you mean; sure, then let's do that in adt-run itself
<jibel> nice http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713246/  !
<jibel> and hopefully the file extension .py indicates it is python code :)
<pitti> jibel: est-ce que ton chat a écrit cela ? :-)
<jibel> pitti, reading the code, I think you know the name of my cat ;)
<balloons> jibel, pitti lololol
<balloons> très drôle... I can't seem to figure out how to make the ^ accent with the modifier key. alt+^ doesn't work ;-(
<pitti> Compose e `
<pitti> or o ^ → ô
 * balloons feels silly
<balloons> I was pressing modifier+6, not modifier+^
<balloons> gotta push shift!
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<plars> cjwatson: not sure if you noticed, but the amd64-desktop smoke test job should be triggering the mark-current script now. There are some important improvements I'd like to make to the process on my end though, so if we could hold off on making it depend on that it would be good
<plars> cjwatson: once I figure out how to make it do what I want, I'll set it up to also do i386, and server for both arches and ping you again
<plars> cjohnston: we're not talking weeks or even days btw, I expect probably today or tomorrow depending on some other high priority things that I have to handle
<cjohnston> :-/
<plars> cjohnston: pfft, sorry :)
<plars> cjwatson: : we're not talking weeks or even days btw, I expect probably today or tomorrow depending on some other high priority things that I have to handle
<plars> cjohnston: and I was doing so well...
<plars> :)
<cjwatson> plars: OK, I still need to sort out the business of posting to iso.qa only once the trigger comes through, in any case
<cjwatson> plars: Until I change anything, the default will be to continue to update current as soon as the build is complete
<plars> cjwatson: that's fine, just wanted to update you in case you were waiting on me
<SergioMeneses> we have a lot of email!!! /o\
<balloons> SergioMeneses, inbox explode?
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<SergioMeneses> almost
<SergioMeneses> btw balloons , my merge was approved https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/testdrive/FixingCdImage
<balloons> I saw <3
<balloons> you and smartboyhw have something to demo now
<balloons> I need to finalize and annouce the day/times for that too
<balloons> should we have a wiki page for signups you think?
<balloons> walkons are welcome too of course :-)
<SergioMeneses> <balloons> should we have a wiki page for signups you think? - I'm totally agree
<wxl> hey guys have any of you had issues with usb-creator-gtk 0.2.47?
<balloons> wxl, :-)
<wxl> balloons: hey-o. i wasn't having luck with persistence on unetbootin so thought i'd give startup disk creator a go. it was a bit crashy last night on quantal and now that i'm on raring it's not even starting up.
<balloons> i used it last on raring a bit ago
<balloons> and it worked
<balloons> we have a test for it now.. so we can finally watch for regressions.. but I've no idea why it causes so many issues
<balloons> it seems to regress all the time
<wxl> harumph. i get a python error of some kind.
<wxl> it's trying to import FastbootBackend and fails on that.
<wxl> oh well, just wanted to see if i was all alone in this plight :)
<balloons> file a bug and check for dupes ;-)
<balloons> no not alone at all
<wxl> i did look for bugs in raring and didn't see any
<wxl> i guess i'll go back to unetbootin :)
<balloons> wxl, why unetbootin?
<balloons> what are you trying to do?
<wxl> balloons: cuz at least i managed to get the iso on there and get it to boot!
<balloons> if you want a bootable usb stick and don't care about persistence I would use dd
<wxl> i'm hoping to actually perform the live testcase. that includes persistence.
<balloons> ahh gotcha
<wxl> *I* don't care about persistence personally :P
<wxl> s/about/for/
<balloons> well glad unetbootin works for you
<balloons> it's never worked for me..
<balloons> so lol
<wxl> let me guess: you've had issues?
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> i don't know why i'm so bent on making the live testcase work. i swear.
<balloons> wxl, that's good
<balloons> when you achieve success send a post to the mailing list and share it
<wxl> ok!
<wxl> how dumb is that. my bios boot order changes every time.
<wxl> well i got a booting flash with unetbootin
<wxl> just like last night the desktop takes FOREVER to come up
<balloons> slow flash drive? slow pc? both?
<balloons> usb 1.1 port?
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> low ram?
<wxl> well i don't think that's the issue really. i've used it for other things with little problems. and once it's up and running it doesn't act funky. i've seen others report being slow to start.
<wxl> persistence works with unetbootin! yay! this is especially good for lubuntu as it ships with unetbootin 575 on raring
<balloons> woot
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses & balloons: New version of Testdrive (ibcluding fixes from me, SergioMeneses and others) is now in raring-release archives!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, nice, my bug is fixed now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/+bug/1162057
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1162057 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive has two entries per iso" [Medium,Fix released]
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: mine too
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, yes, I saw it :) congrats
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Congrats to you!
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-quality rocks
<smartboyhw> \o/
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-17
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses hmm I just saw a new upload of Testdruve
<SergioMeneses> mmm...  something especial?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Removal of python-testdrive causes Testdrive-GTK to crash.
<smartboyhw> kirkland has put in a fix for that.
<smartboyhw> Damn python-indicate
<smartboyhw> not python-testdrive:P
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> ok, lets see what happen
<SergioMeneses> I'm working on "how to separate loco teams"
<wxl> it's a miracle: i submitted a result
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: What do you mean? Isn't grouping them better!?
<smartboyhw> wxl: \o/
 * smartboyhw says bye
<wxl> ta
<SergioMeneses> I was having dinner :S
<SergioMeneses> wxl, congrat
<balloons> good work SergioMenesesAFK and smartboyhw
<pitti> Good morning
<wxl> does alternate need a network connection?? i didn't think it did but after selecting do not set up network, it asks about a mirror
<wxl> gonna listen in the car while i do a run
<wxl> oops wrong channel :)
<pitti> wxl: alternates are supposed to work without network
<pitti> wxl: but they still allow you to set up a proxy in case you are going to use one later
<wxl> pitti: it's not asking about proxy. it's asking to pick a mirror. this is lubuntu raring-alternate-amd64 20130416
<pitti> ah, or that
<wxl> i can SWEAR i've done this before, even this cycle, without this problem
<pitti> wxl: how is it a problem?
<wxl> pitti: currently i only have wifi access. and a b43 chip to boot. i have linux-firmware-nonfree.deb on a flash drive but can dpkg -i it in busybox.
<pitti> oh, I thought you were talking about the mirror question
<wxl> well, yeah, if i tell it a mirror, it tries to check if its valid by trying to connect to it— even though i've told it not to configure the network
<wxl> so it is a problem :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> bonjour pitti , ça va ?
<pitti> jibel: ça va bien ! mais NetworkManager est mauvais
<pitti> jibel: I fixed the failing NM autopkgtest in bzr, FYI
<jibel> pitti, what's wrong with NM? NM itself or the tests ?
<pitti> jibel: ah, both; trying to figure out how to poke wpa secrets into it and connect successfully :)
<pitti> jibel: and I encountered various crashes and unintrospectability
<smartboyhw> balloons, ping me (don't PM) when you are awake:)
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol.. I never see your pings
<balloons> it's hard to know if it was last night or this morning
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<smartboyhw> balloons, BTW SergioMenesesAFK's fix is in.
<smartboyhw> now REALLY write a blog post:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, you ignored me;(
<balloons> smartboyhw, ? not ignoring
<smartboyhw> balloons, you can't see my sentences above an hour ago?
<balloons> I updated to get his fix
<smartboyhw> balloons, his = SergioMenesesAFK ?
<balloons> ys
<smartboyhw> balloons, RC testing tmr.
<smartboyhw> What do ya think?:p
<balloons> I want to hack on it too.. there's things that bug me (like not being able to make a bigger or smaller disk)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I want to make a bigger one. Even 8GB is too small for Ubuntu Studio.
<balloons> yea.. I think we can edit the source to do so easy enough
<smartboyhw> balloons, let us start hacking in S:p
<balloons> anyways, probably not in the cards for me for awhile
<smartboyhw> balloons, why?
<smartboyhw> A while = how long
<balloons> too much other stuff :-) You know how end of cycle is
<smartboyhw> balloons, :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I mean we will start hacking in S cycle:P
<balloons> ahh yes
<balloons> you've already started!
<smartboyhw> balloons, eh damn We = "The whole QA Team"
<balloons> indeed.. pretty good stuff
<balloons> we could use more/better/cooler/nicer tools
<smartboyhw> balloons, please confirm if Testdrive actually has no "double-item" problem
<smartboyhw> I mean now
<balloons> it no longer does indeed
<smartboyhw> Since I still get it
<balloons> I'm staring at it
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<balloons> It showed both for a minute
<balloons> i updated again this morning and it looks good now
<smartboyhw> balloons, a minute?!:O
<balloons> lol.. sorry
<smartboyhw> It doesn't work for me here.
<balloons> it showed both when I tried last night
<balloons> but the update has landed for me now and it works
<smartboyhw> balloons, OK
<smartboyhw> balloons, or rather: I'm still getting it for i386 (ONLY)
<smartboyhw> :O
<balloons> ohh.. why lookey there
<balloons> your right!
<smartboyhw> .....
<smartboyhw> And I still see Ubuntu Studio amd64 duplicated.
<smartboyhw> Along with i386.
<balloons> most of the other flavors are ok
<smartboyhw> Lubuntu too
<smartboyhw> balloons, not for me
<balloons> but everything you said is correct
<balloons> I can confirm
<smartboyhw> balloons, get SergioMenesesAFK to fix it.:P
<smartboyhw> Or, you fix:P
<balloons> lol -- we could look at his patch
<smartboyhw> Where is the m.p.?
<balloons> just for you smartboyhw -- let's have a look
<smartboyhw> balloons, ....
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<smartboyhw> OK let's look at what happened
<smartboyhw> It is weird for 1. It doesn't work for i386 and 2. It doesn't work for Ubuntu Studio AND Lubuntu and Ubuntu (Server) for BOTH architectures
<balloons> right.. the issue is/was the proposed vs current changes on the server
<balloons> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~testdrive/testdrive/trunk/revision/399
<balloons> that's the diff
<smartboyhw> balloons, it should work.
<balloons> so for instance, running that I don't see the duplicates for studio
<smartboyhw> balloons, :O
<balloons> wget -q -O- http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/.manifest-daily | egrep '(amd64|i386)' | egrep '(current)'
<smartboyhw> balloons, it does ONLY for Lubuntu and Ubuntu Studio
<smartboyhw> balloons, doesn't at all make sense
<balloons> smartboyhw, lets look at what we're running now
<smartboyhw> balloons, however can this be a problem with the Precise ISOs?
<smartboyhw> balloons, latest ver. (3.20)
<balloons> I mean the code :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<balloons> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/testdrive/testdrive.py
<balloons> it's in there
<balloons> so.. we can play a little and see why things are coming up properly
<smartboyhw> balloons, hmm... I need to sleep now:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh.. Well, good night then
<balloons> your right though.. it should work
<smartboyhw> balloons, I will be idling on mobile for latest upadtes:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, :-)
<balloons> good night
<smartboyhw> balloons, I ran that command in terminal directly
<smartboyhw> and it does work
<balloons> yep, exactly
<smartboyhw> balloons, I am really starting to thank this is a Precise + Raring problem
<smartboyhw> But it can't be.
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<SergioMeneses> how's everything?
<balloons> hey SergioMeneses
<balloons> for some reason testdrive is sitll showing some dupes in places
<SergioMeneses> balloons, do you have the new testdrive version?
<SergioMeneses> I dont know if the new features/changes are available now
<SergioMeneses> and Andres is attending the openstack summit :S
<SergioMeneses> mmm... balloons the version 3.20 was uploaded 17 hours ago
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes confirmed your change is in my source :-)
<balloons> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/testdrive/testdrive.py
<balloons> wget -q -O- http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/.manifest-daily | egrep '(amd64|i386)' | egrep '(current)' returns the proper list too
<balloons> so something else is going on
<SergioMeneses> balloons, mmm...
<SergioMeneses> interesting
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Cant not reply your issue
<SergioMeneses> balloons, http://ubuntuone.com/1j9oy3mlAQzNZCzzljnYog
<SergioMeneses> there is only one entry per iso
<SergioMeneses> repository = cdimage.ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> release = raring
<SergioMeneses> someone has the same issue? bug 1162057
<ubot5> bug 1162057 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive has two entries per iso" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162057
<SergioMeneses> balloons, you have to update you preferences or delete ~/.cache/testdrive/*.isos
<SergioMeneses> it should work
<SergioMeneses> ubot5, ping
<ubot5> pong!
<SergioMeneses> ok, I'm not offline
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I'll try that in a min
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ok! if you have another issue let me know :D
<balloons> ok, I've got a moment, let me try now
<balloons> ahh SergioMeneses the cdimage.isos and releases.isos files
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> hehe.. it's caches them
<SergioMeneses> balloons, or update your preferences as well
<balloons> ok so probably worth posting to the list
<phillw> SergioMenesesI have a work-around for the KVM corrupt video using cirrus, and qxl shows no video at all, vmvga seems to be best for me at the moment, please feel free to check it out.
<balloons> updating preferences didn't seem to work :-)
<balloons> rm ~/.cache/testdrive/cdimage.isos
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I'm using as hypervisor KVM and it works well
<SergioMeneses> using thias args: "-usb -usbdevice tablet -net nic,model=virtio -net user -soundhw es1370 -vga cirrus"
<phillw> SergioMenesesmost odd, as it is still an upstream bug!
<phillw> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58574
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 58574 in Driver/cirrus "pixmap regression with cirrus graphics driver" [Normal,New]
<SergioMeneses> balloons, smartboyhw hi!
<SergioMeneses> I saw the previous conversation and I dont see problems with ubuntu-studio or Lubuntu
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes everything works after clearing that cahce file
<balloons> I posted to the ml as well
<SergioMeneses> phillw, :)  but they have to fix it, right? or here Ubuntu people may help
<balloons> smartboyhw will see it tomorrow :-) he had the issue to
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect! :D I'm glad to hear that
<phillw> SergioMeneses I'm not holding my breath. using vmvga does make grub screen 'vga' resolution, but then the actual VM when booted is back to  a decent size :)
<phillw> qxl fails in my virt-manager edition, once I'm fully using 13.04 I will have a further look.
<balloons> SergioMeneses, phillw here's something that may interest you: http://91.189.93.58/
 * SergioMeneses looks at balloons link with fear
<SergioMeneses> balloons, omg!!!
<SergioMeneses> where did you find those charts?
<balloons> It's a sneak preview of what I've been working on
<balloons> I generated the charts.. it's showing off some of the team's work :-0
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it is awesome!!!
<balloons> :-) There is more to do.. we can do a lot with generating some data to help drive what we do
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sounds pretty clever! I was thinking on make a post about my testing activities on this cycle and another one about fixing bugs in Spanish
<balloons> SergioMeneses, excellent!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, but next week or this weekend
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :D
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I've got posts to write too.. I know how it is :-)
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, o/
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, \o
<balloons> ok smartboyhw can rest easy.. I posted about testdrive as I said :-)
<balloons> I am very excited and happy to see how you all have stepped out to learn and try something new. It's very encouraging for others -- and a hope a wonderful experience for all of you
<phillw> balloons: well, from sunday, you will hopefully have some more testers on-board. If you can dig up stats of which flavors / areas need some extra help, let me know by Saturday evening (UTC). I'll pull a range of IOS's in to travel to Manchester with.
<balloons> phillw, did you see the page I shared?
<balloons> I would be curious what sort of detail you'd like to see
<balloons> I thought your talk was last saturday :-)
<phillw> balloons: I've had a quick look, I'll be fully back in ~30 mins.
<balloons> must be why I didn't hear back about what happened!
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> balloons: nope, it is this Sunday. I thought it was last sunday, also... Then double checked when I realised it was not RC week :D
<balloons> gotcha.. you fooled us all!
<phillw> I'd have been disappointed to travel  for 2 hours to get there for the wrong week!
<zyga> hey is there any update on a friendly
<zyga> I was experimenting with a new service
<zyga> for storing hardware manifests on the web
<phillw> (20:46:04) zyga: hey is there any update on a friendly ???
<zyga> phillw, re
<zyga> IRC on Android is a bit flaky
<zyga> that we've been playing with a new service
<zyga> service to store hardware manifests in the cloud
<phillw> zyga: I'm not familiar with android. But it may be possible to store them as a part of http://phillw.net/isos/
<phillw> if you are looking for somewhere to store them.
<zyga> what I was thinking of
<zyga> is a service that would give you a hardware details
<zyga> based on a unique arbitrary id
<zyga> this data could be used to know which tests are compatible
<zyga> without asking the user
<zyga> however the same database could be maintained by community for them to friendly
<zyga> for ubuntu friendly
<zyga> for example the type of the touchpad
<phillw> the wiki area can do that, I'm not too sure what the in-line attachement size is, but I do know that a couple of ubuntu.pastes have just gone time expired which held details of computer equipment. so, it is best to try the wiki area first, if it is too big for them, you need somewhere that does not allow details to go time expired.
<balloons> zyga, the hooks for hexr <-> friendly should done now..
<zyga> edge scrolling vs two finger scrolling
<zyga> is the hexer data model sufficient for that?
<zyga> how could I describe the type of a touchpad
<balloons> zyga, you were there when it was discussed yes?
<phillw> zyga: have a chat with the laptop-testing team, who also use friendly.
<phillw> unless balloons can recall everything :)
<zyga> balloons, yes u think so
<zyga> how can I find that team?
<phillw> zyga: laptop testing can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Procedures
<zyga> si
<zyga> sorry, anyone from that team that I can ping?
<phillw> balloons: I don't have a team listing for laptop-team. Do you know if any are about?
<balloons> not usually on irc
<balloons> *they are not
<phillw> zyga: join the team via https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-laptop-testing once joined, you can join the mailing list.
<zyga> thanks
<phillw> zyga: they do use this channel for discussions, but as with a lot of QA/Testing teams they do not have a lot of people on here at any one time (usually just for meet ups).
<phillw> balloons: are you keeping up to date with Lance re: New upgrade test - via live image ?
<balloons> phillw, feel free to point those things out.. I've been digging through my mail today.. my filters are all messed up
<balloons> i can't follow the threads easily enough. I've missed several lance responses
<phillw> balloons: http://pastebin.com/59gnaGXt
<phillw> balloons: one the google mail servers was down today, so I've also had issues!
<balloons> ahh.. ok, the upgrade thing
<phillw> yup, I've got an issue with alternate. which is not too critical (it just doesn't work!).
<balloons> yes, what xnox wrote is correct.. and we had a conversation a bit ago about it
<phillw> okies, thanks balloons :)
<phillw> balloons: but, from that, 'can' we actually test before final release?
<xnox> hmm....
<xnox> phillw: imho the upgrade test was always based on previous release install. E.g. install ubuntu12.10, put in raring image, perform upgrade.
<xnox> (using cd option)
<xnox> phillw: unless you refer to the upgrade section, which is esentially test upgrade-manager from quantal install into current dev.
<balloons> yes exactly. I'm trying to dig up the email for lance.. but upgrade was always intended to go from the previous release to the current (dev) release
<balloons> we also push out lts ->lts upgrade tests when that comes up
<balloons> the fact you can 'upgrade' a current install using a cd will remain, but it's hardly something we want to test or support imho
<phillw> xnox: Yeah, that's fine. I'm just sad that cdromupgrade from alternate wants to go and download from internet. but, hey, such is life.
<phillw> is just a way to force lubuntu to drop alternate :(
<phillw> *is this just*
<phillw> balloons: that email is from wxl
<phillw> balloons: http://pastebin.com/h0z4uHky
<wxl> yeah that irks me.
<balloons> phillw, wxl lol.. did you report it?
<balloons> afaik, there's no intention to stop a non-network install
<wxl> outside of reporting it to the list, no. i wanted to be sure it was not like a change in plans or something, balloons.
<balloons> ahh.. not to my knowledge
<wxl> ok
<wxl> then i should file a bug against.....?
<wxl> UGH WHY IS IT SO HARD FOR KDE TO INPUT UNICODE?!</digress>
<balloons> ahh found it
<balloons> file a bug against debian-installer
<phillw> wxl: can you bug report it. I've asked the likes of jonathan and unit193 to have a look at the script for cdromupgrade as lubuntu are the only ones now using it. I tried to update piglet using alternate and it wanted to download everything, even though the ISO was mounted and visisble,.
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/42246/buginstructions
<wxl> phillw: note i'm trying to install, not upgrade
<wxl> balloons: i thought the alternate installer != ubiquity?
<phillw> wxl: note that in either case, it is not reading the source iso (either cd / dvd /usb in your case, or on a loop mount as in mine).
 * wxl nods
<balloons> wxl, sorry wrong link
<phillw> wxl: can you try and install the corresponding server ISO
<balloons> but yes, debian-installer is where to file against :-)
<wxl> phillw: yeah was going to work on that next
<wxl> balloons: thanks that's what i needed. i couuld remember ubiquity but not debian-installer
<phillw> if that fails, then it is a generic alternate fail, mine is for upgrade which is now lubuntu only. (server do not do upgrades from alternate ISO, which did come as a shock to me!)
<phillw> balloons: does (should) the desktop 64 bit version of 13.04 work with UEFI across all flavours, or is it Ubuntu only?
<wxl> i'll get to reporting the bug later tonight
<balloons> phillw, ahh good question. the work was done at the low level, I don't see why it wouldn't work across flavors. I would wonder about the alternate installers tho
<balloons> That said I don't have UEFI hardware
<balloons> i answered Lance hopefully that is helpful
<phillw> I'm not worried about alternate. But one of the guys has provided a link to the OP
<SergioMeneses> great post balloons http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/04/filling-gaps.html
<xnox> phillw: you are doing it wrong.
<xnox> balloons: phillw: the alternate-cd has complete apt-getable pool of package. To perform "offline" upgrade from cd using alternate, one is suppose to add the cd-rom as a package repositoy and simply do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and/or equivalent using any gui package managent.
<phillw> xnox: so the idea of mounting the ISO was never feasible?
<xnox> balloons: phillw: if one boots the alternate-cd installer and tries to use "partman reuse recipe" (aka. what ubiquity calls upgrade) the insllation path is different - a snapshot of installed packages is taken, then more or less /usr is wiped clean, then normal installation happens (for ubiquity that is copy squashfs, for alternate it is debootstrap)
<xnox> and then later the apt-clone snapshot is restored to install any remaining packages that where there before.
<xnox> phillw: the problem with upgrading from alternate iso, is that it will inherently lack transitional packages needed to complete an upgrade from previous release and will totally failt to upgrade if there are external packages installed.
<phillw> xnox: I do recall doing something "similar" to this a couple of releases ago.
<phillw> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.co.uk/2011/06/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-using-alternate.html
<xnox> which is the reason for network-based upgrades.
<xnox> in the end of the day, we can only support network based upgrades with main&universe enabled, anything else has a lot of chances being incomplete and removing packages.
<phillw> xnox: is that why you guys dropped alternate from everywhere? I'm quite okay if alternate can no longer 'do' an upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04, but I did want to see if it still could.
<phillw> if it is something that needs changing in cdromupgrade script, and only lubuntu use it, then I see no harm in asking them to look into it?
<phillw> xnox: One of the guys who wants to take a look at the problem has asked for 'where does the autobuild script live on so if it can be made to work for lubuntu?
<xnox> phillw: huh.... i am confused by that statement. there is no "you guys" i'm just trying to tell you what alternate cd can do or can't do. It applies for all ubuntu releases ever made and still applies for alternate cds generated today for lubuntu or ubuntu.
<xnox> ubuntu project stopped generating alternate images for a few producs (ubuntu and some other flavours) but the code is still out there and one can generate an alternate cd by them self.
<phillw> xnox: ubuntu server does not use alternate as a method to upgrade a server (which was a shock to me).
<phillw> only lubuntu now release alternate for desktop systems.
<xnox> phillw: if in 12.10 lubuntu had a default app "MegaAwesome", but 13.04 dropped it from the default install, "MegaAwesome" is not on the cd any more.
<xnox> thus using lubuntu 13.04 alternate cd to upgrade without network connectivity can fail with cryptic errors of "broken pacakges", "unsatisfyable dependencies" and avalanche of package removals.
<phillw> xnox: so, there is no longer any way, any one can upgrade any 12.10 to 13.04 unless they are hooked up to the internet?
<wxl> personally i'd like to just INSTALL with alternate :)
<xnox> phillw: this has always been the case. We pretended that we can upgrade using a package pool from an iso, with a big note that you may require internet or pre-download of somewhere "all remaining package that no longer are present ont he cd, or manually installed"
<phillw> wxl: if you have a seperate /home (which we're told we no longer in need of), you can :D
<phillw> xnox: okies, I'm not having a row... I think I did it in something like 11.04 --> 11.10.
<xnox> wxl: alternate-cd, server-cd, mini-iso and pxe boot use "d-i install interface". The alternate-cd is not published, but you can totally use server-cd/mini-iso/pxe boot to do any flavour desktop installation using that d-i interface.
<xnox> but big notice that it will fetch a lot of packages over the internet, so either have a local apt-proxy / mirror / fast-link.
<phillw> xnox: AHH!!! that is what is was.... you need a local mirror of the repos to be changed.... sorry, it's been over 12 months since I did one in the classroom for a red-hat upgrade (6.2 --> 6.3). So, it could never be CD sized.
<SergioMeneses> balloons, will we maintain test-drive?
 * SergioMeneses is reading old emails
<phillw> alternate can only be used as install because the images generally have gotten far too large.
<wxl> xnox: again, the alternate IS published. it's called lubuntu :)
<wxl> and i have used alternate lubuntu to install the system without a network, but somehow, quite recently, that changed
<wxl> i have never set up any sort of local mirror/proxy/etc
<phillw> SergioMeneses it will be a team event, the guys working (almost alone, and un loved) now have some friends to enthuse them :)
<xnox> wxl: one can use d-i based images (lubuntu alternate, ubuntu server) or ubiquity based images to perform offline installation.
<phillw> wxl: yeah, I saw that email, xnox did something change in debian-installer recently?
<xnox> wxl: but an upgrade using ubiquity images without network should not be possible.
<wxl> xnox: not right now you can't. that's the problem. you say you don't want the network configured, and it asks for a mirror, which means it then checks to see if the mirror is up and since the network isn't configured, it fails. game over.
<wxl> xnox: *I* am not talking about upgrades
<xnox> wxl: package pool update (aka mount alternate iso or server iso) should be possible offline.
<phillw> xnox: http://pastebin.com/h0z4uHky
<wxl> xnox: "should" be possible, yes. is possible now, no.
<xnox> wxl: d-i based upgrade (aka boot alternate iso or server iso & choose to upgrade) should _not_ be possible offline.
<phillw> wxl: saves you digging up the email :)
<xnox> phillw: wxl: i don't read pastebins, I deal with bug reports, have you filed a bug report with log details?
<wxl> xnox: i like to check to see if i didn't miss something before filing bug reports. i'll report one later.
<xnox> yes we do try to connect to a mirror, but that should timeout when offline and install should succeed just fine. that also has always been the case ("the attempt to talk to mirror bit")
<xnox> not quite sure what you mean by "game over"
<wxl> xnox: it goes back to asking about a mirror. can't proceed.
<phillw> xnox: this is an install error, but it's only after a couple of days of discussion can we ensure the bug is filed in correct place. We don't want to file bugs in the wrong that place etc.
<phillw> xnox: sorry that you have walked into the middle of this, we did catch balloons earlier about such issues and he did suggest where to file the bug. Just gone a bit crazy with other questions :(
<wxl> true nuff
<phillw> wxl: can you raise the bug, as per balloons ' suggestion as to where. That way they can look into it.
<wxl> as i said before, phillw, i will make sure to do it when i get home
<phillw> Thanks,
<phillw> Ohh, and one for everyone... My, and others, dedicated email systems powered by google were off line earlier... The best bit? They are now honest
<phillw> (17:03:17) XXXX XXXX: I laughed when xxxx xxxx on the phone said "Even Google's big and bad servers need upgrades and a reboot now and then." -.-:;
<phillw> Made my day :D
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I don't think we have to maintain testdrive so to speak to do patches to it :-)
<phillw> ooh, balloons has taken off his bullet proof vest :P
<SergioMeneses> balloons, phillw ok :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses ah ah that's why.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-18
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses ah I know how to get rid of the duplicate image itemd in Testdrive now. Thx!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, :)
<tacorwin_> I know its late, but is anyone on that i could report a bug to?
<TheDrums> You can always report bugs to the bug tracker.
<TheDrums> !bugs
<ubot5> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tacorwin_> Thank you. :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> bonjour pitti , ça va ?
<pitti> jibel: ça va bien, merci!
<zyga> good morning
<pitti> jibel: some bumps from training yesterday, we practiced self-defense again
<pitti> jibel: je me demande pourquoi autant de autopkgtests sont cassé
<jibel> pitti, ENOSPACE
<pitti> oh :)
<jibel> pitti, I did some cleanup, and will restart them
<pitti> jibel: merci
<pitti> jibel: is there something leaking, or is it just due to the accumulation of logs?
<jibel> pitti, do we need libpam-systemd on the jhbuild machine ?
<pitti> jibel: I installed it so that e. g. polkit properly detects that it should use logind
<pitti> it's a bit of a workaround
<pitti> but I can apply a different workaround, if it gets in the way
<jibel> pitti, ah ok, because installation fails
<pitti> yeah, apparently it cannot mount the cgroup in the container
<jibel> service systemd-logind fails to start
<pitti> not sure why, it's something I've been meaning to ask stgraber
<jibel> yeah, cgroup inside cgroup
<pitti> yeah, it doesn't matter; the configure check actually only checks for /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/
<stgraber> pitti: yes?
<pitti> stgraber: in our jhbuild container, mounting a cgroup fails; is this expected?
<stgraber> is that on 13.04?
<pitti> guest is 13.04, host is (I guess) precise, checking
<stgraber> oh, actually I think we may be rejecting this in apparmor in all cases. It's just that in 13.04 we made it slightly better when you're doing nesting
<stgraber> pitti: anyway, yes, mounting cgroups in a container is considered unsafe as it lets you adjust the container's restriction from within
<stgraber> pitti: if you don't care about this, it's easy to enable cgroups in a custom apparmor profile
<pitti> that means we can't run logind in a container
<pitti> stgraber: host is 12.10, guest is 13.04
<pitti> $ sudo mount -t cgroup -o nosuid,noexec,nodev,none,name=systemd systemd /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd
<pitti> mount: block device systemd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<pitti> mount: cannot mount block device systemd read-only
<pitti> ah, indeed
<pitti> apparmor="DENIED" operation="mount" info="failed type match" error=-13 parent=104752 profile="lxc-container-default" name="/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/" pid=104821 comm="mount" fstype="cgroup" srcname="systemd" flags="ro, nosuid, nodev, noexec"
<stgraber> pitti: ok, that specific mount should be safe (as it mounts an empty cgroup), let me come up with an apparmor pattern that matches that one exactly
<pitti> stgraber: i. e. it should be okay to mount new groups, but not change existing ones?
<stgraber> pitti: well, the problem is that if you use a cgroup controller like "blkio", then it's going to always be shared, and we clearly don't want that
<stgraber> for those we have a lxc hook you can add (starting with 13.04) which bind-mounts just the right sub-directories of the cgroup
<pitti> stgraber: ah, sure; I wasn't sure whether cgroups can nest in principle
<stgraber> anyway, the specific case of systemd should be safe, I'll just confirm that and come up with an extra apparmor rule to cover it
<stgraber> pitti: gah, no it's not safe...
<stgraber> pitti: I tried mounting the cgroup in two containers and can see the entry I create in one in the other
<pitti> stgraber: I'll ask Lennart about that; he mentioned this topic (systemd/logind in containers) the other day, maybe he has an ide
<pitti> a
<pitti> anyway, it's not urgent for now, but this will become a topic in squishy
<stgraber> so in theory we could use the same magic as for other cgroups
<stgraber> which is to create "lxc/$container-name" in the cgroup on the host and then bind-mount just the sub-directory in the container
 * stgraber quickly checks we don't actually already do that on 13.04
<stgraber> pitti: we do!
<pitti> nice!
<pitti> stgraber: so upgrading the host to 13.04 should do it?
<stgraber> pitti: yep, upgrading the host to 13.04, make sure the systemd cgroup is mounted on the host and add "lxc.hook.mount = /usr/share/lxc/hooks/mountcgroups" to the container config
<pitti> so 13.10 on 13.10 should by and large work, except for this ^ config bit
<stgraber> yep, which we may end up doing by default by then (I can't think of any security issue with it, so we may as well do it by default for distros that use logind)
<pitti> splendid; thanks stgraber!
<stgraber> np, glad to see our very recent cgroup magic actually works as intended ;)
<jibel> pitti, I finish the notifications today then we can upgrade the host to 13.04. In any case, it will be a good test a week before the release.
<pitti> jibel: it's not urgent right now, but if you want to do the upgrade anyway, sure
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<chilicuil> morning SergioMeneses
<balloons> morning chilicuil and SergioMeneses
<chilicuil> ~.~/ balloons
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, balloons hey hey, how's everything?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, pretty good.. Working on expanding out the stats I showed yesterday to make them clearer and show more stuff :)
<balloons> I saw your post in Spanish SergioMeneses .. I hope you encourage some more spanish speaking folks to give things a try
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Or rather, since the passage is dedicated to us, he should have made an English translation:P
<SergioMeneses> balloons, :) I hope so
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, aaah
<balloons> smartboyhw_, lolol
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses, lolol
 * balloons is waiting for a chinese post from smartboyhw_ 
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Sure, but wait for a century please;P
<balloons> a century?
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Yep:P
<SergioMeneses> balloons, totally agree jeje
<balloons> updates for everyone in a 1 min
<smartboyhw_> balloons: What update?
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses: What sort of update you guess will balloons bring?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, I have no idea! maybe the chars or something in his blog
<SergioMeneses> but I dont know
<balloons> :-) http://91.189.93.58/
<balloons> I added the other tracker stats :-)
<smartboyhw_> balloons \o/
<smartboyhw_> balloons: The new stats are the package testing and laptop testing ones right?
<balloons> yea.. I subtitled everything too to make it easier to understand I hope
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses: The Laptop Testing Team is happy now eh? ^^
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, balloons :O
<SergioMeneses> awesome! balloons great work!
<SergioMeneses> laptop testing is working pretty hard!
<SergioMeneses> btw, balloons where do you get this information?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, all this information is from public data sources.. launchpad, bzr and the various trackers
<balloons> does everything make more sense now? that is, do the graphs make sense? do the subtitles help?
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Do one flavour for me: Package the QA Tracker APIs for me in S-cycle:P
<smartboyhw_> balloons: It works perfectly!
<balloons> smartboyhw_, the tracker api is in python http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/api
<balloons> you could even use it to submit results :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I see everything perfect! maybe a nice post that would be nice
<balloons> imagine a testdrive client that you could browse a testcase and have it pull the image, start and display the testcase for you to run, and let you submit a pass/fail after :-)
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Whoa!
 * SergioMeneses dreams
<smartboyhw_> That's a S or T cycle target
<balloons> you all have the skills now.. but yea, the api has enough stuff you could conceivably write a desktop client for it
<balloons> I'm not sure it makes sense (aka, a whole client) because the site is already there and works well :-)
<balloons> but integration pieces are interesting perhaps
<phillw> balloons: I look forward to learning about lxc. I feel it may be another tool in the testing armoury to add to Vbox and KVM (although the testdrive people will possibly hate me :D )
<balloons> lxc is quite nice
<balloons> juju uses it
<phillw> I'd never heard of it. I only looked it up because it began 'lx' which is often an lxde associated item :)
<Noskcaj> what is lxc? and what will it make testdrive people(e.g. me) angry?
<phillw> oh, and while you're here. I will be sending an 'old fashioned' update for the lubuntu encrypted alternate test case as it should also include the "write the pass phrase down"
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> Noskcaj: sorry, the ^^ was for balloons, the link for you is http://lxc.sourceforge.net/
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks
<balloons> phillw, gonna get a commit in?
<balloons> :-) :-) :-)
<Noskcaj> also, i'm adding an extra bug to testdrive, very minor
<balloons> Noskcaj, in a nutshell lxc is a virtual container for running linux on linux
<phillw> balloons: nope, I'm going to send you the file :P
<balloons> it's more lightweight than running a full vm, but has it's own limitations of course
<balloons> phillw, you know I have a new goal now
<phillw> all vm's have limitations, but I see no reason for it not to be added to our options for testing 13.10 :)
<balloons> help you get a commit
<balloons> xephyr is cool too.. since I got it support
<Noskcaj> balloons, lolwut? even that hurts my brain.
<balloons> it always you to run an xserver as a window in an existing xserver
<balloons> wow.. I don't know what's going on..
<balloons> brain and keyboard are disconnected
<balloons> zzzzz
<phillw> balloons: only when I have time to upgrade to 13.04 and copy a lot of  http://mgjuddltd.co.uk/ to http://demo.oscommerce.com/ as the sponsor of my dedicated server now wishes to be able to sell on-line. That will take some doing, but it has been agreed that it will not start until after 13.04 is released.
<balloons> you don't run precise on your server
<balloons> ?
<phillw> I get sponsorship, but in return, I give my time freely for any support / dev stuff that company needs.
<phillw> I use 12.10 on piglet. I want to upgrade to 13.04. On my 2nd Hard Drive, I run CentOS 6.4 which is the same as my server. This means I can do the dev work on piglet before committing to the server :)
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> I'm switching providers at the end of the month
<phillw> But, starting such a thing this close to 13.04 release would be too big a task. The sponsor fully understands that.
<phillw> balloons: you could do a lot worse than kimsufi, if you are happy to manage your own dedicated server.
<balloons> can't beat free.. you know that :-)
<phillw> indeed :)
<phillw> I love dead-lines, in fact, the best thing about dead-lines is the wooshing sound that they make as they fly past me :D
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-19
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<wxl> !bug 1170597 | phillw
<ubot5> bug 1170597 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "post-beta2 debian-installer in 20130416 requires internet connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170597
<wxl> bah you don't like pipes with bugs, do you, ubot5 ?
<Noskcaj> could someone please confirm bug 1094804
<ubot5> bug 1094804 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "iso's from outside testdrive always open in QEMU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094804
<Noskcaj> SergioMenesesAFK, smartboyhw. can one of you help me with some testdrive stuff?
<Noskcaj10> does anyone online have testdrive installed? i need some bugs confirmed
<Noskcaj> does anyone online have testdrive installed? i need some bugs confirmed
<Noskcaj> jibel, psivaa, wxl, pitti: since i know you're online, please read the above post
<Noskcaj> sorry to random ping people
<pitti> I usually just run "kvm -m 1024 ubuntu.iso", I never used testdrive admittedly
<Noskcaj> ok, you should try it, although it has a rather large bug list (at least 50% because of me)
<psivaa> Noskcaj: sorry i don't use testdrive either, although i could start that soon but don't think that will be today
<Noskcaj> psivaa, ok, no problem. hopefully you will like it
<psivaa> :)
<jibel> Noskcaj, I never used testdrive
<Noskcaj> jibel, :(
<jibel> stgraber, are ubuntu touch images updated automatically on the tracekr?
<jibel> *tracker
<jibel> 20130419 is on cdimage, but 20130418 is on the tracker
<stgraber> jibel: I think they're supposed to but I have no idea whether anyone did the work on nusakan to make it happen
<stgraber> jibel: btw, I "think" I've got a fix for the javascript filtering
<smartboyhw> Hello balloons:)
<balloons> hello smartboyhw !
<balloons> how are you this fine evening?
<smartboyhw> balloons: Bah homework:(
<balloons> :-(
<smartboyhw> phillw: plars missed what?
<smartboyhw> balloons: ^
<plars> smartboyhw: what was said about the status of the images for rc
<smartboyhw> plars: I asked that once:)
<plars> smartboyhw: yes, I see now :)
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, morning!
<SergioMeneses> how's everything¿
<balloons> hello hello
<SergioMeneses> balloons, \o\
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, balloons: :)
<balloons> so lots of exciting stuff
<smartboyhw> balloons: \o/
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ?
<balloons> new ubuntu touch images, raring is readying for release.. a new uds is coming up, the visualizations are moving ahead
<balloons> there's always more surprises
<SergioMeneses> new UDS /o\
<smartboyhw> \o/
<Noskcaj> does anyone online have testdrive installed? i need some bugs confirmed
<wxl> Noskcaj: since i didn't respond last night (you caught me right as i went to bed), no. sorry.
<Noskcaj> wxl, ok, no problem
<Noskcaj> as phillw has posted on FB and the mailing list, all daily's from now are essentially RCs, get testing
<phillw> balloons: if you're about, can you update the topic. Thanks.
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Now testing raring images until release! iso.qa.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-20
<Noskcaj> can someone work on bug 1170503 for me?
<ubot5> bug 1170503 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "virtualbox launching code is outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170503
<Noskcaj> SergioMenesesAFK, how do i upload a patch to testdrive? i've never used bzr before
<Noskcaj> could someone please branch the testdrive code and confirm bug 1170503 for me? i just uploaded a branch with it fixed
<ubot5> bug 1170503 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "virtualbox launching code is outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170503
<phillw> Noskcaj: IMHO, these things can be added into 13.04, let us concentrate on testing the ISO's :D
<Noskcaj> ok
<RubenAlonzo> greetings everyone
<smartboyhw> Hello Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hello smartboyhw, sorry, my internet dropped out
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, :)
<Noskcaj> i finally submitted somec ode for testdrive
<Noskcaj> how do you think we would add kylin or gnome?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, that one I will do:P
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, it's simple.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> my other questions, 1. what file would the "file" menu's info be in? 2. why can't i see the word xubuntu anywhere?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, 2nd question: Magic;P
<smartboyhw> I know how it works I think
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, as it turns out adding a completely new flavor is more tiring:O
<Noskcaj> ok, lol
<Noskcaj> i'm looking into enabling 2048mb memory, i have no idea what i'm doing
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, please look into actually enabling bigger disks.
<Noskcaj> i will, tomorrow. i have to go now.
<smartboyhw> Condemn Ubuntu GNOME for having such a strange name:O
<smartboyhw> it's much more difficult
<phillw> hi smartboyhw how's testing going?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i think i've worked out how to add more RAM to testdrive. how do i test it it's worked?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-21
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: create a VM, and run commands that will show the RAM in the VM
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i meant what file do i put the stuff into, or can i run it from the source code?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Have you edited the code yet? If yes, just do "python setup.py build && sudo python setup.py install && testdrive-gtk"
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks. i've put up a merge for my other fix too
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I'm currently damned with adding Ubuntu GNOME and UbuntuKylin in:( It keeps on saying there's a NoneError when it shouldn't
<Noskcaj> :(, maybe netboot would be easier to add
<smartboyhw> I'm worrying that the ui code is much larger (when I looked at the gtk change for Lubuntu I was amazed by the diff)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Of course netboot was easier:P
<Noskcaj> it didn't work :(
<Noskcaj> do you know how the "other" setting is meant to work?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I dunno, that "other" setting was broken. It should show up a dialog box for us to choose the size, but it didn't.
<Noskcaj> thought so
<Noskcaj> also, i think parrellels is broken
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I wonder who uses Parallels these days.
<Noskcaj> no one, we should get it taken out, or fixed
<Noskcaj> filing bug now
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: +1
<Noskcaj> 1171045
<Noskcaj> bug 1171045
<ubot5> bug 1171045 in TestDrive "Parallels is broken in testdrive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171045
<Noskcaj> anything i would need to attach?
<Noskcaj> would you mind going through the bug lists and confirming a few i've put up?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Not now
<smartboyhw> I'm on mobile:P
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> for everyone: can you confirm some of the bugs here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/?orderby=-id&start=0
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, do you have any idea what file the "file" menu's data is in?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: What "file" menu?
<Noskcaj> file, edit, help
<smartboyhw> Ah ah ah.
<smartboyhw> Go to data/ui and search for the word "file":P
<Noskcaj> ok, ty
<Noskcaj> should we have lubuntu as a default in testdrive?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: How's your Testdrive hacking?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i've got a branch with lubuntu as a default tab now. i've not done much else because i'm trying to run some iso tests. you?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Lubuntu as default tab? Why?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, many people want it, and it's now used more than Xubuntu or Kubuntu
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: For the last sentence, I need figures.
<smartboyhw> Lubuntu is OK to be as default
<Noskcaj> distrowatch.org is the only thing, also activity on social networks is higher than xubuntu (probably because of ali linx)
<smartboyhw> But your last sentence needs solid proof
<Noskcaj> enough proof for you or do i need to try and find more?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Rebuttal in http://linuxcounter.net/distributions/stats.html
<Noskcaj> ok, but you'll admit usage is pretty similar, rebuttal: more testing is done for lubuntu
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: That's not proof. People can like Kubuntu but have no time to test.
<Noskcaj> true. this is a really stupid argument
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: And for god's sake, Lubuntu has more testers because they have old hardware
<smartboyhw> I don't care a **** about old hardware
<Noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> Indeed, I hate powerpc because it wastes so much time to build packages
<Noskcaj> My actual point: Lubuntu has enough users/testers to warrant a tab in testdrive's default
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i tolerate ppc, because i have no reason not to
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Yep sure.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: You have no reason, I have.
<smartboyhw> Some Kubuntu people don't even understand the need of amd64+mac ISOs.
<Noskcaj> that is understandable, kubuntu ppc isn't because no-one has tested it for a year
<Noskcaj> bug 1171062, someone told me about this but never reported the bug, i forget who
<ubot5> bug 1171062 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Download updates" checkbox does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171062
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, are you on a pc you can confirm LP bugs? i have a massive list for you
<Noskcaj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~doak-jackson/+bugs?orderby=status&start=0 should have the testdrive ones
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, laters:P
<smartboyhw> Give me some time to have shower.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, show me your bug page again please
<Noskcaj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~doak-jackson/+bugs?orderby=status&start=0
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, hmm I still can't the new flavours in:(
<smartboyhw> I created a menu item for UbuntuKylin along with the others, then let the python script get this object (GtkCheckBox)
<smartboyhw> And it says that object is NoneType:O
<smartboyhw> And good he left:(
<smartboyhw> The problem: How come the setup.py build doesn't update the UI file!?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, what did i miss while my internet went down?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, you miss my blibering about Testdrive builds not updating the UI files in /usr/share
<Noskcaj> lol, repost or pm them to my, i care for some reason
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, actually you didn't miss anything (just found out)
<smartboyhw> That sentence was just my only sentence about this.
<Noskcaj> lolwut
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Now: Let's wonder why (the hell) the setup.py file doesn't update the UI files.
<smartboyhw> I can't test...
<Noskcaj> could you just uninstall then install?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, trying
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I think the problem is that I just simply dunno how to make the dirs work within setup.py install
<Noskcaj> we need to get dustin or andre to show us how the internals of testdrive work
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, hangout?:P
<Noskcaj> as in with those guys and maybe sergio?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, yep.
<smartboyhw> And balloons (obviously)
<Noskcaj> sounds like a good idea, i've got school holidays till wednesday week, so if we can do it before then
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, \o/
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I've m.p. the kylin fix.
<smartboyhw> Let's see does it work or not (it should)
<Noskcaj> :) now you've done that we really need one of the guys to merge some stuff.
<Noskcaj> there are 3 old merges, plus two from me
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, good question.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I think we'll need to ask Dustin to add one of us guys to the team.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, yep. should we send him and andre an email?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, you send:P
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I'm not sure about the idea that PowerPC should be added to Testdrive.
<smartboyhw> As phillw once pointed out, it would be useless to emulate PowerPC architecture on an amd64 or i386 computer
<smartboyhw> Since it's after all not real hardware.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10, you lost internet?
<Noskcaj10> yep, sigh
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10, I did write something
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5726719/
<Noskcaj10> smartboyhw, the ppc idea has been canceled. i have to go and eat now, i'll be back soon
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10, oh good
<Noskcaj> i'm back
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, hurray!
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i've sent an email about a testdrive hangout/hackfest
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, then balloons will tell you: Aren't we supposed to do it at the release party?:P
<Noskcaj> i wonder if that will work, andres and dustin might be busy
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, the third point you asked Dustin and Andres is a bit weird
<smartboyhw> You can set it up in Launchpad yourself
<smartboyhw> I can easily have 5 e-mails, IIRC.
<Noskcaj> as in they each have 7 email addresses on their LP, it's confusing
<Noskcaj> i have 2, one of which is a school one i have to have
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, let me add @ubuntu.com, @kubuntu.org and @ubuntustudio.org and :P
<Noskcaj> gulp, at least they are redirects.
<Noskcaj> i wonder if i can get an @xubuntu email
<Noskcaj> on a completely different topic, do you have a gaming PC?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, 1. No, unless you propose to knome and 2. Also no:P
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, redirects do work :P
<Noskcaj> why don't you have a gaming PC? it's a requirement of life ;)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I don't game.
<Noskcaj> :( Have you built a PC?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, no either (I need a budget)
<Noskcaj> ok, i've built heaps. three for myself (server, gaming and one that broke) plus a heap for other people where i volunteer
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, can you get me one with 8-core AMD processors, and 16GB RAM (for free:P)?
<Noskcaj> lol, that's a lot of VMs if you want 16gb
<smartboyhw> :P
<Noskcaj> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/886745/sg09-sg10-owners-thread/ and http://www.overclock.net/t/1374568/volenti-cooler-build has most of my rigs and mods
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, you seriously have a BIG budget;O
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, no, $1300 over 3 years
<Noskcaj> worth it though
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, hello :)
<Noskcaj> hey Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, howzit ?
<Noskcaj> good
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, tell me about testdrive and how I can get involved sounds interesting :)
<Noskcaj> Letozaf_, testdrive is a "hub" program from  iso testing. it is written near entirely in python and has large amounts of probably useless code.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw probably understands it better than me, i've just been reporting bugs, mostly
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, I have only used it for a while until it stopped working properly and so now I use Virtualbox
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, but if I can help out I am here
<Noskcaj> bzr branch lp:testdrive if you want to have a look at the code, sudo apt-add-repository https://launchpad.net/~testdrive/+archive/ppa then sudo apt-get install testdrive
<Noskcaj> testdrive has an official irc channel, but no-one has used it for years
<Noskcaj> it has 2 administrators who maven't had the time to do much
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, thanks I will have a look at it, are you going to start to use that channel now ?
<Noskcaj> Letozaf_, no, we'll just use this channel, testdrive is now supported by the QA team
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, ok fine
<Noskcaj> Letozaf_, the main thing anyone can do is confirm all these bugs. i reported most of them
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, ok I will do it
<Noskcaj> thanks Letozaf_ that would help a lot
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, :)
<Noskcaj> where did howard go? i hope he's getting netboot and gnome into testdrive
<smartboyhw> Whoa:
<smartboyhw> Result 2013: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers/top20
<smartboyhw> hey phillw
<phillw> HI smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> phillw, :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, how are your testers?
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> Hey hey SergioMeneses;P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, morning!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: What sort of testing will you do today?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I'm still working on totem testcase
<SergioMeneses> and you?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, bug 1115655
<ubot5> bug 1115655 in Ubuntu Manual Tests trunk "Test Needed: Transmission" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115655
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: DAMN it I forgotten that. SergioMeneses would you like to do that testcase as well?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I can but after totem testcase
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: That's OK.
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, and what are you doing?
<SergioMeneses> something fun?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: I added UbuntuKylin into Testdrive today. Noskcaj worked on making Lubuntu a default tab and fixing Virtualbox-related bugs. Both are waiting for a merge.
<SergioMeneses> omg that's awesome!
<phillw> good to hear all seems to be going horribly well :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: Horribly!!??
<phillw> indeed... I do not believe in tempting fate :D
<smartboyhw> phillw: :O
<smartboyhw> phillw: Can you do me a flavour, and ask your PPC testers that after they have tested Lubuntu and Ubuntu Desktop to try also to test Kubuntu PowerPC.
<smartboyhw> Even our last main tester can't test now since he can't find a charger.
<phillw> sure, np.
<smartboyhw> s/tester/PPC tester…
<smartboyhw> phillw: Thanks!
<SergioMeneses> phillw, jajaja -> <phillw> good to hear all seems to be going horribly well :)
<phillw> smartboyhw: you have mail
<phillw> smartboyhw: if he's completely lost it (or it has died), get the details of the machine and country he is in. We *may* be able to him a replacement (but I cannot promise).
<phillw> s/to him/to get him
<smartboyhw> phillw: OK
<smartboyhw> Thank you again phillw:)
<phillw> smartboyhw: as I made clear at the meeting today, it is never one flavour Vs another. As testers we help out any team asking for help :D
<smartboyhw> phillw: Er what meeting!?
<phillw> I was in manchester at a F/OSS meetup, it was requested that a tester/QA person attend to give a presentation :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: Ah that I remember, how's it?
<phillw> it went well, people taking down notes of various links and asking questions :D
<smartboyhw> phillw: How many people are interested in QA?
<phillw> having WiFi speeds of upto 1000 kB/s was a new experience for me :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: 1 MB/s whoa! That's slow:P
<phillw> out of 15 attendees, 6 are seriously interested :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: What sort of talks are there except QA?
<phillw> there was a presentation on vim, which F/OSS applications replace commercial ones, a python presentation on some of the tools that people may not be aware of, use of virtual machines etc.
<phillw> it was all recorded, so I hope to get a link to where it is posted up once it has been edited.
<smartboyhw> phillw: Good:)
<phillw> while I was prepping up a VM for the side-by-side install the iso-tracker died! It was only down ~ 10mins, but nearly gave me a heart attack!
<smartboyhw> X-(
<smartboyhw> phillw: How come?
<phillw> Dunno, I did ask on -release, but it had come back on before any one replied; so I cancelled my little call for help :)
<smartboyhw> :P
 * smartboyhw does find the ISO QA Tracker relatively slow today, IIRC.
<phillw> what do expect this late in the cycle when we're screaming at people "to test the crap out of iso's" ? :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: LOL
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, phillw where can I find our last classroom sessions?
<JoseeAntonioR> wiki, let me grab the link
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<phillw> SergioMeneses once the final tweaks in testdrive land, we will be re-running some of them :)
<phillw> oooh, the RC's are being added! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<SergioMeneses> phillw, perfect! :D
<phillw> they prepped the area up earlier, just awaiting the -release team to decide as to when they want to suspend the daily builds.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, but we have the release this week
<phillw> SergioMeneseswhich is why I sent the email out :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, btw you're going to work on the rolling release format for Lubuntu?
<phillw> rolling release has been quietly dropped :)
<SergioMeneses> I see
<phillw> iirc, it was rejected by the Tech Board.
<SergioMeneses> :O
<phillw> SergioMeneseshttp://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2013/ubuntu-meeting.2013-03-18-21.01.moin.txt
<phillw> sabdfl was also not fully behind the idea.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, free advice, let an space between the name and your text :) if you don't I can see notifications
 * SergioMeneses reading phillw link
<phillw> soz SergioMeneses I usually do :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, jeje dont worry :)
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, -> Enable users to continuously track the development focus of Ubuntu as a "rolling release" rather than having to explicitly upgrade
<SergioMeneses>    For: 0 Against: 3 Abstained: 0
<SergioMeneses> mmmm lol tab trap
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ↑↑↑↑
<phillw> SergioMeneses that was the vote :)
<philipballew> dont worry SergioMeneses , it happens often
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, al lot!
<SergioMeneses> a lot
<SergioMeneses> phillw, and philipballew take a look and let your comments bug 1157436
<ubot5> bug 1157436 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Totem testcase needs expanded" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157436
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, have you seen my email about a testdrive hackfest?
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, I saw it but I don't read it yet
<Noskcaj> ok
<SergioMeneses> I'm going to read all email in a while, with my coffee
<Noskcaj> if you see balloons or either of the original devs, make sure they've seen it
<phillw> SergioMeneses what's totem?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, :OOO
<SergioMeneses> phillw, look http://projects.gnome.org/totem/
<phillw> jajaja :D lubuntu doesn't ship with it :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, you're right
<phillw> 1st thing I do on any distro is install vlc, but that's mt personal choice
<phillw> s/mt/my
<Noskcaj> i really wish we could have LC as a default, everyone swaps to it anyway
<Noskcaj> *vlc
<phillw> it's too heavy for lubuntu anyways.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, Noskcaj vlc rocks! I used amarok but vlc is the best
<Noskcaj> phillw, that surprises me
<Noskcaj> there's some wierd open source issue that means VLC can't be in ubuntu. if it was, many people would be angry
<phillw> Audacious has a sibling
<phillw> Noskcaj: it imports restricted-extras, which need approval for,
<phillw> that is why restricted-extras is an additional package. They are not GPL, which is needed for ubuntu.
<phillw> Noskcaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Noskcaj> phillw, i've made a merge proposal to have Lubuntu a default tab in testdrive.
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, smartboyhw: can one of you try and find where testdrive's Ctrl + O info is? it's just mildly broken
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, it works perfectly
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, it always opens things in KVM
<SergioMeneses> I selected and iso file and open it
<phillw> Noskcaj: yeah, I saw earlier. Also ubuntu-gnome will need adding. Unless testdrive is translated into chineese I do not think adding ubuntu-kylin needs adding. But, it may worth contacting the testdrive folks to see if they can support such a thing, at which point I will ask the -kylin team for their views on getting it translated.
 * SergioMeneses is changing kvm to vbox
<Noskcaj> phillw, as he probably told you, smartboyhw has added kylin and is working on gnome and netboot
<Noskcaj> maybe he could try a translation after that
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, you're right, if you use Ctrl+O, it use kvm by default
<SergioMeneses> always happen
<Noskcaj> i'll try and find my bug about that SergioMeneses
<phillw> SergioMeneses oddly enough, one of the guys who does presentations for F/OSS has also migrated from VBox to KVM. It's truely F/OSS and does not need the restricted-extras bit to become fully functional.
<Noskcaj> bug 1094804
<ubot5> bug 1094804 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "iso's from outside testdrive always open in QEMU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094804
<phillw> Noskcaj: just wait until we start to try and get it to work with lxc :D
<Noskcaj> also, could you guys please confirm all of the testdrive bugs? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/ and https://bugs.launchpad.net/testdrive/
<SergioMeneses> phillw, do you have documentation about that?
<SergioMeneses> it will be interesting
<phillw> that is what the automated tests use. I'm going to some further digging on it. http://lxc.sourceforge.net/
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, I've changed the bug to confirmed
<Noskcaj> thanks
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, I have a question, where do you get the bug information?
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, what do you mean?
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, the information that you put in the bug description, where did it come from?, where did you get it?
<Noskcaj> ubuntu-bug testdrive, back when i wasn't running the testdrive repo version
<SergioMeneses> oh
<phillw> bug  1170941
<phillw> bug 1170941
<phillw> bug 1170941
<ubot5> bug 1170941 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "Login dialog does not show username or password on first boot." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170941
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-14
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<elfy> DanChapman: I thought you had run off into the mists screaming :p
<elfy> wb :)
<DanChapman> elfy, i've been about. Just been really busy working on the Trojita email client :-D
<elfy> wouldn't know - sounds like some ubuntu thing to me
<DanChapman> hah
<DanChapman> :-D
<elfy> can't see us using it - we have enough trouble tracking down why ubuntu stuff ends up in our installs as it is :p
<DanChapman> elfy, :p
<DanChapman> so you all set for release?
 * DanChapman thinks it's probably a bit late if not anyway
<elfy> more or less - got to get some stuff out of our seed - ibus and changing a recommends to suggests
<elfy> and a couple of bug fixes to land
<elfy> DanChapman: I was actually serious - at the moment we end up with unity-control-center or something
<elfy> looking good though :)
<DanChapman> o.O unity-control-center?? hah that made me laugh!! awesome :-)
<elfy> yea - we think it's hilarious ;)
<DanChapman> ;-P
<elfy> morning jibel
<jibel> Good morning elfy
<knome> balloons, around, you slacker? :)
<knome> or if somebody else knows... there seems to be a "trusty final" milestone in the ISO tracker, when is that going to have ISO's?
<knome> and/or should we go on with testing the daily milestone until thu?
<jibel> knome, there will be a respin this afternoon once few important fixes are in. Expect a first set of Final sometimes in the coming hours.
<jibel> knome, daily disabled from the tracker
<jibel> thanks for pointing this out
<knome> no problem :)
<knome> we need one more fix in, hopefully we'll get that before the repins...
<knome> cyphermox, hoi hoi!
<cyphermox> knome: I haven't forgotten
<knome> cyphermox, i know... i'm just pinging because i'd prefer it to get in before the next respin :)
<cyphermox> yes :)
<balloons> ping elopio :-0
<balloons> knome, why I see you have pinged.. I am here
<balloons> knome, they are still working on getting stuff to add to the spin..
 * balloons is also impatient
<elfy> just not as imaptient :p
<bdmurray> jibel: why is bug 1269397 high?
<ubot5> bug 1269397 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with AttributeError in resize_to_standard_width(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_resolution' if $DISPLAY is not set" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269397
<jibel> bdmurray, hm, I think I set it high because it was a hard crash. That said, it's a corner case so lowering to medium is fine
<bdmurray> jibel: but isn't it about trying to run a gui app without a display?
<jibel> bdmurray, it is. But $DISPLAY can be not set for various reason and there are nicer way to tell it than crashing. For example DISPLAY is not set in my current local byobu session because I started it from a remote machine. As I said it's really a corner case.
<bdmurray> jibel: okay, thanks
<balloons> yay! builds
<knome> :)
<Letozaf_> :D
<knome> boo! bugs
<knome> balloons, should we report stuff against daily for upgrades?
<balloons> knome, ohh good point. I should tell then to turn on upgrades
<phillw> balloons: lubuntu should have built around 16:29 UTC ... still no sign, are you guys doing manual builds?
<balloons> things are slowly coming online
<phillw> balloons: cancel.. I see them now :)
<balloons> :-)
<knome> balloons!!
<knome> 02:21  guest2152352: Step 2 of the test instructions says to set update-manager  to look 'for any newer version'.  If I ignore that step and tell it  to look for LTS versions instead, it offers 14.04.
<knome> ^ bug in the lts testcase
<knome> balloons, we're on it.
<slickymaster> hey balloons
<slickymaster> how have you been doing
<slickymaster> ?
<knome> balloons, fix on the branch and tracker. you slacker! i bet you are on the beach eating ice cream.
<slickymaster> balloons, xubuntu team's commitment to the rigor is serious
<slickymaster> ;) :P
<knome> our commitment for 14.10 will be to bugger off balloons as much as possible
<knome> i'll lead the troops
<slickymaster> be afraid balloons, be very afraid
 * knome puts the old pot on his head and grabs a whisk
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-15
<cprofitt> ping -- do we have a known issue with the current daily build installing? I get a dialog box with ??? ??? as the title and information
<cprofitt> anyone know what to do when ubuntu-bug fails to report a bug?
<Noskcaj> cprofitt, just use launchpad
<Noskcaj> And there's an option in apport to manually upload the extra info
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> morning pitti :)
<pitti> hey elfy
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<jibel> Good morning
<elfy> jibel: can you do me a quick check - not sure if it is here or not - tracker appears to be down
<elfy> awesome timing ...
<elfy> and good morning too :)
<jibel> elfy, hey, I'll check that
<elfy> thanks :)
<elfy> jibel: pretty sure it is - seem to be issues elsewhere - I'll ping vanguard in sysadmins
<jibel> elfy, I notified the vanguard, waiting for his reply
<elfy> aah ok - thanks
<elfy> jibel: it's ok now
<jibel> elfy, yeah, probably a magic incantation :)
<elfy> yep - we have to get them to do the same for the forum :p
<jibel> elfy, there are network issues and IS is working on figuring out what is happening
<elfy> ok - I see the downtimes in various places http://status.admin.canonical.com/
<elfy> off for a bit now - cya
<maclin> balloons, hi, there is a critical problem about upgrade of ubuntu kylin： Bug #1298237， I want to know who is responsible for the upgrade on tracker:)
<ubot5> bug 1298237 in Ubuntu Kylin "Cannot login the system after upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298237
<jibel> maclin, can you attach the content of the directory /var/log/dist-upgrade/ from the machine with this problem to the bug report?
<maclin> jibel，of course. wait a moment.  I have installed the ubuntu-session by apt-get maunually which can solve this bug. But it's difficult for common users.
<jibel> maclin, I understand, upgrade logs should contain the necessary information to troubleshoot this
<maclin> jibel, I have attached the files
<jibel> maclin, thanks, I'll have a look shortly
<maclin> jibel, thanks:)
<jibel> maclin, ubuntu-session is pulled as a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, and there is no *-desktop package installed on this system initially. If ubuntu-desktop is not installed by default on Ubuntu Kylin, you probably need to add ubuntu-session to another meta-package available on kylin
<jibel> davmor2, when you're online I'd like to confirm this test. I did an OEM installation in French, the on end-user configuration I selected German, and the final system is in English.
<davmor2> jibel: no worries I'll have a go
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> davmor2, good morning, thanks
<jibel> davmor2, I filed bug 1307983
<ubot5> bug 1307983 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System not localized after an OEM installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307983
<davmor2> jibel: I think the whole of this oem is in English,  I did French for the oem part and the Keyboards shortcuts is in English as is the Prepare for shipping to end user
<davmor2> jibel: so are most of the menus only date time seems to be anything near correct
<davmor2> jibel: so there are definitely issues there just confirming your bug
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> In Trusty, when I switch to the n-th desktop, I cannot open the Dash
<rvr> Quite weird
<rvr> Maybe something crashed
<maclin> jibel, I was away for a meeting this afternoon, thanks for your suggestion.  However  I wonder it is possible to update  packages now.
<jibel> maclin, it sounds rather critical since after upgrade the system is unusable. If you have a fix ask on #ubuntu-release to have it published. Otherwise people on #ubuntu-devel can help you to find the right way to fix it.
<maclin> another strange thing is that: the installed ubuntu kylin has ubuntu-session installed by default.  I can't confirm which dependency make it true
<jibel> maclin, yes because ubuntu-session is probably seeded on Trusty images, but doesn't exist on Saucy. So on upgrade it is not installed because ubuntu-deskop is not installed either
<maclin> jibel, that is  true, I got it, thanks:)
<jibel> maclin, at this point I think I don't know enough how seed/dependencies are in Ubuntu Kylin to help you much I'm afraid :)
<maclin> jibel, we ever implemented extra dependencies in ubuntukylin-default-settings. So we will try to add the ubuntu-session dependency in it. But I can't confirm wheather extra problems will be caused.
<davmor2> jibel: no netboot installs?
<jibel> davmor2, they're just missing from the tracker, I'm waiting for stgraber to know if I should just add them manually or if that will disturb any other process
<jibel> davmor2, but feel free to test them :)
<davmor2> jibel: okay
<davmor2> jibel: do you have an installs that have binary drivers, I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers and it is failing
<jibel> davmor2, I don't. How is it failing?
<jibel> netboot images are on the tracker
<davmor2> jibel: if I install the nvidia binary it looks like it is installing and then stays on nouvaeu
<jibel> davmor2, is it after installation? you can ask tseliot on #ubuntu-x
<jibel> he maintains nvidia drivers
<davmor2> jibel: Yeah I'm talking to him now on ubuntu-desktop :)
<jibel> \o/ upgrade with all the package in main and universe is successful
<davmor2> jibel: mad fool
<jibel> approximately 10k packages and 1200k files :)
<jibel> correction, not all of main and universe, only packages with a desktop file
<jibel> dpkg explodes around 20k packages anyway
<davmor2> haha
<elopio> balloons: I'm back. Where you looking for me?
<balloons> elopio, welcome back.. Yes, a few things to square up on
<balloons> elopio, I see you responded to the clock bug, awesome. The other question I had for you was on reminders and how things were going. I saw the pending mp, and the landing of a first test. Also good. Last but not least, did you get a chance to write the testing article?
<elopio> balloons: I've been trying to reproduce the clock failure for a couple of weeks, I'll keep trying.
<elopio> on reminders, it's going good but last week I had a holiday and couldn't continue. This week I'll add one or two more tests, the same next one.
<elopio> and about the article, I'll need an extension :)
<balloons> elopio, holidays are lovely.. I had one as well, so no worries
<elopio> balloons: alesage and rvr are writing an article about generating code coverage reports.
<elopio> I thought that would be good to have on developer.ubuntu.com too.
<balloons> elopio, yes definitely
<balloons> trying to get all that sort of stuff off random blogs and wikis
<rvr> he
<rvr> alesage wanted to blog it first ;)
<alesage> hi balloons :) , actually I've been asked to figure out some licensing for some random CMake files
<alesage> but thereafter yes I'll be blogging about
<alesage> and we can make a standard method out of for developer.ubuntu.com e.g.
<rvr> balloons: How does the content get feed into developer.ubuntu.com?
<balloons> rvr, alesage my team maintains the site. If you want to add something, just ping me. It's easy enough to add
<rvr> Ok
<alesage> balloons, ok good to know thx :)
<balloons> you can certainly post it on your blog or wherever else as well.. but handy info would be nice to get
<alesage> I just want the clickthroughs, honestly
<alesage> no just kidding :)
<elopio> alesage, rvr: meeting.
<davmor2> jibel: I just lost wifi that can't be good
<davmor2> jibel: also can you open gedit and then see if you can save a file
<jibel> davmor2, open gedit, where in a live session or after installation or ?
<davmor2> jibel: on a fresh installed session
<jibel> davmor2, let me try
<davmor2> jibel: I only needed to paste the output of dmesg in it for the wifi hangup and it refuses to save the window greys out completely
<davmor2> jibel: any joy?
<jibel> davmor2, works fine. I copied/pasted dmesg and syslog, saved it and its ok
<davmor2> jibel: it's okay it was Evolution that was killing it
<phillw> balloons: is ubuntu studio struggling for testers?  a dvd is too big for me to pull in, i'm going to be heading of to netboot for i386 qnd AMD64... maybe some one with good bandwidth could help them?
<balloons> phillw, yes.. studio and mythbuntu both needed help last itmew
<phillw> balloons: well, that's your job :D
<phillw> 5 hours for me grab a dvd...
<phillw> i have one hour to go for the desktop for lubuntu-amd64... that's before i try installing... it is approaching mid night here :)
<phillw> seriously.... 3 days for RC checking?...... Hmmmm....
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-16
<phillw> balloons: there are respins being kicked in, but no bugs as to why?
<phillw> balloons: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/history
<balloons> phillw, new debian installer
<phillw> balloons: NOOOOO!!!! I'm trying to unpick to have a non-pae variant :'(
<phillw> Ah well, that prevents any chance of a sycn releas
<phillw> balloons: I'm up to about http://pastebin.com/5bayZ205
<phillw> but if the ubuntu team keep making changes I can not resonably offer an LTS for the kernel, and repo for updates....   :: SIGH ::
<phillw> balloons:  Maybe I just tell people that *buntu keep changing things that I will drop the idea of a non-pae version for the older the XP machines and send them else where.
<phillw> I can build the kernel... no worries :)
<phillw> balloons: why has the lubutntu alternate builds been re-spun? I just did the i386 and amd64 ones on my test rig?
<balloons> there is a new debian installer; the alt images will be respun for it
<phillw> balloons: I wish I'd had chance for that to remove the pae flag test..... what reason did they respin?
<veebers> Would anyone know which project I would file a bug against where my volume level isn't remembered between reboots and thus at start up it's _really_ loud?
<phillw> balloons: who is this for? zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20140416/trusty-alternate-i386.iso.zsync
<phillw>  reports back could not read control file from URL http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20140416/trusty-alternate-i386.iso.zsync
<phillw>  which means the file is not there correctly on the iso server?/?
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<elfy> morning jibel
<jibel> good morning elfy
<jibel> could anyone test ubuntu gnome i386, automated tests all failed with a kernel panic
<jibel> ?
<davmor2> jibel: no new images yet?
<jibel> davmor2, there are. 20140415 on the tracker
<davmor2> jibel: so the test results are not reset then?  Or do the new images have the same internationalization issues?
<jibel> davmor2, same issue with oem
<jibel> davmor2, well, a bit different but still doesn't work as expected
<davmor2> jibel: I'm assuming then there will like be another resping to fix that then
<jibel> davmor2, very likely
<davmor2> jibel: I'll make a start on netboot then and see how we go from there then :)
<davmor2> jibel: I'm assuming that everyone has leapt into emergency fix it mode for the issue?
<jibel> davmor2, don't need everyone, xnox is aware of the problem and its importance.
<davmor2> jibel: fair enough :)
<jibel> davmor2, I'll redo some multidisks install in UEFI and BIOS mode, and apart this language bug, the rest looks rather good
<jibel> davmor2, anything on your side?
<davmor2> jibel: i386 netboot just completed, amd64 is nearly done
<davmor2> I never thought I'd see the day when wifi just worked on a netboot install /me hugs all the Ubuntu Devs that made that happen :)
<pitti> davmor2: OOI, do you have a device with a broadcom wifi?
<davmor2> pitti: no I think one was ralink and the other intel, the mac has broadcom you just install the binary and then that works not sure if netboot handles that yet
<pitti> davmor2: right; I'm asking because current kernels are supposed to have a free broadcom driver (brcmsmac)
<pitti> davmor2: and I wondered if it's using that now
<pitti> davmor2: u-d-common isn't yet aware of brcmsmac, so it'll still install bcmwl
<davmor2> pitti: not tested on the mac not even sure if there is an amd64+mac netboot mini.iso to be honest I'll have a dig and see
<pitti> davmor2: nevermind, I was just curious
<pitti> davmor2: oh, I thought amd64+mac wasn't needed any more?
<davmor2> pitti: let me give it a go
<davmor2> pitti: there is a still an amd64+mac build
<davmor2> just no mini.iso for it
<jibel> davmor2, are you testing amd64+mac images?
<davmor2> jibel: I can in a second I was just checking if netboot worked on mac
<davmor2> pitti, jibel: netboot doesn't work on mac with the standard amd64 mini.iso no wifi detected.
<davmor2> jibel: right moving onto mac now, I'm assuming there is no point testing oem with non english language or do you want a confirmation that it is broken there too
<jibel> davmor2, right you probably need to load the firmware for your card from another media
<davmor2> jibel: Yeah I'm not too fussed as there is no specific amd64+mac mini iso anyway I just thought I'd try it
<jibel> everything with Ubiquity in it will be respinned soon.
<ePierre> Hi everyone!
<ePierre> I'm testing today's build of Xubuntu
<ePierre> I'm running this test case: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds/66872/testcases/1303/results
<ePierre> I would like to file a bug because I'm trying it in French, and some softwares have their names in English but are in French, whereas others have their name in French, but are in English (such as Thunderbird)
<ePierre> under what component should I file this?
<ePierre> xubuntu?
<melodie_> hi o/
<melodie_> hi, does someone here have good knowledge related to evolution and the different versions since Precise?
<ePierre> Hi melodie_
<ePierre> I don't :(
<melodie_> hi ePierre thanks for answering, at least I know one person read me :)
<jibel> melodie_, #ubuntu-desktop would be more appropriate if you have a question about a specific version otherwise htere is a tool called rmadison that can give you the versions
<jibel> melodie_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7261531/
<melodie_> hi jibel I know the versions
<melodie_> jibel this is the issue:
<melodie_> $ apt-cache policy libgcr-3.1
<melodie_> libgcr-3-1:
<melodie_>   Installé : 3.2.2-2ubuntu4.1
<melodie_> noi
<melodie_> no
<melodie_> wait a sec sorry
<jibel> xnox, I filed bug 1308530 any other info I could provide or other test I could perform? I'm currently retrying without an encrypted home to determine if the problem comes from that.
<ubot5> bug 1308530 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot login after an upgrade from Saucy to Trusty with Ubiquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308530
<davmor2> jibel, xnox: there might be an issue with binary packages on a live session install I'm going to try and replicate it and make sure it's not some freak accident and then I'll report.  I installed the wifi in the live session on mac then did an install including 3rd party drivers no wifi and I can't install the binary either
<ePierre> question
<ePierre> I received this e-mail:
<ePierre> This bug has been reported on the Ubuntu ISO testing tracker.
<ePierre> A list of all reports related to this bug can be found here:
<ePierre> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/bugs/1308539
<ePierre> ** Tags added: iso-testing
<ePierre> is it an automatic process from the testing website because I added the bug number in the test report?
<knome> yes
<xnox> davmor2: depends on which drivers do you need.
<xnox> davmor2: can you post lspci / lsusb to me?
<xnox> jibel: cjwatson is looking into it.
<xnox> jibel: i believe it is normal, as your ecryptfs is encrypted with the "old passphrase" and one cannot just magically change it by creating "new account with a different password".
<xnox> jibel: otherwise that would be a trivial way to steal encrypted data.
<davmor2> xnox: I will do as I say I'm just gonna double check it wasn't just some freak incident
<jibel> xnox, right, that's what I supposed too. Do you remember if it has already been reported?
<melodie_> does someone know of a ppa for Precise, to get a more up to date version of Evolution?
<jibel> or maybe we should not allow the upgrade with an encrypted home
<jibel> there is a high risk of data loss
<ePierre> knome, thanks :)
<ePierre> I'm off, ttyl people!
<xnox> jibel: i have not seen that before.
<xnox> jibel: bdmurray says we should disable the upgrade option full-stop =)
<jibel> xnox, I share his opinion :)
<davmor2> xnox, jibel: right I've been able to reproduce it, now I have to figure out where the hell to file it, I'm assuming ubiquity maybe partially to blame
<davmor2> xnox: pastebin.ubuntu.com/7262212
<xnox> davmor2: which drivers did you install to get it to work?
<davmor2> xnox: so in the live session I installed the broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kern  and then it goes off the page
<xnox> davmor2: "goes off the page" as in you get wifi working and can connect to internet?
<xnox> davmor2: possibly file / retarget bug against ubuntu-drivers-common
<davmor2> xnox: as in the description of the driver goes off the page.
<xnox> davmor2: all i need to know which packages you installed and if that resulted in working wifi.
<davmor2> xnox: this is a binary driver
<xnox> davmor2: i still do not understand what it means "goes off the page"
<xnox> davmor2: from ubuntu archive?
<xnox> davmor2: if it's not from ubuntu archive, it will _not_ persist to the installed system.
<davmor2> xnox: stop
<xnox> we have support for installing binary wifi drivers, but the package might not declare correct metadata. hence i need the card in question (which you did give me via pastebin) and the package names which resolve it.
<davmor2> xnox: I open Software & Update I goto Additional drivers.  The box that lists the driver is too small for the name of the driver  So I see "broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kern"
<xnox> then i can verify if it's done correctly in the installer or not.
<xnox> davmor2: ok, i see now. thanks. let me see what i can verify from that.
<davmor2> xnox: let me write a bug with steps to reproduce and I'll add it too ubiquity now and then you can move after.
<xnox> davmor2: ack, thanks.
<balloons> knome, elfy xubuntu has some cool new stuff! Pretty slick. I'll have to try it
<davmor2> xnox: bug 1308640  let me know if it makes sense
<ubot5> bug 1308640 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Issue installing wifi if you have installed it in the live session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308640
<psionikangel> Any autopilot test writers in here I could run a couples question by? I'm kind of stuck working with the autopilot visualisation of the introspection tree
<balloons> psionikangel, sure thing, shoot
<balloons> also, note there is a #ubuntu-autopilot channel as well :-)
<elfy> balloons: it does that - they've all worked hard both to get stuff done and to stop me complaining :)
<elfy> it's been a good but hard cycle
<Dj_Quality> Hello! It's the very first time I'm trying to perform a QA testcase (Desktop Upgrade -> Upgrade of type Mandatory) and I receive an error message 'An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.', but I'm not sure if I should use the command 'ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core' to file a bug, because the first possible cause is met 'Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu'.
<Dj_Quality> I've tried to remove  all Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu, but I still receive this error message.
<Dj_Quality> Upgrade tested from Ubuntu 13.10 (production release).
<robotfuel> jibel ^ balloons ^
<balloons> Dj_Quality, nice find.. are you saying you are not able to file a bug for it? There is a package which the upgrader can't transition and it would be interesting to see what that is
<Dj_Quality> I think that I should be able to file the bug... I was unsure if I had to...
<robotfuel> balloons: I think he is asking how to file the bug ie ubuntu-bug <package name here>
<jibel> Dj_Quality, yes please file a bug and give me the bug number.
<jibel> Dj_Quality, from the system with the problem, open a terminal and run the command: ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<Dj_Quality> I'm doing it at the moment, but I reading 1307904. I may be facing this exact problem. I'm checking that at the moment...
<jibel> You'll need a launchpad account
<Dj_Quality> I've got one.
<jibel> Dj_Quality, this is a generic error message that can due to lot of different causes
<Dj_Quality> Here comes the bug number : #1308657
<Dj_Quality> Can this be due to the fact I've already made an upgrade in the past?
<knome> balloons, soon you'll notice using it daily ;)
<balloons> make me a link bugbot, bug 1308657
<ubot5> bug 1308657 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 desktop upgrade mandatory testcase failed with message 'An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308657
<balloons> Dj_Quality, what do you mean made an upgrade in the past?
<balloons> Dj_Quality, from what I see you are upgrading from precise install, but you were on saucy
<balloons> Dj_Quality, so you couldn't upgrade ubuntu-desktop meta package, which is bad :-)
<Dj_Quality> On the machine on which I've performed the upgrade testcase, I've made successive upgrades in the past (from precise to quantal, then from quantal to raring, then from raring to saucy).
<balloons> Dj_Quality, do you have ppa's for anything?
<balloons> I see only wine ppa..
<balloons> and phablet tools.. nothing that should cause issues
<balloons> Dj_Quality, nothing wrong with going through multiple upgrades, it should work
<Dj_Quality> balloons, I also have several private-ppas for software bought via Software center
<balloons> Dj_Quality, right, which is no worries. I was thinking in regards to core desktop stuff
<Dj_Quality> No, nothing
<Dj_Quality> I have a few other repos, but none in regards to core desktop stuff, I think (videlan, virtualbox, steam, ...)
<Dj_Quality> balloons, videolan*
<jibel> Dj_Quality, it seems to be a real issue in the upgrade of libsmbclient and its new dependency in trusty samba-libs
<jibel> Dj_Quality, I'll have to investigate more
<phillw> ouch...
<Dj_Quality> Ok, thank you!
<balloons> jibel, any harm in confirming this by removing the package and retrying the upgrade? We have the logs now
<jibel> balloons, removing libsmbclient will also remove core packages like software-center and ubuntu-desktop
<jibel> I'm checking what is holding it back
<Dj_Quality> ouch
<jibel> maybe a third party package
<balloons> jibel, ahh right you are
<balloons> python-smbc?
<davmor2> jibel: I see 16.1 has landed are these the images that are safe to test starting with the OEM in languages I guess?
<jibel> davmor2, be careful the tracker is lying
<jibel> davmor2, images are only available from pending/ not current/
<jibel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ only have 16 for mac
<davmor2> jibel: in that case I'll wait a bit and carry on breaking the phone :)
<balloons> jibel I see python-smbc being held back, depending on an older version of libsmbclient.. or I'm reading it wrong
<Dj_Quality> Don't know if it may be helpful, but I forgot to mention that I also have vmware workstation 10.0.1 on that machine...
<balloons> but i don't see the same dependency requirement listed on the package, so color me confused :-)
<jibel> balloons, this is the wrong part http://paste.ubuntu.com/7262928/
<jibel> something's holding back python
<balloons> hehe, markdelete python.. not so good
<jibel> Dj_Quality, your system is 64bit, right?
<Dj_Quality> jibel, Yes, exactly
<jibel> Dj_Quality, I think it's a bug in apt, it's confused by multiarch because you have libsmbclient:i386 installed it tries to upgrade all the i386 stack and fails
<jibel> Dj_Quality, I'll need to wait for the grand master of apt called mvo
<jibel> libsmbclient 2:3.6.18-1ubuntu3.2 0
<jibel> libsmbclient:i386 2:3.6.18-1ubuntu3.2 0
<jibel> are the versions installed on your system
<Dj_Quality> yes
<jibel> Dj_Quality, if you try to uninstall libsmbclient:i386 what other packages does it try to remove? (don't remove anything, it is just to know what pulled it onto your sysmte)
<Dj_Quality> no,
<Dj_Quality> I've just tested it in synaptics
<jibel> run: sudo apt-get autoremove libsmbclient:i386 and paste the output
<Dj_Quality> jibel, packages to remove : libsmbclient:i386 libtalloc2:i386 libtevent0:i386 libwbclient0:i386
<jibel> Dj_Quality, okay, so it is probably safe to uninstall, then try the upgrade again
<Dj_Quality> ok
<Dj_Quality> jibel, I'm retrying to upgrade now
<balloons> elfy, I think we should change the screenreader testcase to use tab instead of arrow keys
<Dj_Quality> You're uninstall workaround seems to work like a charm, jibel! I'm downloading new packages now!
<elfy> balloons: ok - but without looking for it to read it I'd have no idea
<jibel> Dj_Quality, Good, glad it helped. I'll update and confirm your bug report. Thanks for reporting it.
<elfy> balloons: also we need to relook at upgrade testcase wording again
<balloons> elfy, trying it now, it's better than it was, but there's still some missing pieces
<Dj_Quality> You're welcome! Thanks to all of you for making such a good job!
<balloons> elfy, ohh, what else with upgrades?
<elfy> balloons: not upgrades themselves - panic ye not :)
<balloons> ty Dj_Quality and jibel :-)
<elfy> balloons: bug 1306221
<ubot5> bug 1306221 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Upgrade testcase written poorly" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306221
<balloons> elfy, I thought we took care of all that.. do I need to look again, lol?
<elfy> afraid so - I did the broken command - but the bug is about more than that - check my last comment
<elfy> balloons: but it will have to wait anyway - not mucking about with upgrades testcases now
<balloons> I see the 4 scenarios and agree. I guess we'll muddle with them after to make it clear
<elfy> yep
<balloons> the funny part is we won't know if we've got it right till 16.04
<elfy> anyway - screenreader - what testcase is it?
<balloons> 1309
<elfy> balloons: indeed :p - no rush now :D
<elfy> oh - that one
<balloons> yes, I guess I can file a bug
<elfy> that'll take some checking - can look at it soonish
<balloons> don't need to restart twice, step 32 is a bit off
<balloons> and should check that screen-reader starts upon boot properly
<balloons> it did for me, which is ;-)(
<balloons> let me file a bug
<elfy> ok - thanks - assign me to it - I'll look asap
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1308687
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308687 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Screenreader Testcase needs updating" [Undecided,New]
<elfy> balloons: cheers
<davmor2> I gave in and got them from pending now to start up the engines
<balloons> aloha Letozaf_
<balloons> happy release week to you!
<Letozaf_> balloons, aloha, happy release week to you too :D
<jibel> davmor2, I'm doing an oem nonenglish install
<davmor2> jibel: i386, amd64 or both?
<jibel> davmor2, amd64
<davmor2> jibel: I'll do the same on mac
<Letozaf_> balloons, hah! I picked the same exact test you are testing too :P... I better change and run another one :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> jibel, I still see this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/localechooser/+bug/1307983
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307983 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "System not localized after an OEM or offline installation" [High,Confirmed]
<jibel> balloons, it's partially fixed
<jibel> i'm adding a comment
<balloons> jibel, ack
<davmor2> jibel: Meh I can't login
<jibel> davmor2, how did you do that?
<davmor2> jibel: I did English OEM French User setup on i386 with the password of 1 and it doesn't accept it
<davmor2> jibel: I'll re-try it and confirm an then bug it
<jibel> k
<davmor2> jibel: I ofcourse completely blame the french keyboard layout ;)
<jibel> davmor2, haha, yeah, French user over an English OEM, it cannot work :)
<davmor2> jibel: okay so there are 2 things number one it selects Guest by default that seems wrong, secondly a french user with the password of 1 is still failing.  I have a mad idea though
<jibel> davmor2, I confirm guest by default but didn't file a bug. I didn't try 'password of 1'
<davmor2> jibel: Username a password 1 whose gonna hack that
<davmor2> jibel: okay so if I ctrl+alt+F1 I can login,  With Q 1 (french keyboard putting all the wrong keys in all the wrong places ;) )  So I think it genuinely is a screw up with keyboard layouts in lightdm,  Maybe it is expecting A 1 not Q1
<davmor2> jibel: okay so reboot and now it accepts the password no issues
<jibel> balloons, why did you mark http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds/66906/testcases/1314/results failed? it is only in OEM mode otherwise it's working, right?
<balloons> jibel, I noticed your bug used German as well.. I tried a German install and it was not localized
<balloons> I assumed you would do french so I picked german :-)
<balloons> jibel, ohh, no sorry I didn't notice.. no this was NOT an oem install
<balloons> it was an offline install
<davmor2> balloons: so I am doing a French OEM on another system and the password dialogue box is in english
<balloons> jibel, the bug mentions either or
<jibel> balloons, it is not localized in german or french because langpacks are not on this iso, try spanish or chinese
<balloons> jibel, ohh really? I thought we put those back on
<balloons> we're not constrained by space
<jibel> balloons, after installation, when you connect to the network there is a notification to install missing langpacks
<robotfuel> I am trying spanish on i386 now
<jibel> balloons, I don't know I didn't follow which langpacks have been dropped/added and why
<balloons> jibel, certainly the langpack box appears
<jibel> I think at some point a decision as been made to drop languages in favor of chinese
<jibel> has
<balloons> I guess I'll ping release now -- is there a list for this image atm? I now it seems to change
<robotfuel> It shouldn't list unsupported language packs.
<jibel> balloons, the manifest says en, es and zh are on the iso
<balloons> zh worked fine, I tested that
<balloons> jibel, did we run through the other features test at some point? need a laptop for it
<balloons> of which I don't have one capable to test
<robotfuel> balloons: I have a pile of all kinds of laptops, what do you need?
<davmor2> jibel: right French OEM is in English still, Installing a German User now
<jibel> balloons, yes, I used my netbook
<davmor2> jibel: same thing again going from french to german Invalid Password, please try again
<davmor2> jibel: it's the number 1 it doesn't change damn it
<jibel> davmor2, layouts are different between FR and DE, 1 is on the top (use shift) of the second key from the left of the 1rst row on a french keyboard, and bottom (without shift) on a german keyboard
<davmor2> jibel: Yeah but the keypress isn't and it works on the cli just lightdm where it doesn't
<davmor2> until you reboot
<jibel> davmor2, ah, that might a bug I sometimes experienced, where the keyboard indicator says that active layout is FR (or whatever) but the actual layout is US.
<jibel> I cannot reproduce it reliably
<davmor2> jibel: I can now :)
<davmor2> jibel: 3 machine 3 different layout 3 breakages
<davmor2> Wow I can understand Home, Desktop, Recent, Trash, Computer, Browse Network and Connect to Server.  My german is either much better than I gave it credit for or these words in Nautilus are all English
<jibel> davmor2, can you report a bug, and notify ubuntu-release
<jibel> for the keyboard issue I mean
<davmor2> jibel: sure what do I file against is it the indicator or ubiquity?
<jibel> davmor2, by default ubiquity, so it'll contain the logs, and it'll be reassigned after analysis
<davmor2> no worries
<davmor2> jibel: Man I thought the French Keyboard Layout was Weird I take it back, German is even weirder :)
<jibel> davmor2, I still cannot reproduce, I'm interested if you have a reliable way to do it
<phillw> davmor2: can you post up the bug number when you get it logged. I have a french and german tester willing to confirm what the problem is.
<davmor2> bug 1308752
<ubot5> bug 1308752 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Oem install Login fails on first reboot to user when different keyboard layouts are used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308752
<balloons> interesting, thus far easy install isn't working for me on ubuntu
<balloons> max didn't have good luck either
<Dj_Quality> jibel, the upgrade has completed successfully with your workaroud. I've filled in testcases. Thanks again for your help!
 * jibel thinks we need more automated case, let them run all night, while I'm in my bed
<jibel> Dj_Quality, you're welcome
<robotfuel> jibel: how do I get a hardware profile? do I just leave that blank?
<jibel> robotfuel, blank or a link to a wiki page
<balloons> robotfuel, check the link at the top of the page
<jibel> that's just free text
<balloons> there's nice little links at the top: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
 * balloons feels no one reads anything anymore, hah!
 * elfy doesn't bother with hardware profile
<balloons> I also don't bother, but the info is there.. discoverable, I hope?
<Dj_Quality> I've used : hardinfo -ram devices.so|sed '/\*\*\*\*\*\*\*/,/\*\*\*\*\*\*\*/d'|pastebinit|clipit -c
<elfy> balloons: talking of reading - I read a bug about the history in iso.qa - I read it everytime my browser hangs while trying to get history :(
<Dj_Quality> elfy, after sudo apt-get install hardinfo pastebinit clipit
<jibel> I never saw these links =)
<knome> if only the tracker was written in php... i would have fixed all of elfy's bugs
<elfy> :)
<davmor2> balloons: you do have the right image right the one from pending or has it moved across now?
<balloons> knome, nice!
<knome> wait, i think it is...
<elfy> ahah - xubuntu is in channel hassling balloons :p
<jibel> knome, php it is
<knome> but it's drupal :|
<knome> i'm just reeeally at loss with that
<elfy> excellent - knome can fix all my bugs now :)
<knome> heh
<balloons> I'd prefer a static site.. just re-generate it and push... ohh, or cgi!
<knome> well i'll definitely have more time for them after tomorrow ;)
<knome> cgi? perl?
<balloons> ohh yea!
 * knome facepalms
<balloons> aren't we talking about nonsensical things?
<knome> balloons, the qa tracker?
<jibel> balloons, a google spreadsheet :P
<balloons> jibel, history would be repeating itself there
<elfy> and mybrowser would crash again
<balloons> brb
<elfy> balloons must be checking some iso history ...
<elfy> seen in 30 minutes
<jibel> davmor2, did you quickly check that the rebuild didn't bust amd64+mac images and its still bootable?
<davmor2> jibel: I've done the OEM install on i386, mac and amd 64, I'm just crap at multi-multitasking I'll be filling in the results any second
<jibel> davmor2, awesome!
<davmor2> jibel: of course it doesn't help that there is no OEM option for mac,  Like Apple wouldn't ship Ubuntu right :D
<jibel> davmor2, Oh you're right, there might be a business opportunity there =)
<balloons> ugh vmware player destroyed my pc
<balloons> and indeed easy install does not seem to work
<robotfuel> jibel: balloons is there a bug open for the incomplete language support message that pops up that you know of after installing in spanish?
<balloons> robotfuel, is it localized?
<robotfuel> yes
<jibel> robotfuel, yes there is one for english I believe
<balloons> the popup is fine
<robotfuel> ok
<robotfuel> thanks
<davmor2> balloons: you spelt virtualbox wrong ;)
<balloons> davmor2, vbox? :-)
<davmor2> balloons: :D
<elopio> balloons: could you run reminders on your phone?
<balloons> from trunk or your branch?
<elopio> balloons: anyone would be good. My phone is running clock tests so I can't use it.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_go_to_accounts2/+merge/214163
<elopio> balloons: if you could run ^ it would be great.
<balloons> elopio, yes I will do it now
<balloons> elopio, building now
<balloons> elopio, still seeing "  Unknown CMake command "qt5_use_modules"."
<elopio> balloons: :/
<elopio> dpm should know more, but I haven't seen him.
<balloons> elopio, installing the entire sdk in my chroot
<balloons> we'll see what's missing
<elopio> balloons: I'm about to leave my computer running the toolkit tests, so
<elopio> http://xkcd.com/303/
<elopio> I'll be back later.
<balloons> hah
<balloons> elopio, installing ubuntu-sdk meta package lets me build reminders now :-)
<balloons> not sure which piece was missing, but the meta got it ;-)
<balloons> I suppose you could have done a build-dep install too
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-17
<trusty-fan> Hello just wanted to find out if trusty will be released 12A Eastern or later. Thanks.
<balloons> trusty-fan, no one knows the exact time.. release team trade secret
<trusty-fan> @balloons Thanks!
<trusty-fan> I have an Intel Z68BC mobo and the video drivers not there yet
<trusty-fan> waiting for new LTS release
<trusty-fan> keep checking http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ page?
<balloons> yea, you will see an annouce
<trusty-fan> Although marked ready, when will be the torrents for trusty released?
<jibel> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<jibel> Hey DanChapman, how are you?
<elfy> morning jibel DanChapman
<jibel> morning elfy
<DanChapman> jibel, i'm great thanks, and yourself?
<DanChapman> morning elfy :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, I'm fine but tired, too much testing :)
<jibel> but we'll have a good release
<elfy> I'm sick to death of booting images ...
<elfy> would be much better if I had a machine good enough to run more than one vm :p
<DanChapman> jibel, :-D I had noticed the increase of bug mail for you. But yes it's a great release
<Felix_Lin> Hello, anybody here?
 * knome hides
<Felix_Lin> Thanks for your emergence
<knome> you're welcome. i'm off to breakfast
<knome> if you have a question, ask, and you shall be answered
<Felix_Lin> Knome, I am a new guy to this community.
<jibel> knome, I believe you answered his question already :)
<Felix_Lin> In the [Ubuntu Manual Tests], I cannot find tag for  Ubuntu4Phone.
<Felix_Lin> Does it mean, there is no test cases ready for Ubuntu on Phone?
<Felix_Lin> Or where can I find the test cases for Ubuntu on a phone?
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> davmor2, ^ do you know, is there any manual test plan for phone?
<jibel> I mean similar to what we do for desktop
<davmor2> Felix_Lin: there is no manual testing for the phone like there is for the desktop
<Felix_Lin> Thank you all , Davmor2 & jibel
<Felix_Lin> Is there any plan for it?
<jibel> Felix_Lin, balloons would know. He's usually on this channel around 1300UTC
<Felix_Lin> O, important information to me. Thank you, jibel.
<Felix_Lin> Are you in launch time, jibel
<davmor2> Felix_Lin: No, jibel is +1
<Felix_Lin> :-) , I am +8
<Felix_Lin> If I want to contribute to the testcase for Ubuntu4Phone, am I in the right place?
<zequence> Hi. Looked through the logs, but couldn't find anything concerning wrong language in session after install. It seems I get the language based on the kb layout I selected. I always use English language with Swedish kb
<zequence> Not sure yet if that is because I chose the kb layout before live session, or in ubiquity
<zequence> This is on Ubuntu Studio btw
<jibel> zequence, it's very likely relaed to bug 1307983
<ubot5> bug 1307983 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "System not localized after an OEM or offline installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307983
<zequence> jibel: Perhaps. But, in that bug they don't get the non-english language, while I do, though I specifically chose English
<zequence> Seems to be related to kb layout
<zequence> for me, that is
<jibel> zequence, ah, right. I didn't get this case while I'm often using an english installation with a french kb
<zequence> I'm going to try installing without choosing kb layout before the live session
<davmor2> jibel: so what I am testing for sanity checking on 17 I'm assuming this has the pressing enter kills the lock screen fix right?
<jibel> davmor2, yes, try breaking the lock screen
<jibel> I'm trying to reproduce the bug zequence reported
<davmor2> jibel: no worries I'll start on amd64+mac
<meet> hello
<meet> anybody active?
<meet> ?
<meet> @ChanServ
<meet> hello
<knome> yes?
<meet> is launchpad account mandatory to get started with testing?
<knome> it's quite essential, yes
<knome> otherwise you can report bugs or test results
<meet> and anyone can make it right?
<knome> yes
<meet> you don't require special permission for that.
<knome> nope, everybody that has an email address can create a launchpad account
<meet> you mean to say that anyone who is subscribed to the mailing list can create?
<knome> meet, *anybody* with *any* email address, subscribed or not, can create
<meet> okay,
<meet> thanks
<davmor2> jibel: so I've tried the following, press and hold enter,  just keep hitting enter, put in  a stupidly long password, switching from guest to user and everything has been fine so far
<jibel> davmor2, I conclude you're not a 1337 hacker ;)
<davmor2> jibel: I did say so far
<davmor2> :P
<jamespage> jibel, we have smoke tests for raid1 - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/trusty-server-amd64-smoke-raid1/158/
<jamespage> they are passing OK
<jamespage> ditto jeos on kvm - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/trusty-server-amd64-smoke-minimal-virtual/
<jibel> jamespage, thanks
<jamespage> jibel, iscsi target for x86 ok as well - marked passed
<jamespage> jibel, a little late but meh
<balloons> elopio, I built reminders yesterday, then ran into an issue trying to run it.. not sure if you got any farther
<elopio> good morning.
<elopio> balloons: just about to try again, I'll install the sdk.
<balloons> good morning elopio.. I'd recommend installing the build-depends instead.. it's much smaller ;-)
<elopio> ok.
<balloons> but I can confirm if that fails, the sdk meta package does work
<davmor2> jibel: did you do your french oem/german user?
<elopio> alesage: lets skip our meeting today.
<jibel> davmor2, I did, and no more problems than what we already found
<elopio> alesage: instead of that, I have a gift for you
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/reorg_autopilot_helpers/+merge/216235
<elopio> a 5000 lines MP :)
<knome> ewww
<knome> :)
<davmor2> jibel: nice
<alesage> elopio for meeee :) ?
<alesage> elopio, you should've have :)
<alesage> s/ve/nt/
<davmor2> elopio: only 5000 lines, you weren't trying were you
<elopio> alesage: no need to check it all, because it's fully covered by tests.
<elopio> but it would be nice to get new eyes to check if I did something stupid.
<alesage> elopio, will tackle in a bit
<senan> balloons, hi :)
<balloons> senan, hello
<balloons> happy release day!
<knome> hey balloons
<knome> happy release day to you too
<balloons> hey knome.. whew, so nice to have trusty going out into the world
<knome> yep
<knome> and beer going down the throat
<knome> ;)
 * knome raises the glass already almost empty of westvleteren 12
 * slickymaster will have to keep up with knome celebrating :P
<knome> slickymaster, no way that's going to happen :D
<knome> slickymaster, i started at the store, i dropped my bag to the floor and broke one beer bottle
<knome> \\o
<knome> o//
<slickymaster>  lol
 * slickymaster is on countdown process. T minus 40 minutes
 * knome giggles
<balloons> lol knome.. hang together, long night ahead!
<balloons> pace yourself ;-)
<slickymaster> Ĩ've the feeling that might turn into a bumpy one balloons
<jibel> Trusty is released! Thank you everyone, well done \o/
<cgoldberg> yup, just grabbed an official iso!
<phillw> jibel: not according to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ in the announcement :(
<cgoldberg> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<cgoldberg> oh lubuntu
<jibel> phillw, yeah, the release team is working on this.
<phillw> GNOME, Kylin etc are also no there
<phillw> jibel: these things happen :) can you get someone to ping me (I'll remain on this channel, safely out of trouble), thanks.
<phillw> jibel: if it is of any help to them, using the standard link does trigger a down load ... in this case http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso  Not getting a 404 error for that. I've only tried a couple of links from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/Release%2B1 Are those links good to use while the page is set up?
<jibel> phillw, cdimage is up to date for lubuntu
<phillw> jibel: and you, Sir, are a person of the first magnitude... Thanks :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-18
<ePierre> Hi!
<elfy> hi ePierre
<jibel> Good morning
<elfy> morning jibel - a day for resting I think for those lucky enough to be at home :)
<jibel> elfy, morning. Right, it'll be a quiet day, essentially triaging incoming bugs from people upgrading to 14.04. And if the sun is still there this afternoon finish early and go to the beach :)
<ePierre> jibel = JB Lallement ?
<ePierre> (stupid question, I just wanna make sure ahah)
<jibel> ePierre, yes
<ePierre> cool! hi then :) and thanks for your hard work triaging bugs in launchpad
<ePierre> that's an herculean task!
<jibel> thank you
<elfy> jibel: yep :) good luck with that :p
<jibel> actually, there is are very few real upgrade issues. The most common are people with xorg-edgers PPA installed, and people with cinnamon which is broken in Trusty and apparently the maintainer doesn't care
<ePierre> and in that case, how do you deal with this kind of issues?
<ePierre> I'm actually curious, because I know Ubuntu depends a lot on upstream projects, and sometimes upstream doesn't update or support a new release, or they have another goal than what the current users are expecting, so end users file bugs that are actually not...
<jibel> ePierre, if a user is blocked because he installed third party packages, I usually advise how to revert to official Ubuntu packages. If it's a broken package, then it is the responsibility of the maintainer of the package to fix the problem. So I identify the problem, mark it triaged set importance and that's it. Overall I'm making sure that the core of the system is in good shape and no important
<jibel> issue felt between the cracks
<elfy> jibel: I've not seen any major issues with us - yet
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey elfy, hows it going?
<elfy> not as good as it should be - I should be in Brighton with friends - the weekend went pear-shaped :(
<ePierre> what does "pear-shaped" mean in that case? :)
<elfy> wrong ... I'm still at home ;)
<ePierre> jibel, thanks for the clarification! and how is upstream informed about bugs relative to one of their project? Say a bug is filed for ibus, is the ibus dev team aware of that? Or is there an official ibus packager/maintainer for Ubuntu whoś in touch with the dev team?
<elfy> ePierre: check out bug 1284635
<ubot5> bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "IBus does not support certain keyboard layouts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
<elfy> that actually is an ibus bug - Aron Xu works on the Ubuntu Desktop Team - and is upstream afaik for ibus
<ePierre> oh cool, Aaron is in Taiwan :)
<ePierre> ah no, he's in China, but part of the Taiwan loco team
<ePierre> elfy, ok but in the case of this bug, it's Aron responsibility to check if the problem comes from Ubuntu or from iBus, and if it's the latter case, then he has to get in touch with ibus dev team/file a bug in their bugtracker?
<Letozaf_> elopio, hello
<balloons> aloha Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> hello balloons
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> not too bad..
<balloons> trusty is out, cleanup ensues
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> what are you up to Letozaf_ ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am looking at reminders app test wrote by elopio
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh excellent
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, have some questions to ask him
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope he will be around some time
<balloons> Letozaf_, next week things should go back to normal with more folks around
<balloons> pretty dead atm.. :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes Easter holidays :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-19
<phillw> balloons: this tired little penguin is heading for bed... It has been a good 14.04 release, so when you bump into the people who made it happen... say thanks :)
<senan> balloons, hi
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-13
<brendand> elopio, did you see that problem?
<elopio> brendand: can you write a test that does global rect in a loop and checks that it's always the same?
<elopio> this definitely has nothing to do with the sdk.
<elopio> the problem has to be between autopilot and the shell. gerry did a hack on globalRect to take into account the indicators bar. That might be related too.
<elopio> brendand: also, I didn't bring a mako. Can you reproduce that on krillin?
<brendand> elopio, haven't tried on krillin yet. will do
<elopio> brendand: if you make a branch with the test, I can debug on krillin here.
<brendand> elopio, yeah i'll aim to do that by eod
<elopio> pitti: do you have a link to the snappy specs you mentioned?
<pitti> elopio: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oNYSBInP9CW1tJNnixiddPnPEah0_XMOTPaaLzltoVc/edit
<brendand> elopio, indeed it doesn't fail on krillin
<elopio> brendand: crazy shit.
<brendand> elopio, maybe i'll go take some drugs, see if it makes sense then
<elopio> I should have brought my mako.
<elopio> brendand: drugs are always the way!
<pitti> elopio: under "snappy security for snaps"
<brendand> elopio, i know but i keep getting in trouble when i put them on my expense report :/
<brendand> elopio, i'll go back to mako now and see what i can figure out
<elopio> brendand: if you get that loop failing reliably, please send an email to veebers and gerry.
<brendand> elopio, i'm thinking now it's to do with the indicator bar
<elopio> brendand: what gerry did was basicaly to patch the globalRect so it adds up the bar size in case it's visible.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Are you available?
<brendand> elopio, something is wrong with that
<elfy> flexiondotorg: I am
<brendand> elopio, some assumptions were made based on krillin i guess
<brendand> elopio, i need to investigate more before i can explain it properly
<elopio> brendand: this sounds interesting. Thanks for taking care of it, I would have never imagined globalRect being wrong.
<brendand> elopio, it looks like in some circumstances the test runs with a different gu setting?
<brendand> elopio, and then it works
<elopio> brendand: ohhh
<elopio> brendand: we are patching the gu for the test.
<brendand> elopio, oooooh
<brendand> :o
<elopio> but the gu used to get the size of the globalRect shouldn't be patched.
<elopio> hum
<elopio> brendand: ok, if you are sure that's the problem, then it makes sense to do the test at a lower level.
<elopio> don't use autopilot at all.
<brendand> elopio, you're using the InitCtlEnv fixture to set that?
<elopio> brendand: yes.
<elopio> or an alternative would be to restart unity so it takes the new GU.
<brendand> elopio, yeah it works if unity restarts
<brendand> elopio, ubuntu-ui-toolkit so far doesn't have any python unit tests right?
<brendand> elopio, was trying to find a place to put a unit test but didn't see any
<elopio> brendand: I would put it in the same place, just not inherit from autopilot.
<brendand> elopio, ok
<elopio> I knew I was doing something stupid.
<brendand> elopio, but it seems we have uncovered a problem though so maybe working around it isn't ideal?
<brendand> elopio, doesn't this show an issue with gerrys code?
<elopio> brendand: yes, it's a known hack that they need to remove.
<elopio> brendand: let me try to find more information.
<brendand> elopio, i mean i can easily write a unit test and get this landed but it seems like it's not the whole story
<elopio> if I remember correctly, this will miserably fail when we have non-maximized windows.
<elopio> brendand: for now, this is not going to bite us. But maybe it raises the priority for them to remove the hack.
<elopio> brendand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1422523
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1422523 in qtubuntu "wrong object coordinates if the app goes fullscreen" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1346633
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1346633 in QtMir "[enhancement] Autopilot testing needs to know screen coordinates of widgets on screen" [High,Confirmed]
<brendand> elopio, have a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/grid_units_unit_test/revision/1422 and tell me if you think it's adequate...
<elopio> brendand: it's good.
<brendand> elopio, ok to overwrite your branch?
<elopio> brendand: my branch is owned by the team. It means you can do with it anything you like.
<brendand> elopio, well yes. but #courtesy :)
<brendand> ok now to wait for jenkins results
<brendand> hopefully it won't be too difficult to land the other two branches from here
<brendand> elopio, this problem won't impact the other merge proposals?
<elopio> brendand: no. This only means that we will be able to express the y from the bottom in gu.
<elopio> in the tests with a gu env var change, we restart unity.
<brendand> elopio, would be good to get your review for https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/grid_units/+merge/248980 again
<elopio> brendand: +1. You can ping timp to get a review.
<elopio> he's the one who requested this.
<t1mp> brendand, elopio: I'll check it
<t1mp> brendand: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/grid_units/+merge/248980 looks good
<t1mp> brendand: if it is done like this, I'll top-approve
<brendand> t1mp, there were some flake8 issues in https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/grid_units/+merge/248980, fixed now, if you can re top-approve
<jodh> elopio: hi - no idea what errors you are referring to, but have you read the snappy test doc yet? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1R_Tw0N0QbEpjFeYf9XnVV8Gp8ldT2Ig0PO6MfR-kuSM/edit#heading=h.axacykx0hozl
<elopio> jodh: I haven't. Thanks for the pointer.
<elopio> jodh: I was just wondering what kind of errors have you encountered while running tests manually. Like links to a couple of bugs you have reported would be nice.
<balloons> elfy, wow, so the images are still having issues? This is what you get for going away
<elopio> nuclearbob: do you have a link to the current sprint's backlog? I can't find it.
<nuclearbob> elopio: there's the sprint backlog lane here: https://trello.com/b/8dD0UPNl/qa-stakeholders-backlog
<nuclearbob> that's the one I have
<elopio> nuclearbob: found it https://trello.com/b/YDGg3VF0/sprint-2015-qa-6
<nuclearbob> elopio: oh, thanks. That's useful
<jodh> elopio: take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/10817742/. I'll add some more details to the gdoc above on the upgrader as it may be useful to you...
<elopio> jodh: that's perfect, thanks.
<elopio> jfunk: I'm going to add to the CI backlog a card for running the ubuntu-ota-tests.
<jfunk> sure ping when it's ready
<jfunk> let's talk about it
<elopio> Ursinha: can you please remind me of the process? Should I just add a card, or tell you and ev first?
<jfunk> elopio: I'd also like to talk about how to run them regularly until they are up and running in CI
<elopio> jfunk: should be the same as the sanity. But probably it becomes too much for only one person to run it all, so we might need to rotate.
<elopio> nuclearbob: how much time is it taking for you to run the sanity daily?
<jfunk> and where are the results
<jfunk> nuclearbob: ^
<nuclearbob> elopio: I've been running it while I'm running power stuff on another device. Right now the results are just stored locally, but one of my tasks today is creating a spreadsheet to upload that. My existing results are formatted to go into it, and I'll link it before I EOD
<jodh> elopio: see "Further Information" at the end of https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1R_Tw0N0QbEpjFeYf9XnVV8Gp8ldT2Ig0PO6MfR-kuSM/edit#
<elopio> sorry, wrong button.
<elopio> jodh: got it. Thanks!
<t1mp> brendand: okay. I happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/grid_units/+merge/248980 again
<jodh> elopio: fyi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy-ubuntu/+bug/1424586
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1424586 in snappy-ubuntu "snappy-selftest: fake newer version for upgrade test" [High,Triaged]
<Ursinha> elopio: send us an email and we'll get to you asap :)
<veebers> hey, re: the provisioning in the doc, for the sanity tests it's expected that the networking is setup before being run, but the notes say the opposite
<elopio> veebers: the sanity is able to provision the network.
<elopio> what we discussed here after looking the provisioning script for boottest is that the least CI does during provisioning, the better for us.
<elopio> because on that script they are disabling the wizard, which we want to test. And they are making the image writable, which we don't want to do.
<veebers> elopio: the readme in the sanity suite states: The test suite requires that a network is available to download the test
<veebers> dependencies (see `Setup the network using phablet-network`_).
<elopio> veebers: there must be a network for the phone to connect to. But if the phone is not connected to that network, we can call the sanity with --network so it connects.
<elopio> veebers: actually, lets roll back. Do you think setting up the phone network should be a task of the provisioning tool, or a task for the test?
<veebers> elopio: there needs to be a network connection before the tests right, for adb to d/l all the req. deps.
<elopio> veebers: it depends on how you define a test. When does the test start, when we run ubuntu-sanity-test, or when we run adt-run?
<elopio> we need the network to be set up before adt-run. But not before calling ubuntu-sanity-test --network.
<veebers> elopio: well, I would say that the tests are called 'test_<blah>' anything else is the wrapper :-) So maybe the wrapper should provision the network before adt-run gets called
<veebers> I had failed to realise that there was the --network option
<elopio> veebers: right.
<elopio> so we have two types of provisioning.
<elopio> there are three steps:
<veebers> so ultimately either phablet-netowrk or --network needs to get called
<elopio> 1. get me a free device, mako, devel, image #
<elopio> 2. set up the job: set up the network, create the config file.
<elopio> 3. run the test.
<elopio> what we discussed was that step 1 is CIs job.
<elopio> steps 2 and 3 are our job.
<veebers> elopio: when you say "set up the job" is that the header for the next 2 steps or are you saying that we'll create the jenkins/whatever job config and have to maintain that?
<elopio> but there are many other ways to split the three steps. So your input here is useful.
<elopio> veebers: hum, yes, I guess taking care of step #2 will also mean that we maintain the jenkins job
<elopio> at least now it's clear that this section in the document needs to be cleared :)
<veebers> elopio: that makes me a little nervous as that's outside our normal operations (creating, maintaining jenkins job) but perhaps that's just because we haven't needed to yet
<veebers> yeah :-)
<elopio> veebers: what I would like to know is where do you think that the line between CI and QA should be.
<veebers> a suggestion would be for us to provide a mechanism (a script I guess) that generates a config file and you pass it the serial, the wifi details.
<veebers> so then CI could create a job that does 1. then calls this script passing the details needed, then runs the test
<veebers> I'm not sure if either team as a 'decree' or whatever, but my (possibly incorrect) understanding is that CI is tasked with automating established test suites (among other things of course)
<elopio> veebers: that sounds ok. We give CI all the commands needed to run the test.
<elopio> and they put it in a job.
<veebers> elopio: right, we should work closely with them though, I don't like the idea of throwing this stuff over the wall and expecting them to sort it out (and vice versa)
<elopio> veebers: yes, I agree with everything you have said.
<elopio> veebers: the problem we found was that steps 1 and 2 were in the same script, not easy to modify.
<veebers> right, we should be able to resolve that easily though
<elopio> so we didn't actually discussed how step 2 should be. Just that they should be separated.
<elopio> veebers: on the case of boottest, it's actually not that easy. The script they have is pretty big.
<veebers> elopio: remind which the boottest is?
<elopio> veebers: the boottest flashes a device, and uses adt-run to execute "ls" in the device.
<veebers> elopio: ah right, I was a little confused which test it was (still thinking of the sanity tests)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-14
<balloons> ping wxl elfy
<balloons> jibel, good morning! any news on the images front? The last image to have passed smoke testing for ubuntu is from the 26th of march
<jibel> Hey balloons
<jibel> balloons, there is a problem in CI, and there is an installation loop. I'll ask to force the publication to current
<jibel> balloons, the image is OK-ish, I could do a manual unstallation
<jibel> installation*
<elfy> balloons: pong, just got a working PC back together here ... desperate for something liquid and I'll be right with you :)
<balloons> jibel, I grabbed the image yesterday, but wasn't sure if I should use the new one or not. I'll grab from pending
<balloons> elfy, ack..
<jibel> balloons, grab latest pending, it fixes the shutdown problem
<elfy> balloons: s'up then :)
<balloons> elfy, hw troubles, same as you. Swapping primary harddrives, wiping and restoring from backup :-)
<balloons> elfy, but I wanted to ask you about UOS
<elfy> lucky you - I was hoping that the psu didn't take out the mobo
<elfy> fingers crossed
<balloons> elfy, ohh, bad psu eh? I think I have some bad cables again
<elfy> heh - well even UOS sounds better than a new mobo :D
<balloons> in addition to the dead drive.. heh. The new one acted the same until I swapped the cable
<balloons> elfy, :p
<elfy> oh - that would be a :( moment for sure
<balloons> elfy, so anyways from a quality and xubuntu perspective both.. Who best to talk to about xubuntu having a session at UOS? And from a quality perspective, what session would you like to see?
<elfy> right
<balloons> We have a 'show and tell' track for demoing things, I'm wondering if we have ideas for a cool demo
<knome> there is no person with the nick "right" in the xubuntu team
<elfy> so from a Xubuntu perspective the project lead is ochosi
<balloons> demoing in theory is the easiest session to run ever :-)
<elfy> from a QA perspective from me - I've gotten a bit 'doesn't matter what you say, when you say it, how you say it' doesn't actually make much difference in the reality of what I see as XubuntuQA Lead
<knome> what's the main subject?
<balloons> hey knome :-)
<knome> hello balloons
<balloons> just talking UOS with anyone who might be interested :-) I'm curious about what the flavors might be up to for this UOS, in addition to seeing what people might want to see in the way of sessions
<knome> the most realistic one for xubuntu might be a Q&A session
<balloons> I feel like having each flavor do a q and a, or a simple community session would be awesome. I know many flavors plan things outside of UOS, which is wonderful -- whatever works for them. I do see value in sharing a small snippet of what's going on with the rest of us though
<knome> when is UOS?
<elfy> knome does not speak for me there - if he thinks it's a useful thing to do - he can run it
<balloons> at the very least I'm hoping there will be interest in demoing things.. I know new stuff is landing / changing in all the flavors and it would be neat to see some of it
<knome> elfy, i said realistic...
<knome> elfy, i didn't say useful
<balloons> elfy, :-). Only you can speak for you
<elfy> and I do, often :p
<balloons> what of the demoing idea?
<balloons> knome, UOS is May 5th
<knome> right...
<knome> i'm pretty sure we don't have any new things to demo at that point (yet)
<elfy> balloons: you about tonight at ~ 2100UTC ?
<knome> also, i'm so not going to be attending...
<knome> we fly to berlin that day
<elfy> balloons: there is a Xubuntu meeting tonight, pop by and broach the subject perhaps
<knome> and i will be having intentionally bad online presence for a week..
<elfy> might be nice to have a Canonical type person wander in and say hi
<elfy> just a thought
<knome> yeah
<knome> generally lurkers are welcome.
<balloons> knome, new things can be old things to you, heh.. still likely new to me. I don't know about any of the changes in vivid for xubuntu really
<elfy> for sure they are - I wish they said something sometimes though :)
<balloons> but other things can be demoed ofc..
<knome> well i don't think vivid has many fresh things either...
<knome> but point taken
<balloons> elfy, great I will do that, ty. in ubuntu-meeting or ?
<knome> balloons, #xubuntu-devel
<balloons> ahh, figured as much
 * elfy needs to make some pre-meeting notes of nasty bugs still kicking about 
 * knome adds an agenda item
<elfy> knome: good idea :)_
<knome> done
<balloons> i'm idling, please feel free to ping my nick to pull me away from whatever I'm doing at 2100 :-)
<knome> heh
<elfy> cue a bunch of pings ...
<balloons> :-)
<fabiomassimo> ciao
<davmor2> balloons: ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ......I mean it must be 2100 somewhere in the world :D
<wxl> balloons: you rang?
<balloons> davmor2, rofl
<balloons> wxl, howdy.. I was wanting to talk to you about UOS. From a lubuntu perspective . .
<wxl> 1s balloons
<elfy> hi wxl
<wxl> ok go for it balloons
<elopio> vila: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#Going_through_MOTU
<balloons> wxl, ok so I was wondering what lubuntu might be up to for UOS. I'd like to see if there is interest in having a session on the community track. If not a planning session for next cycle, perhaps a Q and A where you discuss what's been happening / will happen inside lubuntu.
<balloons> wxl, alternatively there is a 'show and tell' track, which is for demos. I think showing off the qt version of lxde would be well recieved
<wxl> balloons: yeah as lxqt approaches, it would be valuable. maybe a show off session
<wxl> :)
<wxl> a planning session would be good too if i can organize all the cats together
<balloons> something you might be interested in doing? UOS is May 5th - May 7th
<wxl> lemme check the calendar but off hand yes
<balloons> I planned to send a mail along to lubuntu-devel, but I can send it elsewhere or make a pitch at a meeting, etc :-)
<wxl> lubuntu-admins would be best i think
<balloons> wxl, ack. I'll send it along now
<balloons> thanks, and I hope those dates / times work for you :-)
<wxl> balloons: it's a launchpad list so send it and i'll approve
<wxl> …unless you want to join the team ;)
<wxl> balloons: hah i already have it in the calendar so good to go on my end
<wxl> only thing that stinks is it's
<wxl> during work for me
<wxl> maybe this time i'll go to the coffee shop and use their wifi
<balloons> wait, elfy, is the xubuntu meeting tonight or tomorrow? wiki says april 15th at 2100
<elfy> balloons: that all went a bit wobbly - it is definitely tonight :)
<elfy> oh
<elfy> hang on
<elfy> no idea now lol
<elfy> I think I'm wrong
<elfy> balloons: ^^
<balloons> I assume as much :p
<elfy> and knome didn't notice either :)
<elfy> balloons: at one point it was on Wednesday and Thursday lol
<knome> hah
<knome> it's tomorrow :P
<knome> no, i didn't notice because today has been a lousy day..
<elfy> tell me about it
<elfy> I was expecting to try and remember passwords on a clean install :p
<knome> hah
<elopio> ping veebers: so this is the right way to launch things? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/fix_base_class/+merge/256243
<veebers> elopio: yeah, that's the one
<elopio> I got it all wrong.
<elopio> veebers: thanks for the investigation in here. I'll be correcting all the ones I messed up.
<veebers> elopio: yeah it's not the most obvious thing, and as stated in the investigation results, it needs to be clearer, the docs need improved and autopilot needs to be smarter about it
<elopio> veebers: I agree. But now that you mentioned it, it makes more sense to make the base class the same as the base of the inheritance hierarchy.
<elopio> I just thought for some reason that launch_app was going to try to match the class I passed. I didn't notice that it goes to the registry, as with any select single.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-15
<elopio> jfunk: when do you want to meet today to catch up with what we are doing here?
<jfunk> can do right after the refinement meeting
<jfunk> in 40
<jfunk> elopio: ^
<elopio> jfunk: I will be in the training.
<jfunk> elopio: ok, put something on my cal
<jfunk> can do it tmw too
<artmello> hey, we are facing some issues with AP tests for gallery-app. We are proposing an MR to sort that out but we would like someone from qa to review it first
<artmello> since a couple of them seem to be unreliable after all
<artmello> ping ubuntu-qa
<fgimenez> artmello, you can add canonical-platform-qa as reviewer
<artmello> fgimenez: ok, thx
<elopio> fgimenez: can you take care of the review as one of the vanguard task? Or will it take more time than that?
<fgimenez> elopio, yes, i'm setting up the branch for testing, i'll ping the vanguard if i don't finish with it before my eod
<elopio> cool, thanks.
<balloons> elopio, I'd like to talk about documenting the various autopilot helpers for system services on touch. Things like location, online services, accounts,  etc. I know there has been a good amount of work on making these less painful.
<elopio> balloons: right, we need to talk. There are not many yet, but there will be.
<elopio> balloons: can you schedule a meeting next week?
<balloons> elopio, sure. I'll invite you and feel free to pass it along to whomever else
<elopio> ok
<elopio> veebers: did you check if the test was skipped?
<elopio> I think dobey mentioned about a testtools bug that would run the tests even if the class had the skip annotation.
<veebers> elopio: I tested with a dummy test locally to make sure decorating the class worked (it did for me).
<veebers> I'm pretty confident that it skips the test when I run it, I'll double check though
<elopio> veebers: ok. I prefer your version.
<elopio> I told brendand to raise the exception, and he didn't fully agree with that.
<brendand> elopio, :)
<elopio> brendand: please review veebers' branch tomorrow, to see if you like it too.
<elopio> veebers: 8+    """Return if the sim in the provided slot number is locked.
<elopio> I think that should be: Return True if...
<veebers> Right, I raise an exception because the method returns bool if the passed sim is locked or not, if the sim is not there that is an exception to the 'locked' or 'unlocked' states
<veebers> elopio: good catch, will fix
<veebers> elopio: to recap, you mentioned in the standup that you spoke w/ federico re: what was required for the 'click not visible dash item'? Specifically there is more to add to the link MP.
<elopio> veebers: yes, I already updated the mp
<elopio> and left a comment about updating it to use grid units.
<veebers> elopio: ah cool thanks
<veebers> elopio: does it need the method 'swipe_to_top' added?
<veebers> or am I being dumb and it's already there
<elopio> veebers: it's not already there, but it's not related to the non-visible item
<elopio> so I would prefer it to come as part of the MPs that the unity team will do.
<elopio> veebers: that swipe to top is for the uninstall test.
<veebers> elopio: so that means that we can't remove GenericScopeView from the sanity suite as it still has functionality that we require that's not upstream?
<elopio> veebers: that's right.
<elopio> or if you prefer, I can make a quick MP for only swipe_to_top.
<veebers> elopio, brendand: ^^ so in a nutshell we can't remove the odd inheritence because we're not putting everything upstream
<veebers> elopio: I see that we also have 'click_scope_item' in GenericScopeView too :-)
<brendand> elopio, veebers - hmmm did we forget a helper??
<veebers> brendand: I'm hoping to clarify. To get rid of the inheritance we have for the ClickScope, everything in dash.GenericScopeView needs to be upstream. Currently we don't have an MP that includes it all (or a collection of MPs that do that)
<brendand> veebers, do we know what's missing? is it just one function?
<veebers> There are 3 methods we've touched. open_preview is sorted (thanks to elopio) click_scope_item and swipe_to_top remain. elopio has suggested to make MPs for one of those 2, perhaps another for the last
<veebers> brendand: ultimately the MP for 'remove the inheritence from sanity suite' is pretty straight forward, assuming the push upstream happens
<brendand> veebers, something that's playing on my mind now, is that i've just noticed that the method 'go_to_store' is not in the GenericScopeView in ubuntu_sanity_tests, which means it already is upstream
<brendand> veebers, so maybe these issues had nothing to do with inheritance at all? or am i missing something?
<veebers> brendand: the inheritance issue we see is due to unityclickscope.ClickScope inheriting from (upstream) ClickScope and (sanity suite) GenericScopeView. If we update the upstream GenericScopeView then there is no need for our ones and the multi-inheritance goes away
<brendand> veebers, ah so it's only multiple inheritance that causes a problem. i missed that detail
<veebers> ah right, yeah :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-16
<lenovoBob> Hi all. I am trying to add my hardware info to this page, but I don't see an edit option. I am logged into the page. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<lenovoBob> hello? anyone not afk?
<nerochiaro> elopio: hi, do you know who would be the best person to ask questions to about autopilot ?
<brendand> nerochiaro, please ping ubuntu-qa for help
<brendand> nerochiaro, in the meantime, what question did you have?
<nerochiaro> brendand: ubuntu-qa: just wanted to know if there was a way in AP to get a list of elements in the correct order. select_many does not guarantee order, but i need to test the order of items in a list
<fgimenez> nerochiaro, can you select_single the list and check the elements from there?
<nerochiaro> fgimenez: what do you mean "check the elements from there" ? how do i access them in order ?
<fgimenez> nerochiaro, the list node returned by select_single should have an attribute representing the items, have you got an example of this?
<brendand> nerochiaro, have you looked at the listview helpers from ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<nerochiaro> brendand: no, that's a good tip. are they documented somewhere or should i look into the source ?
<brendand> nerochiaro, they are documented. let me see
<brendand> nerochiaro, http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot-sdk-helpers.html, doesn't look very complete though
<nerochiaro> brendand: right. does not have anything that can help me in the listview helper it seems
<brendand> nerochiaro, no it seems not
<brendand> nerochiaro, heh - look at this:
<brendand>     def _get_first_item(self):
<brendand>         """Returns the first item from the ListView."""
<brendand>         items = self.get_children_by_type('QQuickItem')[0].get_children()
<brendand>         items = sorted(items, key=lambda item: item.globalRect.y)
<brendand>         return items[0]
<brendand> nerochiaro, sorting the items by the y co-ordinate. clever :P
<nerochiaro> brendand: wow, that's clever. where does it come from ?
<brendand> nerochiaro, from the QQuickListView CPO. But it's a private method
<nerochiaro> brendand: well then, i am stealing it
<brendand> nerochiaro, there's no helper function to return all items sorted
<brendand> nerochiaro, and also you probably want to get_children_by_type as it does, rather than using select_many
<nerochiaro> brendand: why ?
<brendand> nerochiaro, well it reads better for one
<nerochiaro> brendand: right
<brendand> nerochiaro, although if you're doing the select_many from the listview itself it won't matter
<brendand> nerochiaro, if you're doing from a higher level then there's the (unlikely) possibility it could get items which aren't part of the list view you care about
<nerochiaro> brendand: got it. thanks
<nerochiaro> brendand: out of curiosity, what's the "CPO" you mentioned before ?
<brendand> nerochiaro, custom proxy object
<brendand> nerochiaro, basically autopilot wraps things in a 'proxy object'
<brendand> nerochiaro, things that it introspects
<brendand> nerochiaro, and the custom indicates that you override the default one to add some useful functions
<nerochiaro> brendand: understood. and the code works great too. great help, thank you
<dobey> elopio: no, it's not a bug exactly. the test doesn't get run, but the setUp and tearDown do, which is a bit annoying for the autopilot tests as it means the app gets spawned/killed still
<brendand_> dobey, that's the one that should be fixed in upstream testtools
<elopio> dobey: ah, it was that, right.
<elopio> in the end veebers went with self.skipTest in the setup, so we are good.
<elopio> brendand_: the dash breaks, as in the functionality of the dash?
<brendand_> elopio, well it doesn't start i don't think
<elopio> or the tests helpers for the dash stop working as expected?
<brendand_> elopio, current symptoms are - the area where the dash should be is blank , and the test cannot find the MainView
<elopio> brendand_: and what happens if you start unity manually?
<brendand_> elopio, i'm installing the uitk staging ppa to see if it's a problem there
<brendand_> elopio, same thing
<dobey> brendand_: i don't think it's a testtools problem. it's just how python and unit tests in python, work
<elopio> brendand_: we didn't touch production code at all. It would be good if you tell zoltan about it so they fix it.
<brendand_> dobey, unless something has changed, in fact the bug doesn't happen when run using unittest's test runner
<brendand_> dobey, so it is a test tools problem. unless we're talking about a new issue that has the same symptoms as the one i looked at yonks ago
<brendand_> elopio, well i need to prove it happens without using our code, which i'm doing right now
<brendand_> elopio, it could also be to do with an interaction between the unreleased version of unity8 and the uitk staging code
<brendand_> elopio, since i installed both to get the upstreamed helpers
<dobey> brendand_: i'm not sure what you're talking about exactly, but i don't see how a decorator would be evaluated differently in standard python unittest. decorators are evaluated by the interpreter when the method they decorate is run
<elopio> brendand_: right, that's possible.
<brendand_> dobey, maybe i missed a bit of context then and it's not actually the same issue
<brendand_> dobey, is there a bug?
<dobey> brendand_: i haven't filed any bug for this
<dobey> afaik, unittest does the same thing; it calls setUp(), calls the test_foo() method, then calls tearDown()
<brendand_> dobey, https://github.com/testing-cabal/testtools/issues/86
<fgimenez> brendand_, elopio i'm seeing the same blank scope as well since yesterday, i thought it had to do with my setup
<brendand_> fgimenez, did you have those packages installed?
<dobey> brendand_: oh ok. *shrug*
<fgimenez> brendand_, yes
<brendand_> dobey, is that the same issue?
<dobey> brendand_: https://github.com/testing-cabal/testtools/pull/103 says it was fixed in september
<fgimenez> brendand_, it breaks the dash completely, after a reboot the scope is still blank
<brendand_> dobey, yeah - but only upstream
<dobey> brendand_: try ppa:dobey/testtools and see if it fixes it for you?
<dobey> brendand_: if so, then yet another good reason to get the new testtools into the distro :)
<brendand_> elopio, good news, it's not our code
<brendand_> elopio, bad news is uitk staging is busted
<brendand_> elopio, well - bad news for the sdk team :P
<brendand_> elopio, for https://trello.com/c/Ky65SZNk/142-epic-04-spike-add-the-right-proxy-extension-bases-to-cpos, do you know which suites are affected?
<brendand_> elopio, you mentioned address_book
<elopio> address book, system settings, webbrowser.
<elopio> I think that's it.
<brendand_> elopio, at least of the ones sanity touches, right?
<brendand_> elopio, do you have an MP that shows what kind of change needs to be done?
<brendand_> elopio, that would be super handy
<wxl> elfy: does xubuntu core use the standard iso?
<elfy> the standard mini.iso
<wxl> oh
<wxl> elfy: have you seen that someone is suggesting bug 1259525 is back in today's daily?
<ubot5> bug 1259525 in Xubuntu Default Settings "Lubuntu & Xubuntu & Ubuntu Kylin lightdm session fails to start. user-session is not set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259525
<elfy> xubuntu core is one of those you can install from the list, like ubuntu desktop
<elfy> no, not seen that - just got in from work
<wxl> btw thx for catching that bug with nto booting in vm. we finally crushed it.
<wxl> not a lot of testing's been done, so it's hard to invalidate it based on the qa tracker alone
<elfy> once I'm a bit more chilled I'll boot our image
<wxl> is something wrong with jenkins? i just noticed all the results are way old https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/Lubuntu/
<wxl> hehehe
<elfy> been saying that since December, given up now
<elopio> brendand_: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/fix_base_class/+merge/256243
<elopio> brendand_: is there a bug reported for that?
<brendand_> elopio, for what?
<elfy> wxl: looking like I can ack that bug rebirth
<elfy> wxl and I can and as a plus in kvm http://i.imgur.com/F2UKnm5.png
<wxl> elfy: bummer. i was hoping you were going to tell me it was bs. :( wonder if it's the same root cause.
<elfy> I think that behind it for us I'm seeing the xfce background, which is wrong
<elfy> yep
<elfy> cyphermox: have you caught any of this with wxl and that wicked elfy guy?
<elfy> eg images all fubar for us again?
<cyphermox> define fubar?
<cyphermox> missing characters in vms?
<elfy> http://i.imgur.com/F2UKnm5.png
<cyphermox> yeah, I was just looking at that
<cyphermox> my understanding was that this was a qemu graphics issue
<elfy> that and in vbox, we appear to be seeing xfce behind the dialogue - http://i.imgur.com/guVSpEH.png
<elfy> that may be part of the case, but we also get dumped to a login box
<cyphermox> the background isn't the right one or do you mean the icons?
<elfy> shouldn't be xfce
<cyphermox> the icons I saw a bug report and patch from ochosi, but it doesn't fix the issue here
<cyphermox> ah, okay?
<cyphermox> tbh, that's likely more of the same reason why the icons show up
<elfy> yea - not sure this is *that* issue - Xubuntu is happy to ignore that till 15.10 afaik
<elfy> mmm
<cyphermox> something isn't completely setting the settings properly for your session
<elfy> yea
<elfy> but - it was yesterday
<cyphermox> but I could maybe take another look at the backgroud
<cyphermox> elfy: want to take a look whether that wallpaper comes from one of the files listed here? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/bin/ubiquity-dm#L369
<cyphermox> that would help :)
<elfy> I'll see what I can find
<elfy> cyphermox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10833874/ none of those appear to be in yesterday's image for a start
<cyphermox> yey...
<cyphermox> well, that would explain it I guess. We'll just need to figure out why and which one to use instead if it's on purpose
<elfy> can't even login - username xubuntu with no password
<cyphermox> ugh
<cyphermox> alright, downloading the iso
<cyphermox> amd64 or i386 that you're testing right now?
<elfy> 64bit here
<cyphermox> I'm trying to avoid downloading too much, network is abysmal here
<elfy> :)
<elfy> cyphermox: ok, so in yesterday's working one xubuntu-wallpaper is a link to xubuntu-vivid
<elfy> I thought it would, just needed to check
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> I can add that as a wallpaper option
<cyphermox> or if you want, file a merge proposal, I'll do an ubiquity upload soonish
<elfy> I think that knome was doing something with the slideshow last night - reverting something
<elfy> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/revision/677
<elfy> reverted something there afaik
<elfy> as far as MP, I'm not at all sure what we need to do here, what's wrong etc
<elfy> it's also affected Lubuntu - hence wxl's involvement
<ianorlin> elfy is that using qxl on qemu?
<elfy> I have never used qxl
<elfy> is that a freudian slip :D
<ianorlin> no
<ianorlin> ah cause that sort of looks like bug 1261916
<ubot5> bug 1261916 in xserver-xorg-video-qxl (Ubuntu) "Missing letters in spice client session with KVM guest" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261916
<wxl> elfy: ianorlin: just waiting on the desktop images to rebuild. ~30min or less it seems
<wxl> (for lubuntu)
<elfy> wxl: I'm using 'todays'
<elfy> just so you know
<wxl> elfy: yeah i think xubuntu is in crontab a lot earlier than lubuntu :)
<wxl> brb going to fix a printer issue for someone :/
<elfy> yep
<elfy> ianorlin: as far as 'kvm' goes I just install it and the manager then use it - then hate it for owning images with root
<elfy> actually only do it so I can tell infinity and cyphermox it's not *just* a vbox issue ;)
<wxl> ok builds are done
<wxl> just waiting for them to show up on the tracker
<wxl> er rather get uploaded to cdimage
<Captonjamason> hello
<cyphermox> wxl: elfy: that's not to fix a wallpaper issue is it?
<Captonjamason> i found a bug in ubuntu 14.04
<wxl> !bugs | Captonjamason
<ubot5> Captonjamason: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> thanks
<wxl> thank YOU Captonjamason
<wxl> if you need help with the process, let me know
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> its kinda wierd
<wxl> cyphermox: i have no clue. i'm still waiting on our ISOs today to show up on the tracker.
<wxl> cyphermox: (well, to show up on cdimage. supposedly the builds were successful)
<Captonjamason> my bug isnt any sort of package
<wxl> Captonjamason: explain, please
<Captonjamason> some of the letters i type in dont show up even though they still go through on chat, skype etc.
<cyphermox> wxl: oh my, the current image really is quite broken
<Saviq> elopio, hey, could we have someone from your side review https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/shellRotation/+merge/256493 please?
<wxl> this is in what flavor and version, Captonjamason ?
<wxl> cyphermox: i assume you're referring to xubuntu?
<Captonjamason> normal ubuntu, 14.04
<cyphermox> wxl: yep
<wxl> Captonjamason: has it always been that way or did it just happen recently?
<cyphermox> wxl: it's like the live system didn't get setup properly
<Captonjamason> it just happend recently
<Captonjamason> im trying to get a screen shot
<wxl> cyphermox: elfy: could it be related to the recent changes to the seed to add xserver-xorg-*-all as recommends?
<wxl> Captonjamason: and does it happen in every single application, the terminal included?
<Captonjamason> excluding terminal
<cyphermox> wxl: do you use gdm?
<wxl> cyphermox: no, we use lightdm like everyone else.
<cyphermox> ok
<wxl> Captonjamason: can you list all of the apps you know it fails on?
<Captonjamason> skype, web browsers, file manager, ubuntu store, blender, code::blocks, ubuntu sdk, and sometimes when i search spotify
<wxl> only sometimes when you search spotify, Captonjamason ?
<Captonjamason> no
<Captonjamason> all of those listed above
<Captonjamason> and spotify sometimes
<wxl> but never, ever the terminal?
<Captonjamason> correct
<wxl> fascinating
<Captonjamason> its basicly in every app i type in
<wxl> Captonjamason: you have ibus running, correct?
<Captonjamason> pretty sure i do
<Captonjamason> yep
<Captonjamason> i do
<Captonjamason> im trying to get a screen shot
<wxl> try killing it and/or replacing it with a different input manager (e.g. scim) and see what happens
<wxl> i've had problems like that with ibus before
<wxl> and they're super inconsistent
<Captonjamason> well
<Captonjamason> sometimes when i reboot its fine
<Captonjamason> but other times it does this "bug"
<Captonjamason> its insane
<wxl> i still bet it's ibus
<Captonjamason> i probably is
<Captonjamason> *it
<wxl> here's some potentially related bugs:
<wxl> bug 1421483
<ubot5> bug 1421483 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "All keyboard input fails: "IBUS-WARNING **: Events queue growing too big"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421483
<Captonjamason> wait
<wxl> bug 1415678
<ubot5> bug 1415678 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Keyboard input problems in various applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415678
<Captonjamason> my keyboard input doesnt fail
<wxl> bug 1412544
<ubot5> bug 1412544 in ibus (Ubuntu) "After using some keyboard keys cursor disappears in some apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1412544
<Captonjamason> it still types fine
<wxl> i get that :)
<Captonjamason> it still types fine
<wxl> where the heck are my ISOs, cyphermox ? :(
<Captonjamason> the letters just pop of the screen
<cyphermox> just a moment
<Captonjamason> and then sometimes come back
<cyphermox> wxl: well, no logs for it yet
<wxl> cyphermox: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/lubuntu ?
<wxl> 40-some-odd-minutes ago
<wxl> unless it's waiting on that ppc build
<Captonjamason> vived coming out soon?
<Captonjamason> *vivid
<wxl> Captonjamason: yeah next week!
<cyphermox> ah, you built lubuntu?
<Captonjamason> hack yeah
<wxl> cyphermox: well crontab did XD
<Captonjamason> can wait to upgarde
<Captonjamason> *grade
<wxl> heheh
<cyphermox> wxl: 30 minutes ago?
<cyphermox> well, 1 hour ago really
<wxl> cyphermox: they finished building 50 minutes ago!
<Captonjamason> its impossible for me to type when the letters go away :\
<wxl> (except for ppc)
<wxl> Captonjamason: did you try killing ibus or setting keyboard input method to none?
<Captonjamason> tried
<Captonjamason> still didnt do anything
<cyphermox> wxl: well, ppc looks wedged, if I'm to believe previous build times
<wxl> Captonjamason: a screenshot will helped
<Captonjamason> on it
<cyphermox> wxl: lets move this to #-release
<wxl> cyphermox: ko
<Captonjamason> this is a test to show that letter dissaper on my screen
<Captonjamason> http://i.imgur.com/JZVoGbw.png
<Captonjamason> thats what it looks like on my screen
<Captonjamason> i cant even type
<wxl> Captonjamason: running low on memory perhaps?
<Captonjamason> 4 gb
<Captonjamason> 3 gb free
<wxl> baffling
<Captonjamason> i dont think im running low
<Captonjamason> its insane
<wxl> Captonjamason: i don't offhand know the solution to your problem :( have you asked in #ubuntu?
<Captonjamason> nah
<wxl> Captonjamason: i'd start there
<Captonjamason> this is my first time joining one of the ubuntu chats
<Captonjamason> i figured coming here
<wxl> thgat's the official support channel
<Captonjamason> ill give it a try
<Captonjamason> but its just insane
<wxl> Captonjamason: you can also try running ubuntu-bug and it will try to help you find potential packages to file against. you probably could file against ubuntu-meta.
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> and
<Captonjamason> what would it take for me to join the QAteam
<wxl> should be right at the top of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam Captonjamason
<wxl> basically: join the mailing list, hang out here, join the launchpad group, and get to doing what you want to do
<wxl> if you have questions, pop in here or send something to the list
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> i have yet to join mailing list
<wxl> what in particular are you interested in helping with?
<Captonjamason> either tester or dev
<Captonjamason> i havent had much time to tinker with barebones linux
<wxl> yeah well that's not necessary
<Captonjamason> so i might not be the best for dev
<Captonjamason> really
<wxl> no, unless you want to do kernel development
<Captonjamason> uhhhh
<Captonjamason> no
<wxl> some of the dev work needed doesn't even necessarily require code
<Captonjamason> alright
<Captonjamason> im in
<wxl> like the other day we made a change to one of our seeds so the images would get all their packages pulled in
<wxl> what i would suggest is this:
<wxl> 1. do some formal testing
<wxl> 2. report some bugs while testing
<wxl> 3. try to figure out how to validate and fix those bugs
<wxl> 4. fix them
<wxl> alternately you could search for bugs in packages you're really familiar with
<Captonjamason> ok
<wxl> you'll need to ask lots of questions along the way
<wxl> don't hesitate to ask
<Captonjamason> i knew that i would need to ask alot of questions
<Captonjamason> i do have 1 question
<Captonjamason> to run dev builds and normal builds would i be able to run in virtualbox or do i need to dual boot or have to use  a new computer all together?
<wxl> Captonjamason: there are times where bare metal testing is useful, but most testing is done in vm
<Captonjamason> figured as much
<Captonjamason> i have a old computer i can use for  bare metal testing
<Captonjamason> hey
<wxl> Captonjamason: yes?
<Captonjamason> question
<wxl> !ask | Captonjamason ☺
<ubot5> Captonjamason ☺: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Captonjamason> sorry
<wxl> np
<Captonjamason> bet it happens alot on here
<wxl> more so on the support channels but no prob
<Captonjamason> anyways for setting up the vm, do i need to set the os type to ubuntu 32bit (i decided to use 32 for testing) or to other 32bit linux
<wxl> really doesn't matter too much but the ubuntu would suffice
<Captonjamason> figured as much
<wxl> btw if you have 64 bit hardware you should be able to test either image
<Captonjamason> i know
<Captonjamason> i have 64 bit ubuntu on 64 hardware
<Captonjamason> im gonna do both 32 and 64 for testing
<Captonjamason> just wanted to start with 32
<wxl> lunch calls, ta
<Captonjamason> now lunch sounds good
<Captonjamason> well im off to test
<Captonjamason> wow
<Captonjamason> vivid isnt too bad
<Captonjamason> well in ways of buggyness
<balloons> elopio, what's up with https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/webapps-core/x-test/+merge/249580?
<Captonjamason> hmm
<balloons> Captonjamason, glad you think so..
 * balloons wonders how long till Captonjamason manages to break something
<Captonjamason> im deeply offended
<Captonjamason> i just took a look at it
<Captonjamason> that was it
<Captonjamason> im working on trying to fix a bug
<balloons> Captonjamason, I meant "break" in a good way, my apologies.
<Captonjamason> lol
<Captonjamason> anything i need to work on except bug tracking
<cyphermox> elfy: so the wallpaper issue will be fixed in the next image
<Captonjamason> well i guess i found a bug on vivid build'
<Captonjamason> was live cd working yet?
<Captonjamason> hello?
<elopio> balloons: that's in the web team's hands now. I don't understand why it has not merged.
<balloons> elopio, ack, I'll ask alex
<elopio> balloons: thanks.
<elopio> Saviq: I'll add it to the TODO.
<Saviq> elopio, thanks!
<Captonjamason> umm balloons, was live cd working in the newest vived update
<Captonjamason> *vivid
<Captonjamason> balloons: was live cd working in the newest vivid update
<Captonjamason> or is that a question for someone else
<balloons> Captonjamason, I don't have today's image so I'm not sure
<balloons> I've not synced yet
<Captonjamason> alright
<Captonjamason> when i clicked live cd it took me to a login page???
<Captonjamason> what would i login with
<Captonjamason> well lunch calls
<balloons> Captonjamason, that means the desktop is failing for some reason
<balloons> if you try and login my guess is it will attempt to spawn a new session, fail, and return you to the login screen
<Captonjamason> hmmmm
<Captonjamason> thats what it did
<wxl> did you check the md5 Captonjamason ?
<Captonjamason> yea
<wxl> then perhaps the issue that elfy brought to my attention is affecting more than xubuntu (and maybe lubuntu)
<Captonjamason> well thats nice
<Captonjamason> what was the issue
<wxl> a little error in an uplaod, Captonjamason
<wxl> one little out of place '\'
<wxl> always the stupid stuff :)
<wxl> fix is uploaded, just waiting on everything to sync up
<Captonjamason> cool
<wxl> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/user-setup/ubuntu/revision/287 fwiw
<wxl> give it a bit and then we'll need to rebuild everything
<wxl> balloons: you may want to be kept aware of the above ↑
<Captonjamason> question
<Captonjamason> i need to get bazaar?
<wxl> if you're going to do development, you'll certainly want bazaar
<Captonjamason> can i get a link for bazaar
<Captonjamason> i dont have it
<wxl> even if you don't, it's good sometimes when bug hunting because then you can grab the code and recusively grep it for some important string
<balloons> wxl, ahh yes, that would be it
<wxl> elfy: fyi that bug affects everyone; see above
<Captonjamason> crap
<Captonjamason> i have a assighnment
<Captonjamason> i cant type
<wxl> this should help with bazaar Captonjamason https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr?action=show&redirect=Bazaar
<Captonjamason> thanks
<wxl> np
<Captonjamason> i will work on that in a bit
<Captonjamason> i need to finish this
<Captonjamason> dangit
<Captonjamason> wxl, terminal wont let me install bzr, it says theres another program using admin accses, i have no other programs running except for spotify and firefox
<Captonjamason> i cant type
<wxl> Captonjamason: you sure synaptic or anything isn't running?
<Captonjamason> pretty sure
<Captonjamason> lemme try it again
<Captonjamason> this is what it ga ve me
<Captonjamason> jamason@JAMASON-X551MA:~$ sudo apt-get install bzr [sudo] password for jamason:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wxl> if you're SURE that no other package manager of any kind is running, then you can just rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock and carry on
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> and yes i dont have any other package managers running
<Captonjamason> i dont use synaptic
<wxl> well if you had a separate dpkg process running
<wxl> or aptitude
<Captonjamason> nope
<wxl> or any other apt-get process
<wxl> etc
<wxl> if not, the lock gets stuck sometimes
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> i used that command and got it working
<wxl> Captonjamason: you could also `sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock` if you want to see what command is complaining about it
<Captonjamason> well
<Captonjamason> its kinda too late
<Captonjamason> gimme a sec
<Captonjamason> reboot
<wxl> yep
<wxl> just saying in the future
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> back
<Captonjamason> and i dont have the letter glitch wxl
<Captonjamason> and im on utopic now
<Captonjamason> could i get that link for bzr back wxl
<wxl> this should help with bazaar Captonjamason https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr?action=show&redirect=Bazaar
<Captonjamason> thanks
<Captonjamason> hey wxl, when i run ssh-keygen -t rsa -C "Your Name <your-email-address@wherever.com>" as a command it says " To many varibles"
<Captonjamason> i changed the name and email to mine
<wxl> Captonjamason: you can just do `ssh-keygen -t rsa` and it will ask you for a commend if you like
<Captonjamason> thanks
<Captonjamason> is that page outdated maby
<Captonjamason> it didnt ask me
<wxl> Captonjamason: it doesn't matter too much
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> done
<Captonjamason> what do i do now
<Captonjamason> do i need to do something after putting in my ssh key?
<Captonjamason> hello?
<elfy> what?
<Captonjamason> wxl was helping me out with setting up bazzar
<wxl> sorry Captonjamason too many things going on
<Captonjamason> np
<wxl> did you upload your key to launchpad?
<Captonjamason> i compleatly understand
<Captonjamason> yes
<wxl> then try grabbing something
<Captonjamason> how?
<wxl> here's an example: bzr branch lp:lubuntu-default-settings
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> done
<Captonjamason> did that do something
<Captonjamason> im more familiar with svn then git or bazaar
<wxl> cd to lubuntu-default-settings
<wxl> they're very similar
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> woah
<Captonjamason> thats pretty cool for one command
<Captonjamason> one thing though, when i ran that it said i had to give my launchpad id or something like that
<wxl> oh yeah
<wxl> hm maybe that site is not the best
<wxl> try doing bzr launchpad-login
<Captonjamason> k
<Captonjamason> No Launchpad user ID configured...
<Captonjamason> why terminal
<wxl> why not? :)
<Captonjamason> it no work
<wxl> try `bzr launchpad-login id` where id is your launchpad id
<Captonjamason> where can i find my launchpad id
<wxl> on your launchpad page
<wxl> where you uploaded your ssh key
<Captonjamason> thanks
<Captonjamason> i know i probably seem like a noob
<Captonjamason> sorry about that
<Captonjamason> hey wxl
<Captonjamason> bzr: ERROR: The user name https://launchpad.net/~minecraftdude2471 is not registered on Launchpad.
<Captonjamason> thats what it gave me
<wxl> get rid of the rest of the url and use only your id Captonjamason
<Captonjamason> k
<Captonjamason> it worked
<Captonjamason> so how can i get the daily builds
<wxl> you mean the isos or what?
<Captonjamason> isos
<wxl> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Captonjamason> thanks
<Captonjamason> what is Mythbuntu
<wxl> !mythbuntu | Captonjamason
<ubot5> Captonjamason: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<Captonjamason> thats kinda cool
<Captonjamason> !ubuntustudio
<ubot5> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<wxl> !lubuntu | captonjamason: i spend most of my time working with
<ubot5> captonjamason: i spend most of my time working with: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<elfy> Captonjamason: any real reason for pinging the bo?
<elfy> t even
<wxl> elfy: i think he just learned there are bot commands so was making use out of them
<knome> !bot > Captonjamason
<ubot5> Captonjamason, please see my private message
<wxl> Captonjamason: you can /msg ubot5 !whatever
<elfy> or stop trolling
<knome> these might have been a bit hidden until a while, but they are recently updated:
<knome> Captonjamason, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentSetup
<elfy> or stop trolling
<knome> and others are: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentToolsSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentToolsUsage
<knome> they are now linked to from the QATeam front page.
<wxl> thx knome
<knome> which reminds me i should work on the QATeam wiki more
<knome> balloons, ping
<elfy> biding time
<Captonjamason> why is the chat going all crazy now
<balloons> knome, pong
<elfy> hey balloons
<knome> balloons, want to have a wiki sprint?
<balloons> hey elfy knome :-)
<elfy> Captonjamason: troll alerts - imagine
<balloons> a wiki sprint.. interesting..
<knome> Captonjamason, it's just the crazy xubuntu folks stepping in
<balloons> what sort of format would it take? live editing or ?
<wxl> elfy: behave. he's new here and trying to figure his way around.
<knome> balloons, whatever we did before
<knome> balloons, i mean not a scheduled, i mean *right now* :)
<elfy> wxl: right
<elfy> Captonjamason: if you are, then all power to you, but please do not Enter as punctuation - we can all try at that ;)
<balloons> knome, ahh, I see :-)
<balloons> knome, no time like the present..
<knome> yep!
<knome> so... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/FAQ
<knome> and did you do work with the tracker pages?
<knome> i think you did
 * knome claps
 * balloons looks puzzled
<balloons> yes the tracker pages.. and the walkthroughs. I've looked at them and done some editing, but I can't commit to updating the videos
<knome> heh
<ianorlin> hmm I still have to hard power off desktop images on my laptop
<wxl> is that solely a lubuntu thing ianorlin ?
<ianorlin> haven't tried yet might try unity
<wxl> is it the installer or the installed system?
<ianorlin> installer post install
<ianorlin> it worked on my mom laptop live session yesterday
<ianorlin> this might be hardware specific
<wxl> so these are all bare metal tests?
<ianorlin> yes
<wxl> have you tried virtual at all?
<wxl> elfy: looks like your rebuilts got the new users-admin but the old ubiquity. i trust they don't work?
<ianorlin> wxl on kvm with qxl graphics it stops after I click to the restart now buttons and doesn't get past that which is different
<wxl> with which image ianorlin ?
<ianorlin> desktop amd64
<wxl> so ubuntu
<ianorlin> altenrates seemed to never have this problem
<wxl> er lubuntu i mean
<ianorlin> yep I haven't tried live session on bare metal for today's image
<wxl> today's image is borked
<wxl> waiting for the new ubiquity to get uplaoaded so i can schedule a rebuild
<wxl> we need 2.21.22 ianorlin
<ianorlin> wxl yet I actually got it to shut down from live session but pressing the enter on my numpad
<wxl> weird'
<ianorlin> I may end up trying manual install and seeing if I can shutdown with that enter there
<ianorlin> wxl ah it is working if I press power button from broken  live session it works not after install
<ianorlin> should this be a new bug?
<wxl> wasn't there a bug filed against something similar?
<ianorlin> yeah but they all seem fix released
<wxl> even the one that was reported yesterday on the tracker?
<wxl> i think i'
<wxl> m going to try the rebuild
<ianorlin> um it even happens on the ones that I have the casper for fix released
<wxl> gimme a sec and i'll check it out ianorlin
<wxl> argh i can't find the darn thing
<wxl> sometimes i really hate the iso tracker
<elfy> mmmm
<elfy> xubuntu core is rebuilding for some reason DalekSec
<DalekSec> Hrm.  Release Candidate therefore everything gets 'rebuilt'?  It more or less should be the same as with upgrades.
<wxl> yeah looks like we need a new bug ianorlin
<wxl> bug 1436715 and bug 966480 are the two i know of and supposedly casper fixed them both
<ubot5> bug 1436715 in casper (Ubuntu Vivid) "Vivid DVD fails to reboot or shutdown w/o hard reset" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436715
<ubot5> bug 966480 in plymouth (Ubuntu Precise) "The prompt asking for media removal is not shown at the end of the installation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966480
<ianorlin> wxl I have something that makes no sense if you mount the alternate installer image navigate to /boot/grub/efiX86_64 and it show grub files as music files
<ianorlin> that is very confusing
<wxl> whoa?! :)
<wxl> just cat them out to /dev/dsp and see what happens hehe
<Captonjamason> hey
<Captonjamason> hello
<ianorlin> hmm what to file the bug agianst?
<wxl> i'd probably call it ubiquity
<ianorlin> wxl but I do I report this as it is after I can get to a shell
<ianorlin> apport-collcet?
<wxl> ubuntu-bug it if you can
<Captonjamason> what about ubiquity
<ianorlin> at the restart now prompt?
<Captonjamason> oh a bug with ubiquity
<wxl> hm you can't get a vt on it?
<ianorlin> not once I hit restart now
<ianorlin> argh and the showing as music also happens after installing nautilus
<wxl> shoot
<wxl> looks like they're already building finals
<Captonjamason> is that bad wxl
<wxl> new daily rebuilds are almost up, but that may slow things down a bit
<ianorlin> the file command shows the images as executable
<wxl> Captonjamason: not exactly. home stretch for vivid, but i want to get rid of this last bug before we go final.
<ianorlin> wxl I may also want to test on this desktop to see if it is hardware dependent
<ianorlin> but it did in vm as well
<wxl> ianorlin: ok new rebuilds are up
<wxl> need to do a really quick smoke test
<elfy> cyphermox: ok, proper backdrop, reboots - still hangs on reboot in vbox
<ianorlin> I am trying on bare metal and on ssd on my laptop
<ianorlin> elfy do you have a bug for that?
<elfy> same as previous
<elfy> kvm works
<elfy> just sorting a stick for a hardware boot
<ianorlin> I have one in progress
<elfy> yep
<ianorlin> argh can't switch to a tty on this image
<Captonjamason> im back
<Captonjamason> hey wxl, pulseaudio is acting up
<wxl> i am certainly no big fan of pulse, but what's the issue, Captonjamason ?
<Captonjamason> 1 sec
<Captonjamason> i fixed it by doing nothing
<Captonjamason> it said dummy output instead of my speakers
<ianorlin> oh wow root is only users on this system
<Captonjamason> ?
<ianorlin> I couldn't even use my normal way of right clicking then launching lxterminal from the installer but I could launch firefox download a directory and then launch pcmanfm
<ianorlin> then I could launch only xterm
<Captonjamason> weird
<Captonjamason> i havent used xterm or uxterm at all, whats the diffrence between those 2 and terminal
<Captonjamason> and wxl, i dont like alsa a single bit, jack wont work, and i dont like pulse but i have to use it.
<wxl> jack works fine for me, but it's not a good solution for desktop users
<wxl> also if you use pulse you use alsa
<wxl> and that's one of the bigger gripes i have about pulse: it's just extra fluff with little value
<Captonjamason> same with me
<wxl> alsa works fine
<Captonjamason> i meant by alsa without like pulseaudio volume control
<Captonjamason> barebones alsa
<wxl> yep, alsamixer works good
<Captonjamason> its ok
<Captonjamason> when i wore my awsome headphones when using "BareBoneALSA" i had static
<wxl> probably had mic on or something of the sort
<Captonjamason> nah
<Captonjamason> those dont have mics
<Captonjamason> *mic
<Captonjamason> and worst part was i was working in ardour
<Captonjamason> so i needed to have almost perfect audio
<Captonjamason> so barebonesalsa didnt work all that great for me
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-17
<ianorlin> wxl bug 1434774 is annoying though
<ubot5> bug 1434774 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "right clicking on volume applet doesn't open alsamixer" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434774
<wxl> let's head over to #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<Captonjamason> friends wanna play minecraft with me
<Captonjamason> maybe in a bit
<elfy> balloons infinity cyphermox - just so you are aware, testing today's dailies for us and Ubuntu - the fail to reboot after the remove media prompt is back
<davmor2> infinity, cyphermox, jibel: there are huge issues on oem mode in latest dvd
<davmor2> I'm going to start filing bugs
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1445474 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1436715 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1445479 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1445481
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445474 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Audio permanently muted in installer setup pages in oem mode" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436715 in casper (Ubuntu Vivid) "Vivid DVD fails to reboot or shutdown w/o hard reset" [Critical,Fix released]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445479 in Ubuntu "Prepare For End User icon missing from oem desktop mode" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445481 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "My ap is missing from OEM desktop mode but was found no issues during the install" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> good morning.
<infinity> cyphermox: Did you see all of davmor2's bugs up there?
<davmor2> infinity: I need to run a non oem install but I don't want to blow away the broken wifi till cyphermox has logs :)
<jibel> pitti, running upgrade from utopic to vivid, I'll create other jobs once it passes
<pitti> jibel: yay, merci beaucoup !
<pitti> jibel: et comment on dit "yay" par français ? :-)
<jibel> pitti, Youpi!
<jibel> but it's a bit childish :)
<balloons> jibel, interesting to know! :-)
<cyphermox> infinity: I did
<davmor2> jibel: oem fails hard
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> ubuntu-system-settings has some flacky tests, which I'm trying to look at
<seb128> we use self.main_view.pointing_device.click_object() calls on listitems
<seb128> but sometime it seems that the tap doesn't work properly
<seb128> like onClicked: is not called for the item and the text/selection color in the UI is not changed
<seb128> is that a known issue/any hint on how to debug?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, yw!
<kenvandine> i'm wondering if missing that is causing other our general flakyness we've been experiencing lately
<cyphermox> davmor2: I do get sound in the installer...
<cyphermox> in qemu
<cyphermox> I can try hardware as well
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'm testing on hardware here
<davmor2> cyphermox: HP g62 normally it works
<cyphermox> ok, let me write this to a USB key and try again
<cyphermox> sounds like it might not be the installer though
<Captonjamason> hell
<Captonjamason> hello
<Captonjamason> can i get some help with LFS
<Captonjamason> or would i move to a offtopic
<fgimenez> elopio, didn't know about that flake8 bug, thanks :)
<cyphermox> davmor2: and you had a pointer in OEM install?
<cyphermox> AH! think I just noticed a pattern here
<elopio> fgimenez: it's new.
<davmor2> cyphermox: I have left the last run in the oem desktop incase you need logs and stuff for the bugs
<elopio> but I have opened many. Now I will try to stick with this one, reopening projects if they regress.
<cyphermox> davmor2: not sure what you mean there
<elopio> fgimenez: that qakit project's trunk is still under thomi's profile.
<elopio> not sure how to change that.
<elopio> fgimenez: oh cool, you took the address book :) Thanks.
<fgimenez> elopio, i feel in the flake8 mood this friday :)
<elopio> fgimenez: the hard part with this is to get all the reviews, like cat herding.
<elopio> fgimenez: when you are done with that, you can ask renatu in #ubuntu-touch for the review.
<davmor2> cyphermox: I have a cursor
<cyphermox> on real hardware?
<davmor2> cyphermox: yes
<cyphermox> I did not
<davmor2> I'm moving it around the screen now
<fgimenez> elopio, ok thx, about qakit, i see that in code -> configure code hosting it mentions thomi's branch
<davmor2> cyphermox: tis another breakage then
<cyphermox> also, reboot works in a live image, but fails in install-only
<cyphermox> that's the pattern
<elopio> fgimenez: yes, but if I move it, will I break your MP?
<davmor2> cyphermox: it's getting worse not better dude stop touching it :)
<cyphermox> also, I loathe systemd
<fgimenez> elopio, don't know, there are other mps too
<davmor2> cyphermox: no really did you every think it might hate you too?
<cyphermox> I'm starting to
<davmor2> cyphermox: hate it back it works for me
<cyphermox> I wish it a fiery death
<cyphermox> in the heat of a thousand suns
<davmor2> cyphermox: don't forget the and it's ashes drop into the blackhole of oblivion
<cyphermox> well, there wouldn't be any ashes.
<cyphermox> stars tend to destroy most atoms :)
<cyphermox> so, now on to the actual oem install
<cyphermox> davmor2: I have sound and I have the oem icon
<cyphermox> are you sure you were on 20150417?
<cyphermox> 20150416 would have been very broken
<elopio> oh crap, I missed the standup.
<davmor2> cyphermox: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/oem-mode.png
<cyphermox> what is this supposed to show?
<davmor2> cyphermox: lack of oem icon, the fact I'm in oem desktop mode and that my davmor2 wifi connection isn't shown
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, I don't know like this why it might have happened, things are looking fine here in a VM and I can't do an OEM install for now, for lack of hardware to do it on
<davmor2> cyphermox: yes so this is after the install
<cyphermox> right
<davmor2> cyphermox: this isn't live session
<cyphermox> but then what about the sound and reboot?
<cyphermox> tbh those would be my priority for now
<davmor2> cyphermox: reboot was an Issue still I had to hard power down the system
<cyphermox> can you make sure you're running on vivid-desktop 2015-04-17
<cyphermox> or let me know exactly which image you used
<cyphermox> I can reproduce the reboot issue, it looks like it's only happening if you don't choose a live session
<cyphermox> I need to dig in why, trying to convince systemd to log to a serial console right now
<davmor2> cyphermox: woooo okay that is weird
<davmor2> cyphermox: from the site 20e8bb0dac1df4506309bad377260d18 *vivid-desktop-amd64.iso on my server 8d57a7f4bb63531935f90b457b7f208d  iso/daily-live/current/vivid-desktop-amd64.iso  however it says there is nothing to update
<davmor2> cyphermox: let me delete this image and update again and see what is happening
<davmor2> cyphermox: okay now I got the right image so no idea what the hell went on with that
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'll see what I can confirm
<davmor2> elfy: check your md5sums it seems like zsync might of been playing up
<elfy> the xubuntu images are right
<cyphermox> rebooting again to try to convince plymouth and systemd to give me useful data.
<elopio> dobey: ping. I'm following your hacking file in pay-ui, failing to create the chroot.
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10839516/
<elopio> have you seen that?
<kenvandine> ubuntu-qa, please see seb128's question from 2 hours ago, he forgot to include the vanguard ping
<kenvandine> or i can repeat it if needed
<dobey> elopio: i have not seen that, no
<elopio> kenvandine: looking...
<kenvandine> elopio, thx
<elopio> kenvandine: do you have the trace of an error?
<kenvandine> not the one he had specifically
<kenvandine> but we've had lots of tests failing lately
<kenvandine> flaky
<kenvandine> and he did some debugging and managed to reproduce it locally on his n7
<kenvandine> which i've never been able to do on my mako
<elopio> I will look at the code to see if I find something obvious
<elopio> kenvandine: any progress with the QML tests?
<kenvandine> he made the header title change to "clicked" when it got onClicked in that test
<kenvandine> and when it failed, that had never been changed
<kenvandine> so it never got onClicked
<kenvandine> elopio, no...
<kenvandine> we need to get that on our backlog
<kenvandine> elopio, so seb128's debugging pointed to sometimes click_object() never actually triggers the onClicked signal
<elopio> kenvandine: yes, we need to clean up the autopilot tests in order to make them reliable. For that it's essential to turn many of them into lower level tests.
<kenvandine> agreed
<jibel> pitti, upgrade test passed with forcing upstart
<elopio> kenvandine: click_object simulates an evdev event, which hasn't failed so far.
<kenvandine> elopio, it had been reliable for quite a while
<elopio> there could be a bug there, but I doubt it. It's more likely that the object we are trying to click is not ready
<kenvandine> but in the past 2 weeks or so, we've been getting bit by this
<elopio> like not enabled, not listening for the event, or moving.
<kenvandine> could be
<elopio> kenvandine: generally, that means a missing wait.
<kenvandine> but... those tests haven't changed in months
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2021/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_datetime/TimeDateTestCase/test_same_tz_selection/
<kenvandine> elopio, ^^ that's one of them
<kenvandine> but not the same as the run seb128 did verifying it never got the onClicked
<elopio> kenvandine: thanks, that helps.
<kenvandine> it's 2 of the tz_selection tests that seem the most common culprits
<kenvandine> but, we've had random failures in others too
<kenvandine> like in your branch yesterday
<elopio> kenvandine: that's expected with these tests, something in the lower layers gets slower and then we find out that we were assuming things to be fast in some of the helpers.
<elopio> the way to survive that is not to duplicate any code at all.
<kenvandine> yeah, and hard to debug :/
<elopio> then any breakage will require at most one change. Also adding log messages, to make it clear what the test was doing.
<elopio> kenvandine: I can help you refactoring the test to make it clearer where it's failing. Probably I won't have more time today to debug it, but we can continue from there on monday.
<pitti> jibel: \o/
<kenvandine> elopio, thx, ping me or seb128
<kenvandine> elopio, seb128 has a device he can repro it on, i don't
<kenvandine> it never seems to fail on my device
<kenvandine> just in CI
<kenvandine> i think seb128 could only repro it on his n7, not mako
<kenvandine> all frustrating :/
<davmor2> cyphermox: 1 bug down I have volume
<wxl> davmor2: elfy: were you guys talking about a bug where the system wouldn't reboot at the end of install?
<elfy> wxl: yea
<wxl> elfy: we've noticed that too. bug reports?
<wxl> ianorlin: did you file a new bug for the system not rebooting at end of install?
<elfy> bug 1436715 I guess
<ubot5> bug 1436715 in casper (Ubuntu Vivid) "Vivid DVD fails to reboot or shutdown w/o hard reset" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436715
<wxl> well yeah the fixed one :/
<wxl> shouldn't be the exact same bug so much as a regression
<ianorlin> wxl I haven't yet I realized it might be an sd card and havn't tested since then
<wxl> ianorlin: yeah doesn't sound like it
<elopio> kenvandine: ok, firt obvious thing that is wrong, you are calling one test from another test.
<elopio> that's asking for trouble. The tests should be independent, and they should have only one action and one assertion. That goes against both :)
<kenvandine> ugh... which test is that?
<kenvandine> i've never really looked at the tz tests
<elopio> test_same_tz_selection
<elopio> kenvandine: second thing, checking that when you select the same tz doesn't show you a different page is something you should do on QML.
 * kenvandine looks
<elopio> that's a feature of your widgets, it's not a user goal. I make the distinction with a question like this: would a user open my app just to set the time zone twice?
<kenvandine> yeah
<elfy> wxl: not worried too much about it - people are aware of the issue
<elopio> if yes, that's a user story and should be automated at a high level, with autopilot.
<elopio> if no, that's something you should test at a lower level, maybe in cpp, qml or javascript, depending on the feature.
<wxl> elfy: cyphermox: meaning we expect the fail to reboot to be fixed by release?
<kenvandine> i wonder how many tests we have calling tests
<cyphermox> wxl: we'll do everything possible to get it fixed before release
<kenvandine> elopio, i know we have tons of tests that have more than one assertion
<cyphermox> otherwise it will be in the release notes
<elopio> kenvandine: no, only that one. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10839649/
<kenvandine> excellent :)
<wxl> cyphermox: well then maybe i should make a bug report for it just for the sake of being completist
<elopio> kenvandine: I have like an hour I can spend on this. Let me see what I can get done in that time, and I'll ping you back.
<kenvandine> elopio, i think the other 1 we see lots of failures in is test_tz_list_initially_empty
<elopio> kenvandine: another clear candidate to be downgraded to QML tests.
<kenvandine> elopio, oh, not that one
<kenvandine> test_manual_tz_selection
<kenvandine> that's the other one
<kenvandine> so interesting that's the one called from the other
<elopio> kenvandine: yes, I imagined as the error you showed me comes from that test.
<cyphermox> wxl: sure
<elopio> kenvandine: that test is interesting, because it would be good to keep it as a high level test, in autopilot.
<kenvandine> test_manual_tz_selection is the test seb128 reproduced failing this morning
<elopio> kenvandine: could be many things. Where do you get the list of timezones from?
<elfy> wxl: if you do report - I'll edit my QA results then
<wxl> elfy: we'll make sure to post here when we got a report
<wxl> i'm trying to track down something more lubuntu specific
<kenvandine> elopio, i really don't know, i know next to nothing about this whole plugin
<kenvandine> Laney and seb128 did this one
<kenvandine> -        self.assertThat(header.title, Eventually(Equals(_('Time & Date'))))
<kenvandine> -        self.assertThat(self.tz_page.text, Equals('Europe/London'))
<kenvandine> +        self.assertThat(self.tz_page.text, Eventually(Equals('Europe/London')))
<kenvandine> elopio, how do you feel about that?
<kenvandine> seems silly to check the page title there
<kenvandine> and maybe using Eventually will make it wait for it to change
<davmor2> cyphermox: pressing enter does nothing
<davmor2> so that bug is still valid
<wxl> davmor2: the symptoms are similar, but it's a regression, so it really should be a new bug
<kenvandine> maybe they put the check for the title there as a way to make it wait
<kenvandine> but perhaps that's racy
<davmor2> cyphermox: on arriving at the oem desktop I see the icon I am not however connected to the wifi as expected, this time at least it is showing my ap \o/
<cyphermox> oh, pressing enter is doing something alright
<cyphermox> it's making me insane. :)
<elfy> lol
 * davmor2 presses enter again to see if turn cyphermox into a flying rage monkey
<cyphermox> wxl: in your bug mention it's only happening for the non-live session
<jibel> pitti, bug 1358203 is the bug that makes python import test fail
<ubot5> bug 1358203 in python-characteristic (Ubuntu) "test_characteristic.py uses pytest but python-characteristic doesn't depends/recommends it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358203
<wxl> good point. we'll double check, cyphermox
<cyphermox> davmor2: more like flying-animal guano-crazy ;D
<cyphermox> wxl: that has been my discovery so far
<cyphermox> fortunately pitti is right here
<elfy> wxl: I would have looked at Lubuntu when I was checking others if the image was new
<cyphermox> I'll need his help to figure this out, it's more systemd deep magic
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks
<elfy> cyphermox: ohhh - so we blame pitti :p
 * wxl throws cyphermox's monkeys at pitti 
<davmor2> cyphermox: that brings us full circle to JamesTait's morning greeting of Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Bat Appreciation Day! :-D  and my reply JamesTait: close enough right https://www.pinterest.com/pin/135319163775397306/
<davmor2> damn it I'm still in OEM Configuration (temporary user) mode it's not been removed only the app
<davmor2> I see the new user setup though
<elfy> davmor2: oh - I tried that oem thing - new one on me - I saw that happen, you're not going mad
<cyphermox> so, I'm not reproducingthe right bug here in a VM
<cyphermox> it just complains that there is no splash to show
<cyphermox> will need to reboot yet again
<davmor2> elfy No I'm going flying-mammal guano-crazy along with cyphermox
<elopio> kenvandine: I would prefer to understand the cause before putting a patch.
<kenvandine> sure
<elopio> and the screenshot of the failure shows me that the item was not clicked, so it would fail anyway.
<elfy> davmor2: I'm grabbing some popcorn and a comfy seat to watch you both :p
<elopio> probably, the wait needs to be while the query is being made.
<elopio> kenvandine: if you are getting the list from a web service, it makes sense for it to fail sometimes, when the service is slow.
<elopio> I'm digging a little in the code...
<kenvandine> elopio, oh, i'm sure the data is local somewhere
<elopio> we need a new idea then :)
<kenvandine> i think it comes via dbus
<kenvandine> org.freedesktop.timedate1
<kenvandine> or maybe that's just for setting it
<elopio> kenvandine: when I build the project, where is the SystemSettings qml module?
<kenvandine> you mean in the builddir?
<elopio> kenvandine: yes, which folder in there?
<kenvandine> lib/SystemSettings/
<elopio> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10839819/
<elopio> what am I doing wrong there? I always have a hard time with the qml imports.
<kenvandine> i've never tried running it that way :)
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> the timedate plugin is in builddir/plugins/time-date
<kenvandine> but it's not going to be able to load it like that
<kenvandine> elopio, we have some magic in the plugin interface to load the private libs, not sure how
<elopio> kenvandine: hum, we need that to test each qml in isolation.
<kenvandine> they aren't public qml components, they are private
<kenvandine> so the settings container does some magic to load them
<cprofitt> hey all... trying to report this bug so it can get looked at before release.
<cprofitt> when I empty trash I got the confirmation dialog and file window popping up.
<elopio> kenvandine: I'm going for lunch. bbs.
<cprofitt> wxl: suggested reporting against the file manager... anyone else want to weigh in?
<elfy> cprofitt: can confirm at least, probably nautilus would be the right package
<cprofitt> yeah, but only happens when I use the launcher
<wxl> cprofitt: i'd just file against the file manager. we can always re-file if needed after we dig deeper
<cprofitt> ok
<wxl> well, not re-file; re-attribute?
<elfy> wandering off now, wxl I'll check your tracker results later to see if you've filed
<elfy> that new bug
<cprofitt> ok
<cprofitt> filing now
<wxl> elfy: okie dokie
<wxl> thx cprofitt :)
<cprofitt> wxl elfy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1445595
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445595 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Empty Trash Results in File Windows Opening" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> cprofitt: elfy and i are probably two of the worst people to help push this forward as we are flavor leads. cyphermox or balloons might be of more help. you might want to see if anyone at #ubuntu+1 can help
<elfy> thanks cprofitt - confirming that
<elfy> bbl
<ianorlin> although could that be with gvfs it might also effect lubuntu
<kenvandine> elopio, i refactored out the call to the other test and made it more "wait" friendly, waiting for a CI run now to see if we're barking up the right tree
<ianorlin> but doesn't effect pcmanfm
<kenvandine> elopio, for seb128's case, it couldn't be waiting for the model, he was able to see the result filtered
<kenvandine> but it listview item never go the onClicked
<kenvandine> elopio, so could even be something in wait_select_listview_first
<kenvandine> elopio, or wait_select_listview_first before the listview has a populated model
<balloons> cprofitt, I'm not seeing empty trash in the launcher :-(
<kenvandine> elopio, but i'm not seeing the exception raised from wait_select_listview_first
<cprofitt> balloons: what do you mean - you are not seeing the behavior or you do not see the trash icon in the launcher?
<balloons> cprofitt, ohh.. lol the trash icon, got it
<balloons> I thought you meant on nautilus icon
<cprofitt> I am trying to find the file that creates the action menu... I am guessing that is what is borked
<cprofitt> balloons: any idea where that file is located?
<ianorlin> bug 1445592 is the new one I filed for no restart at that final splash screen
<ubot5> bug 1445592 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "vivid fails to reboot once I click this restart now button " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445592
<balloons> cprofitt, I'm afraid not
<cprofitt> wxl: I appreciate the help none the less
<dobey> elopio: that error doesn't even make any sense to me, fwiw. why would "click chroot create" even care about the pay-ui trunk directory?
<cprofitt> balloons: any chance you can triage that bug so it can get upstream to the deves?
<elopio> dobey: I don't understand. It's like it umounts my /home/elopio.
<wxl> elfy: cyphermox: balloons: see above for that restart now bug
<wxl> cprofitt: balloons: interesting that elfy could confirm it
<dobey> elopio: yeah, no idea
<balloons> cprofitt, bdmurray tagged it and set importance already looks like
<elopio> kenvandine: ok. I don't think I can get much done on the QML side without being able to launch the qml from qmlscene.
<elopio> dobey: do you know who maintains click? is it mvo?
<dobey> i think it might be now, yes
<cprofitt> bdmurray: thanks for adding the tag.
<elopio> dobey: do you still have the problem of qemu dying during the adt-run?
<elopio> I've just gotten this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10840692/
<dobey> elopio: i always get qemu being killed at the end, when the tests are successful. i think that's just adt-run killing it
<dobey> elopio: i don't get the weird python backtrace about unicode in testtools any more, when using my ppa with the new testtools, though
<elopio> dobey: ah, maybe I'm not getting my results because I'm not collecting them :)
<dobey> that could be :)
<dobey> elopio: use --setup-commands "add-apt-repository ppa:dobey/testtools" immediately before the -U argument, and it'll install the new testtools to run the tests under, so you get all the proper attachments and no crazy crashes when the tests fail
<elopio> dobey: cool.
<elopio> I love that this now exports the xvfb display.
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-18
<xnox> is the jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com the live instance?
<xnox> or is there internal one too?
<dobey> xnox: no, it's just a read-only instance with logs afaik
<xnox> dobey, what's the internal url?
<dobey> xnox: there are (were) multiple internal instances that synced to it
<xnox> dobey, i need/want the one that now does the installer testing =)
<dobey> ok, i don't know which one that is :)
<dobey> maybe d-jenkins ?
<dobey> or maybe it's been moved to a new instance
<dobey> don't know :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-19
<balloons> xnox, did you find the installer tests jenkins yesterday? I believe it's s-jenkins
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-20
<jibel> pitti, we're short on system disk space on the phone, do we need /var/cache/apt/*.bin for apport?
<jibel> there are src and binaries indexes and it takes 50MB or os
<jibel> so*
<jibel> they cannot be regenerated since the fs is ro
<pitti> /var/cache/ is r/o?
<pitti> jibel: well, I'd say kill them -- as you can't change packages in the system image anyway, it's fairly irrelevant for apport
<pitti> and as soon as you switch to r/w and run apt-get update, the cache will come back
<pitti> jibel: I'm not 100% sure, let me test this a bit
<jibel> pitti, already saved 100MB by stripping dekko and scopes and removing various logs generated at build time.
<pitti> jibel: I don't even have a /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<jibel> pitti, on the phone?
<pitti> I mean on a normal xenial desktop
<jibel> pitti, did you configure apt to not generate them maybe?
<jibel> I found a wiki page from you where you explain how to do it
<pitti> right, that was some "how to downsize your raring install" for an OEM project
<jibel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReducingDiskFootprint#Disable_apt_caches
<pitti> not knowingly on my system, but apt may have changed between vivid and xeniall
<jibel> I've these files on xenial
<jibel> and they are recent
<pitti> jibel: anyway, apport doesn't directly use the cache; and if apt doesn't have it, it'll read the _Packages lists, which is just slower, but works
<pitti> jibel: so, kill'em
<pitti> unless you *also* removed /var/lib/apt/lists/ of course
<jibel> let me check
<jibel> yeah it's empty
<pitti> jibel: it's quite easy to test too -- run "apport-cli unity8" and see if you get proper Dependencies: or an error
<jibel> okay I'll try that
<pitti> without either the cache or the lists it should have some trouble
<pitti> get_dependencies() uses python-apt right now
<pitti> it could possibly be rewritten to call dpkg instead
<pitti> (which is slower with lots of dependencies, but doesn't need the apt infos then)
<jibel> pitti, apport is the only thing that needs these packages afaik. I'll start by removing obvious cruft, then we'll see what we can do with this if we need to reclaim more space
<jibel> these files*
<pitti> jibel: does it freak out without the *.bin?
<jibel> pitti, trying now
<pitti> jibel: yeah, and it's also relatively pointless -- the system image channel/version is enough, we don't really need the precise Dependencies: at report time if we have a way to reconstruct them later
<jibel> pitti, apparently it doesn't really matter for apport. Here is a test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1572455
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1572455 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[TESTING ONLY] Testing apport without apt indexes" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> jibel: ah, very nice; so I guess apt.Cache() is clever enough to fall back to querying dpkg
<pitti> jibel: that actually makes sense; use dpkg's database for installed packages, and apt's caches/lists for candidates
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-23
<Kiwikaki> Hi. The Testing Tracker has tests with bugs but still marked as passed, not as failed. Isn't it "if bug, then failed"?
<Kiwikaki> Sorry, I'm new to this
<wxl> Kiwikaki: no need to be sorry. feel free to ask away.
<wxl> Kiwikaki: "pass" means the *testcase* has passed. it does NOT mean there are no bugs.
<Kiwikaki> Ahh, okay. Thank you, wxl.
<wxl> np, Kiwikaki. thanks for testing!
<Kiwikaki> hehe np. :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-24
<shanen> Hello regarding a bug in 16.04
<shanen> Is there anyone here? Already spent about an hour trying to figure out how to report this bug after several days of discussions outside...
<shanen> I'm not really blaming Ubuntu, but the economic model doesn't work well.
<shanen> I used to believe that you really wanted to produce good software.
<shanen> Now I have to suppose that you want to, but the broken economic model prevents it.
<shanen> One of the side effects is to make it almost impossible to report bugs, even potentially major ones (at least for certain computers).
<shanen> Well, that was helpful. Not.
<shanen> Giving up here, but meanwhile I tried to report the bug using apport-cli unity...
<nico31> hello
<flocculant> hello
#ubuntu-quality 2017-04-18
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I'll bring bug 1683581 up on either the ubuntu-quality or ubuntu-release list within the next day or two.
<ubot5> bug 1683581 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test needed: Installation with no Internet connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683581
<flocculant> seen it already :)
<balloons> tsimonq2, I could swear there is an offline install -- is it not in lubuntu's queue to do perhaps?
<flocculant> balloons: I checked this morning - the non-internet test is mostly about languages
<flocculant> not got around to thinking more - might be better to change that one rather than add a new one
<flocculant> depends on Ubuntu as they are the only users of it
<balloons> ahh.. I always did an offline install
<balloons> because indeed, bugs happen with it, and what's on the CD is important
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> balloons: "The goal of this test case ... During the lang-packs installation, Internet breaks, and the installer handles it gracefully" blah blah
<flocculant> 1441 is > Install (No Network Connection) but for Server install
<flocculant> I think a new testcase would be the way forward
#ubuntu-quality 2017-04-19
<flocculant> tsimonq2: also don't forget when writing it to use FAMILY and not some *buntu :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ack, I know ;)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-04-20
<tsimonq2> flocculant: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-manual-tests/no-network-lubuntu/+merge/322807
<flocculant> tsimonq2 wxl - testcase 1689 now available to add to your lubuntu testsuite
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ack
<balloons> nice work tsimonq2, flocculant
<flocculant> wxl: you know that firefox and pulse thing ... seen this - might affect some of your users https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/53.0/releasenotes/
<flocculant> balloons: ty - I try to respond to things sometimes :D
<wxl> i assume you mean the compositing, flocculant ?
<flocculant> no - I mean > Ended Firefox Linux support for processors older than Pentium 4 and AMD Opteron
<wxl> oh hah didn't even see that
 * wxl sighs
<flocculant> thought I would mention it ;)
<wxl> ^^^^ tsimonq2 lyn||ian
<wxl> thanks for looking out for us buddy :)
<flocculant> I try
<flocculant> mostly :p
<flocculant> I keep trying to stay with ff - but atm got some real odd thing where it hangs - apparently unkillable - end up rebooting
<flocculant> random ofc ... though I'm not the only one seeing it
<flocculant> trying to work out if it actually is ff and not some xubuntu thing
<wxl> i've been trying to switch to ff actually
<wxl> google pissed me off and i want nothing to do with their crap anymore
<wxl> it took a while, for me at least
<flocculant> :)
<wxl> but exposing private IPs is where i draw the line
<flocculant> nice ...
<tsimonq2> balloons: Thanks :D
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-17
<flocculant> bdmurray: did you look at making the image upgrade tests disabled yet?
<bdmurray> flocculant: Yes, I think I did it
<flocculant> I can still see at least 1636
<flocculant> it's run-once on Precise and Trusty - you must have done Xenial
<flocculant> I'm looking now on admin page so can do that if you want me to
<bdmurray> Well it was only removed for bionic so if I missed some bionic testing about image upgrades then please fix it.
<flocculant> oh right - ok - well if I see any there I'll deal with it
<flocculant> looks ok in that case
<bdmurray> cool, I find the isotracker confusing
<flocculant> bdmurray: yea - usually takes me a bit of breaking things for xubuntu before I work it out ...
<flocculant> the manual is awesome ...
<flocculant> I think now I've got most of it sorted in my head
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic Final] (20101020ubuntu538) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic Final] (20101020ubuntu538) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic Final] (20101020ubuntu538) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic Final] (20101020ubuntu538) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic Final] (20101020ubuntu538) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic Final] (20101020ubuntu538) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic Final] (20180421.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic Final] (20180421.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004438.html
<tsimonq2> HEY, PEOPLE LURKING: If you are looking for a way to help, that's a super good way. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] (20180421) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Bionic Final] (20180421.1) has been added
<Letozaf_> Hello everyone, I was testing Ubuntu server image, wanted to carry out this testcase: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds/170803/testcases/1410/results    but there is no "Tomcat Java server" in the software list to be installed, is that ok ?
<Letozaf_> https://pasteboard.co/HhNs6zS.png
<flocculant> Letozaf_: I have no idea if tomcat is still expected to be on the list
<flocculant> but as Canonical haven't disabled the testcase - I'd be inclined to fail it critically for the moment
<flocculant> you might be able to find out in the #ubuntu-server channel
<flocculant> I asked in #u+1 for the moment
<Letozaf_> ok flocculant thanks
<flocculant> it's an optional testcase anyway
<Letozaf_> yes, sure, just wanted to know what to do, thanks
<flocculant> yep ack
<flocculant> not sure I've helped much lol
<Letozaf_> :)
<Letozaf_> sure you have
<flocculant> :)
<silverlining62> #startmeeting Under maintenance (Please do not enter.)
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Apr 22 22:55:39 2018 UTC.  The chair is silverlining62. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-13
<handsome_feng> ItzSwirlz: You should drag the 'English (United States)" to the top and click "apply to the whole system"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> Thanks .... Hope to be of help ... (re @philipz: welcome @Aleskrv Rafael Jesús @Yosoyoswi)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Yosoyoswi which flavor are you testing and do you need any help?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> At the moment I am testing Lubuntu 20.04 and so far I have seen no major problem.  just an applidogion that I use that seems not to be in the repositories but the matter is not serious. (re @philipz: @Yosoyoswi which flavor are you testing and do you need any help?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> are you running in a VM or from USB? are you reporting the results of the testcases?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <guiverc> Thanks  for helping to test, what is the applidogion?  (some python2 and Qt4 apps are no longer available due to EOL of those tools, unless they were ported to python3/Qt5 where most were) (re @Yosoyoswi: At the moment I am testing Lubuntu 20.04 and so far I have seen no major problem.  just an applidogion that I use that seems not to be in the repositories but the matter is not ser
<valorie> what is "applidogion"?
<valorie> this is the only channel I've ever seen that word
<Eickmeyer> Nasty typos are natsty.
<valorie> google shows me only "application"
<Eickmeyer> FWIW, he fixed it in Telegram.
<guiverc> valorie, I typed application as did Yogoyoswi (why i answered on telegram where it reads as application), but yes it's wrong on my liferea too
<valorie> Eickmeyer: seems deliberate
<guiverc> s/liferea/hexchat
<valorie> seen it over and over
<housecat> !
<housecat> application -> applidogion
<housecat> i suspect the bot author is having a laugh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Something something applidogion
<Eickmeyer> YES! It did misspellit!
<housecat> what about if you say something like "category"?
<Eickmeyer> Bot author is a bot. :')
<guiverc> housecat, what you typed appears twice as applidogion on telegram
<housecat> oh fun, so it's bi-directional
 * Eickmeyer blames @popeydc
<guiverc> LOL
<Eickmeyer> #BlamePopey
<valorie> this is a most strange TG<>IRC bot
<Eickmeyer> It's popey's bot!
 * guiverc wonders if we'll get help from popey again :)
<valorie> the double-echoing has slowed down
<housecat> wow, been a while since i've seen "blame popey"
<valorie> thank goodness
<Eickmeyer> "blame popey" seemed apt in this instance.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @levisraju
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> I installed it on a partition of my hard drive.  I wanted to do a test using it daily.  I've watched some movies using VLC and played with Gameboy Advance emulators.  at the moment I have only noticed slight lag in the reproduction of videos in the VLC of the rest, for now, everything in order.  I will continue testing. (re @philipz: are you running in a VM or from USB? are you re
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Yosoyoswi happy hunting
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> the applidogion is GTK-recordmydesktop.  I have the recordmydesktop GUI.  The applidogion is installed without the graphical interface and can be used without problems through commands in the terminal.  But even though I have gotten different files with the intention of installing the GUI I was not successful.  so I gave up and just used the commands.  although it seems strange to
<valorie> gosh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> @philipz 👍
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I usually use virtual box to try new versions of another os and not on my main
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> But I do have another laptop which has Linux and windows
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Wait a minute why is my Linux partition also efi this is not Uefi laptop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Forgot to mention that it has a failing hard drive:
<valorie> oh gosh
<valorie> those are inexpensive
<valorie> to replace
<valorie> even SSDs now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Ik
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> But everything is closed and I can’t buy an ssd I could put the hdd from my external hdd in it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> That thing is a seagate rosewood but it still works
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Seagate rosewood were also failing a lot
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <guiverc> Sorry I've never had need to use it so have no experience with it. However https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/gtk-recordmydesktop shows it used python2 so fit the dogegory of dropped unless ported to python3 (re @Yosoyoswi: the applidogion is GTK-recordmydesktop.  I have the recordmydesktop GUI.  The applidogion is installed without the graphical interface and can be used without prob
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Well that sucks:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Shaders?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Just vanilla minecraft with optifine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Minecraft is actually playable on this
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> It’s also my first laptop for it 7 years
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Almost 2.5 years ago replaced with this:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I like how my music cuts off and theres a bunch of OpenGL errors:
<valorie> dogegory?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Lol
<valorie> is this something with the doge meme?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I don’t have doge memes
<valorie> and again with the applidogion
<valorie> sheesh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I don’t even like most of them
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I like weird memes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> I suppose that will not happen since the last update (according to the official page of the project) was in 2009 so surely the graphical interface will no longer be able to be used in this version of Ubuntu ... 🤷 (re @guiverc: Sorry I've never had need to use it so have no experience with it. However https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/gtk-recordmydesktop shows it used python2 so 
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Yosoyoswi this looks like a bug to me if gtk-recordmydesktop is in conflicts with recordmydesktop:
<housecat> valorie: now i wonder whether i show up as housedog
<valorie> lol
 * valorie pets the cat
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <levisraju> Thanx boss (re @philipz: welcome @levisraju)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> A mí me aparece que no se pueden cumplir con las dependencias... Y que no instalará la aplicación. Intente instalar un paquete .deb y el error es siempre el mismo. (re @philipz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> It appears to me that dependencies cannot be met ... And that the applidogion will not install.  Try to install a .deb package and the error is always the same. (edited) (re @philipz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Here’s Linux on this laptop:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> It’s pretty fast on Linux
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Yosoyoswi python-gtk2 package isnt in the repo
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Some specs
<xubunu-testerw9> Hello, I am using and testing the xUbuntu 20.04 release as Exploratory, meaning it is installed on my system as any other distro would be. The computer I have is a Lenovo Flex 14 with a 360 degree hinge. Upon flipping the screen (not sure the exact amount of rotation) the trackpad will stop working. I have not tried an external mouse yet. The
<xubunu-testerw9> touchscreen still works as does the keyboard. Flipping back to laptop mode does not fix the problem. Logging out and back in also does not fix it. I have to restart my system to get the track pad to work again. Let me know what information is needed or if this problem could even be an xfce problem..
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Interesting
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I’ve never used a flip laptop thing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> Does that mean that python-gtk2 will no longer be supported by Ubuntu 20.04? (re @philipz: @Yosoyoswi python-gtk2 package isnt in the repo)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> One thing is my main laptop can open it’s screen up to 180 degrees
<xubunu-testerw9> I think many can. I think this laptop has the ability to rotate the screen like you would see on a smart phone. I wonder if that has to do with this problem.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> That is the same distro that I installed ... (re @megatobg: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Cool (re @Yosoyoswi: That is the same distro that I installed ...)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Yosoyoswi not sure what it means. will have to check with the other developers to see
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Rafael Jesús> Thanks for the welcome :) (re @philipz: welcome @Aleskrv Rafael Jesús @Yosoyoswi)
<guiverc> xubunu-testerw9, thank you for testing, I cannot help sorry, but I'd suggest filing a bug via `ubuntu-bug`.  Do you get the issue if you use another flavor other than xubuntu/XFCE? (if you've tried)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> That external hdd has lubuntu on it:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> xubuntu-testerw9: you should likely file a  bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> I understand.  Anyway I have learned to use recordmydesktop by commands and I even made a script with the necessary commands to save time so it is not a serious loss in case the graphical interface is no longer supported. (re @philipz: @Yosoyoswi not sure what it means. will have to check with the other developers to see)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> guiverc: is there a package to file mouse bugs against
<xubunu-testerw9> I have not tried. I can try live usb of Ubuntu.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Yosoyoswi maybe give simplescreenrecorder a go
<xubunu-testerw9> I will file a bug appropriately after testing another distro. Thank you.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> xubuntu-testerw9: yes please do test it against ubuntu first, though i doubt it would be a xubuntu only bug
<guiverc> Sorry I don't know, I asked about other 20.04 flavors/ubuntu to see if kernel (where I'd possibly file against), however if it occurs in xubuntu only I'd likely go the xubuntu-desktop (as I don't know sorry @philipz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> I will try other desktop recorders to see how they work.  Simplescreenrecorder has been tested on other distributions but not this one.  I'm going to use it and tell them (re @philipz: @Yosoyoswi maybe give simplescreenrecorder a go)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i've filed the bug about it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-recordmydesktop/+bug/1872406
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1872406 in gtk-recordmydesktop (Ubuntu) "package not available in 20.04" [Undecided,New]
<xubunu-testerw9> Thanks <philipz> it is also my guess that this is not xubuntu strictly. Ok <guiverc> that is valuable information, I will be able to file the bug to a better location.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Yosoyoswi it was removed in debian, so removed in ubuntu - https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=943983
<ubot5> Debian bug 943983 in ftp.debian.org "RM: gtk-recordmydesktop -- RoQA; dead upstream, unmaintained, depends on legacy libs" [Normal,Open]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> A few days ago I used the latest version of sparky Linux based on debian 9 and the GTK-recordmydesktop applidogion was in synaptic.  Now maybe we have to wait to see if they manage to fix it or if it will no longer appear in Ubuntu from now on ... (re @philipz: @Yosoyoswi it was removed in debian, so removed in ubuntu - https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=943983)
<ubot5> Debian bug 943983 in ftp.debian.org "RM: gtk-recordmydesktop -- RoQA; dead upstream, unmaintained, depends on legacy libs" [Normal,Open]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I can see the new Firefox icon looks warmer than the old one:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> its not coming back as it has been unmaintained or 10 years and using old libraries (re @Yosoyoswi: A few days ago I used the latest version of sparky Linux based on debian 9 and the GTK-recordmydesktop applidogion was in synaptic.  Now maybe we have to wait to see if they manage to fix it or if it will no longer appear in Ubuntu from now on ...)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> very interesting. what machine you running that VM on and what specs did you allodoge to it. (re @megatobg: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> This laptop has some issues sometimes but it does work
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Virtual machines on this are pretty good
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I love how much faster vms are on Linux unlike windows
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> burn the ISO to a USB and try it on real hardware and see how it works
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> I probably will test it later
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> The last time it failed on this part I think it was because I didn’t setup partitions correctly:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <megatobg> Done:
<xubuntu-testerw9> HI again. I just tested the track pad stopping working issue on 20.04 Ubuntu Beta and the same problem happens. Again, I am on a Lenovo Flex 14. When I flip the screen to 360 tablet mode the track pad stopped working. On Ubuntu 20.04 Beta, a little square icon with and X appears, I guess that means it knows to disable the track pad as it may be
<xubuntu-testerw9> sitting on some surface during tablet mode, but it doesn't give it back when flipping the screen back to 90 degrees/laptop mode.
<guiverc> xubuntu-testerw9,  I suspected it would occur in other flavors (inc. main Ubuntu), I'd `ubuntu-bug linux` and say you tested it on xubuntu & main ubuntu... it'll report your running system (i assume ubuntu so gnome, why you should mention you had the same response whilst running xubuntu)
<kubuntu-tester73> Hello all! I just download kubuntu 20.04 for test it on a virtual machine. I want to say to the developer team they have done a great job for this release and Thank you!
<kubuntu-tester73> I would like report something. I selected spanish language on installer but Kubuntu was installed with english language. (i dont know if it has been reported before)
<kubuntu-tester73> Thanks
<guiverc> kubuntu-tester73, I would suggest filing a bug on your noted language issue, if for no other reason than it'll be easier to track..   do you feel capable of that?
<guiverc> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<kubuntu-tester73> Ok I will check it. thanks!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> kubuntu-tester73: you can file it easily with running 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' from the terminal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> xubuntu-testerw9: once you file the bug, you can paste the url here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Marco
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Thanks :) (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <kubuntu-tester73> Hello all! I just download kubuntu 20.04 for test it on a virtual machine. I want to say to the developer team they have done a great job for this release and Thank you!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> kubuntu-tester73: yes, please report against ubiquity
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Marco> Hi all
<guiverc> thanks @RikMills
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> testing week mentioned on the ubuntu podcast and @wimpress said we made the desktop team cry tears of joy, so lets keep it up - https://youtu.be/fqRMWEnZJjs?t=1153
<lotuspsychje> tnx philipz
<lotuspsychje> does someone know if the maintainer of xscreensaver still active or not?
<lotuspsychje> i have filed a few bugs across different ubuntu versions, that dont get solved
<kc2bez> lotuspsychje: It looks like development is still happening. https://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/changelog.html
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx kc2bez i might share some bugs in here about it then
<kc2bez> sure, if they still exist in 20.04 they should get looked at.
<lotuspsychje> here's one of those xscreensaver bugs i still have: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/1790110
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1790110 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "Xscreensaver overrides vlc smplayer and caffeine " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vadi01> can kubuntu bug reports be given here also?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Yes (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <vadi01> can kubuntu bug reports be given here also?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Any bug reports
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> For pretty much all flavors you can report on launchpad
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Type in Bug #(number) and it will show up
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> For example
<Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz: Save your breath, they're gone.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #198637
<ubot5> bug 198637 in linux (Ubuntu) "No sound after resume with snd_hda_intel on Toshiba A215" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198637
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ? (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz: Save your breath, they're gone.)
<Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz: They were IRC, and left 2 minutes after posting that.
<Eickmeyer> Telegram doesn't show IRC Join/Part messages.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh. Yeah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> PS. Final freeze is on Thursday. Not impossible to get bug fixes in after that, but it is harder, and sometimes less important ones will get put off to be post release ones. So, in short, testing now is just as important as always. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> @Rikmills: thank you!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> np. I've done this many times now, but still a bit scary thinking what might be there not found!
<lotuspsychje> @Rikmills: think kubuntu is still pretty popular, and saw a lot of testers too
<lotuspsychje> Blueskaj also said things are pretty stable for him
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I know. I know. :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Just SRUs are just just a PITA with the paperwork!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Just SRUs are such a PITA with the paperwork! (edited)
<lotuspsychje> think we cant avoid new bugs arise when the masses start using it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> *such a PITA
<lotuspsychje> cause everyone has their own needs/packages not everyone tests
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> All true.
<lotuspsychje> its good you guys created this channel, cause +1 has been not so active last releases..
<lotuspsychje> this channel will be used for every new release?
<TDO|Denton> I guess so.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> if the bot is misbehaving, I can remove it or file a bug upstream
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I would guess so. Hopefully it does not lose momentum (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> this channel will be used for every new release?)
<lotuspsychje> what you guys think to mention it in the !ubuntu+1 factoid ?
<lotuspsychje> can only benefit testers and devs meet more?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> if we agree to keep using this for testing weeks, milestone testing etc, then I don't see why not.
<lotuspsychje> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support in #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-quality
<lotuspsychje> what do you think?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> support is perhaps not right?
<lotuspsychje> bug testers in #ubuntu-quality ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> 'testing/bug feedback and help in #ubuntu-quality' ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> it's a bit of both in both really, but the main focus is different
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> only bug is its changing 'applidogion' into 'applidogion' for some strange reason (re @popeydc: if the bot is misbehaving, I can remove it or file a bug upstream)
<lotuspsychje> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1 and testing/bug feedback and help in #ubuntu-quality
<lotuspsychje> hows that
<jphilips> application
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>  (re @philipz: only bug is its changing 'applidogion' into 'applidogion' for some strange reason)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Yeah, what WTF?
 * housecat barksx
<housecat> i kinda assumed it was an april fools joke that's still on 2 weeks later
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc its fine on the platform it originates from but gets switched when sent to the bridge platform (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <jphilips> applidogion)
<RikMills> lotuspsychje: fine for me, but I am not the boss
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: lets try, and see what happens
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu+1 is <reply> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1 and testing/bug feedback and help in #ubuntu-quality
<lotuspsychje> sended
<lotuspsychje> i think this channel was a great succes already, testing and sharing bugs over irc and telegram, for all flavours
<lotuspsychje> for those who like, we also have a little pre testing bug team in #ubuntu-bug-announce to help the devs out a bit
<RikMills> milestone testing for point releases would also be good if we can get that in here. we always struggle to ISO testing done for the LTS point releases via existing channels
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: that might be a bit harder indeed, as most users are more interested in new releases then point releases
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: but now this channel exists, things can grow right
<RikMills> yeah, that is the problem. they are just as important though, as those ISOs become the default ones people get when they want to install the LTS. not only do they add bugfixes, but also usually new HWE stack!
<RikMills> I think with help from people like popey etc, we can do more effective calls for testing though. that is half the problem
<lotuspsychje> agree its important, and promoting testing weeks is a good idea
<lotuspsychje> from wich source do you think most users found #ubuntu-quality ?
<RikMills> not a clue. hopefully some that did can say
<lotuspsychje> jphilips popey know perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> we have discourse, +1, UWN newslettre, twitter,..
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the irc and telegram channel/group was mentioned in all of our announcements, so that definitely brought in users
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the users who appeared on IRC with the username xubuntu-tester* or kubuntu-tester* came from the announcement pages
<lotuspsychje> maybe its a good idea to mention #ubuntu-quality in the dev channels flavours topic?
<housecat> do the flavors prefer to do flavor-specific bug triaging in here or in their -devel channels?
 * housecat vaguely worried about having multiple channels for one thing again
<lotuspsychje> well this channel has a promising boost for sure
<housecat> indeed
<lotuspsychje> philipz told me kubuntu & xubuntu also integrating telegram on their website now
<lotuspsychje> and studio on matrix
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes i presume most would prefer in their own devel channels, as most bugs are flavor specific and more people from the flavor are in their devel channel.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the good thing about this telegram/irc group is that its flavor agnostic and we are welcoming to people specifically trying to ISO test and bug report. atleast thats what i'm hoping
<lotuspsychje> yeah its a nice gathering
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: i mentioned kubuntu and lubuntu (not xubuntu) already have telegram and bridge them to their irc channels
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<Eickmeyer> housecat: This channel is more for people who don't want to necessarily join the various teams but want to contribute by testing. It's proving to be invaluable.
<housecat> Eickmeyer: yep. I was asking because of the comment about adding it to /topic #foo-devel
<Eickmeyer> housecat: Oh yes, agreed. That shouldn't be a thing.
<lotuspsychje> i was brainstorming for RikMills idea to get more testers for the point releases
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> we should definitely repeat testing weeks regularly for point, regular, and LTS releases
<lotuspsychje> is there some wiki out there that describes point release testing?
<housecat> !ubuntu+1
<ubot5> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<RikMills> mostly it is the tests on the qa tracker
<lotuspsychje> thank you housecat
<RikMills> so that we don't ship dodgy isos
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: this one? https://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<RikMills> lotuspsychje: yes, for example when we had to test the ISOs for 18.04.4 point release: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/410/builds
<lotuspsychje> ok great RikMills
<RikMills> you can see there that not all flavours managed to get all tests done
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hopefully it will be better the next time with the point release testing. go team \o/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Cinnamon seems fine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> honestly ive been jumping around
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and I sort of miss the warm embrace of my gnome-feel desktop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'll only test in live session now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Is it possible to enable TOTP based 2FA for our Ubuntu One (OpenID) accounts?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Trusy goes to Xenial :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> This is weird...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> definitely. is it attempting to install all those 4.4.0 kernels
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I think it is because on trusty old kernels were never removed. So it pulled all those installed ones because of series change.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Maybe :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you should file that, though there arent any xenial upgrade testcases on the iso tracker
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/400/builds
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> yup :) i just ctrl-c’ed and removed all those old kernels, except the current one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> so it is better now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> this also could be due to fact that MATE was not an official flavor in Trusty times
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lets see how the xenial to bionic goes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> there definitely is a testcase for that one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> yup :) it is installing xenial packages now...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> this definitely is one of the main reasons i hate using update manager - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1834798
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1834798 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "incorrect labels and icons pulled from .desktop files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Well now :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> mate is not taking this very well :/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is it still running?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> with the cpu at 100%
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> yup. I guess it is running all of those mate components wrongly
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> as my Xsession is broken
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> should have started the upgrade from console
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> or at least in screen
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hope you backed up
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> did. but apt’s terminal.log looks promising
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> It worked! Upgraded to xenial :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Now let’s do bionic!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> With pride and bravery! (gui upgrade)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> nice. you using that in UC (re @ItzSwirlz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> No just for me (re @philipz: nice. you using that in UC)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> UC wall is already done
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Well now :) :) :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> what internet site you been messing with
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> another reason i hate update manager, looking at various log files eats a CPU core - https://youtu.be/ZglJfB-dXew?t=38
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Success!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> congrats. so when are gonna upgrade to 20.04?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> as soon as it is released
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> i only had that kernel issue at beginning and postfix
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> i think postfix was installed by smartmontools which is installed by me installing lm-sensors :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> it took cca 2 hours to go from trusty to bionic, including package downloada
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> s
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> super nice experience, learn from this, Windows :)
<keithzg[m]> @MrkiMike Microsoft is unable to learn from the testers in their own Windows Insider program (multiple times now they've shipped serious bugs flagged there), so if they can't even do that I wouldn't hold my breath for them learning from outside sources ;)
 * keithzg[m] meanwhile still can't get SDDM to work on this laptop running 20.04, hrmmm
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-14
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @fernandocompri
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fernandocompri> @philipz thanks!
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<guiverc> keithzg[m], what DE/installed system are you using?  sddm is default for lubuntu
<Eickmeyer> guiverc: I'm 90% sure keithzg[m] is using Kubuntu.
<guiverc> :) thanks Eickmeyer, makes sense
<keithzg[m]> Yup, using Kubuntu; tried purging and reinstalling `sddm`, no dice
<keithzg[m]> (Currently not at home, which us where I left my laptop, but eager to hear things I could try to pinpoint the problem with once I get home.)
<Bloog> Testing the latest Kubuntu 20.04 here.  I'm seeing the messed-up desktop icon captions again, using the proprietary nvidia driver (440.82).  It's just like the long-standing bug that was finally fixed not long ago, but it's back!  Has this already been reported?
<Bloog> After S3 that is
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> Kubuntu no sound.  ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu  sound ok
<guiverc> @AlexeyNikitin01, did you notice any difference with lshw & how sound was recognized? (I wouldn't expected a difference) b/w kubuntu & others that worked?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <guiverc> I can't see any difference (but I'm no dev), maybe you should file a bug (ubuntu-bug kubuntu-settings-desktop (or kubuntu-desktop given it's kubuntu only) .. I can't see why it would be that package only (I'd expect linux or kernel, but being only kubuntu is why I've opted for kubuntu package)).  Don't be alarmed if package is changed though (ie. just blame me).  Filing bug will all
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> Z10PE-D16 WS  no sound kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AlexeyNikitin01> 20.04 ))) ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu  sound  all ok
<keithzg[m]> So is `startx` expected to work from a VT in 20.04, or is it immediately exiting without printing or logging any obvious errors just another example of the problems I'm having?
<keithzg[m]> Ah, there's no default xinitrc anymore I guess? Well I can get a working Xorg session going with a working mouse pointer and all manually, anyways, so maybe it's time for me to submit a bug against `sddm`. Although maybe first it's time to try and sleep since it's 6AM here, hah!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> netboot iso not downloading http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/210701/downloads
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> the url has changed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/20101020ubuntu611/legacy-images/netboot/mini.iso
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> hey jphilips
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hey lotuspsychje
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> been here all day, but had to restart my router :D
<lotuspsychje> oh i see :p
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> how things going on your end
<lotuspsychje> great here, what about yourself?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> good here. filling alot of icon theme bugs for xubuntu upstream :D
<lotuspsychje> lovely, always busy :p
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> In Kubuntu and Lubuntu, Qt team landed the 5.12.8 Qt bugfix update today. We updated from 5.12.5. So testing of everything and anything Qt/KDE with that update will be useful. As a bugfix update, should hopefully be no regressions, but you never know...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> ^^ actually anyone on any flavour who uses a Qt based app
<lotuspsychje> yeah just noticed in updates, tnx RikMills
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> should have landed earlier, but the new riscv64 enable last week threw a box of spanners in the works 🙄
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> should have landed earlier, but the new riscv64 architecture enabled in the archive last week threw a box of spanners in the works 🙄 (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Did anyone have issue with qtbase-abi-5-12-5 ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Did anyone have issue with qtbase-abi-5-12-5 all of a sudden. ? (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> You would, as that is now superseded with 5.12.8 (re @arunpyasi: Did anyone have issue with qtbase-abi-5-12-5 all of a sudden. ?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> What will not install? (re @arunpyasi: Did anyone have issue with qtbase-abi-5-12-5 all of a sudden. ?)
<lotuspsychje> new bug #1872802 reported in +1
<ubot5> bug 1872802 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Resizing any window will randomly result in glitchy appearance for a fraction of a second" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872802
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> having a conflict resulting in broken package 🅿️ (re @RikMills: What will not install?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> The packages are asking for the virtual package qtbase-abi-5-12-5 but they are not getting it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> What packages? (re @arunpyasi: The packages are asking for the virtual package qtbase-abi-5-12-5 but they are not getting it.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> calamares?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> PPA : dde-desktop (re @RikMills: What packages?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i'lll sp-
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oh ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Well, in the Cinnamon city
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> not related to ubuntu universe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Python is famously known for breaking things
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Qt may have a similar story
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Python is famously known for breaking things on updates (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> It it a PPA, then that is their problem. They need to rebuild their packages against Qt 5.12.8 (re @arunpyasi: PPA : dde-desktop)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> I see 🅿️ (re @RikMills: It it a PPA, then that is their problem. They need to rebuild their packages against Qt 5.12.8)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Its my problem now :D hehe (re @RikMills: It it a PPA, then that is their problem. They need to rebuild their packages against Qt 5.12.8)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> The new Qt version only landed in release in the archive today, so they probably have not realised yet
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Oh, TBH this virtualpackage is sometimes hard to deal with,. (re @RikMills: The new Qt version only landed in release in the archive today, so they probably have not realised yet)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> and it only provides libqt5core5a 🅿️
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> It is there for a good reason. It forces packages to be rebuilt, that otherwise would simply crash on trying to run if they were not (re @arunpyasi: Oh, TBH this virtualpackage is sometimes hard to deal with,.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Oh, OK. (re @RikMills: It is there for a good reason. It forces packages to be rebuilt, that otherwise would simply crash on trying to run if they were not)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> So, everytime I have an update/superseed of the virtualpackage, I will need to rebuild my packages ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> @RikMills  ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Whoever provide the packages will need to. Usually it not a great issue as the bumps are rare, but they do happen in a Ubuntu dev release from time to time (re @arunpyasi: So, everytime I have an update/superseed of the virtualpackage, I will need to rebuild my packages ?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Oh OK :) (re @RikMills: Whoever provide the packages will need to. Usually it not a great issue as the bumps are rare, but they do happen in a Ubuntu dev release from time to time)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Thanks for the help @RikMills  :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> For example, this is what I had to rebuild in the archive for the latest bump
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Oh, you manage those packages ? (re @RikMills: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> With other people (re @arunpyasi: Oh, you manage those packages ?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> wow ! :D (re @RikMills: With other people)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> They are all in universe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> New KDE PIM also now landing in Kubuntu!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<valorie> wow, that's a victory for @RikMills!
<valorie> all hail!
<valorie> he hath slain the monster
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> as long as it works!
<Eickmeyer> Wooow!
<Eickmeyer> Does it actually work?
<Eickmeyer> Oh, unknown.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> should do. I committed to fixing it if not. GULP!
<Eickmeyer> @RikMills Your funeral. 😂
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> :D (re @RikMills: should do. I committed to fixing it if not. GULP!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> no way could have supported the OLD version we did have for 3 years, so not much choice
<Eickmeyer> So, Thunderbird is the default PIM right now, plan on going back to the KDE PIM?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Might think about it for interim 9 month supported releases. Will have to have that discussion (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <Eickmeyer> So, Thunderbird is the default PIM right now, plan on going back to the KDE PIM?)
<Eickmeyer> I'm just wondering for my own nerfarious purposes.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> We will update it as we can no matter what. Juts may not seed it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> We will update it as we can no matter what. Just may not seed it (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Studio controls their own seeds ;)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Yes. Yes we do.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> For the record, I use thunderbird :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I'll admit, I'm not a gigantic Thunderbird fan, but it works with my family's shared calendars, like the one we have set-up for my son's homeschooling.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> It's not pretty, but it works
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://phabridogor.kde.org/T12486
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Nate there advodoging for Thunderbird is https://pointieststick.com/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> So the main 'usability' guy for KDE won't use PIM 😂 🙄
<valorie> do you mean https://phabricator.kde.org/T12486 ?
<valorie> @RikMills
<valorie> last I used tbird I loathed it
<valorie> back to gmail on the web
<valorie> used to adore kmail though
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Lat I used kmail I loathed it
<valorie> well, it stopped working
<valorie> said it had sent email when it had not
<valorie> that was a long time ago, so
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Just downloaded UbuntuMATE 20.04, fired it up in KVM... when I log in, it logs me out after 5-10 seconds.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> i'll install it on a laptop now, to see what's going to happen
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> why is installer no longer creating SWAP partition, but instead puts swap in a file ?
<valorie> that's the way it has been for years
<valorie> !swap
<ubot5> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> valorie: do you know why?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I'm almost 100% that trusty and xenial created a swap partition
<valorie> it's better
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> how is swap file better than swap partition?
<valorie> I remember trusty.....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> performance wise it's the same
<valorie> lol
<valorie> so long ago
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> but this complidoges maintenance - I only recenlty realized that I'm happiliy backing up my swap file :)
<valorie> the faq above is all I know
<valorie> complidoges?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> @RikMills  There are few packages in universe that needs to be compiled for qtbase-abi-5-12-8 . They are autosynced from Debian. Is there a way we can update them ?
<valorie> what?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> easier to resize (re @MrkiMike: how is swap file better than swap partition?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> that's ... good reason :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I'll still move it back to a partition once install finishes... it's just... I'm old :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> @RikMills  There are few packages in universe that needs to be compiled for qtbase-abi-5-12-8 . They are autosynced from Debian. Is there a way we can recompile them ? (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> i dont care :)
<valorie> aha, the faq mentions both
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> careless, ey? :D (re @popeydc: i dont care :))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> There are way more things I care about than swap.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I love UbuntuMATE. I'm so sorry I didn't hug Martin properly when I met him in Malta a year or two ago :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> MiB Mem :  31995.6 total,  10536.6 free,  15920.5 used,   5538.5 buff/cache
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> MiB Swap:   2048.0 total,   1925.9 free,    122.1 used.  13920.0 avail Mem
<valorie> @MrkiMike I'm old too -- how does that make a difference?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> heh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> They have all been done (re @arunpyasi: @RikMills  There are few packages in universe that needs to be compiled for qtbase-abi-5-12-8 . They are autosynced from Debian. Is there a way we can recompile them ?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> for repackaging you mean ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> I see https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/libdtkwidget2 is still showing 5-12-8 :D Let me know :D (re @RikMills: They have all been done)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> valorie i'm hard to adapt to new things. For instance, I upgraded ubuntuMate trusty to bionic the other day and I was sooooo happy that none of the snaps are installed (as trusty didn't have that :D )
<valorie> time marches on, which is why I'm old
<valorie> lol
<valorie> and things change
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Yes, 5-12-8 there is correct, after it was rebuilt (re @arunpyasi: for repackaging you mean ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I see https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/libdtkwidget2 is still showing 5-12-8 :D Let me know :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Oh, sorry :D (re @RikMills: Yes, 5-12-8 there is correct, after it was rebuilt)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> hehe I misread :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Thank you very much :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> @RikMills  :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @arunpyasi To be clear, there is QA in place that makes sure new Qt won't hit the release pocket in the archive, until all things that need rebuilding have been
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Thanks :) Sounds good to me. (re @RikMills: @arunpyasi To be clear, there is QA in place that makes sure new Qt won't hit the release pocket in the archive, until all things that need rebuilding have been)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> It is good, and annoying, but more good than anything else :P
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Yeah :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> UbuntuMATE 20.04, so far, beautiful :D
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-15
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hope you filed the upgrade testcase :D (re @MrkiMike: UbuntuMATE 20.04, so far, beautiful :D)
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> anyone on -desktop try this please bug #1872802
<ubot5> bug 1872802 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Resizing any window will randomly result in glitchy appearance for a fraction of a second" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872802
<lotuspsychje> other graphic cards might be interesting to test this
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: just for info, had one of our volunteers have this on kubuntu https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DFs6FwPDYG/
<lotuspsychje> someone helped him to dpkg force things to fix
<RikMills> lotuspsychje: thanks. I will fix that later today
<andres_> Hi all! My name is andres, noob on linux and this is my first time I test an ubuntu version. I hve found 3 things I dont know what is the problem.
<andres_> I'm testing Kubuntu 20.04
<andres_> first: When I install a theme on global themes menu, if I want to unninstall the theme I dont see the remove icon when I put the mouse on theme to be uninstall. I have to open the press the "get new global themes" button and search the theme and click to uninstall button
<andres_> second: If I remove a theme, this theme does not disappear from themes window.
<andres_> third: I'm not able to close window with double click on menu icon from window. I dont know if it is a problem or not because this problem run with a lot installed themes not by default.
<RikMills> lotuspsychje: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ksmtp/19.12.3-0ubuntu2
<lotuspsychje> tnx RikMills
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome geremias
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <geremias> /✌️
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <geremias> /
<ubuntu-tester94w> im testing ubuntu studio 20.04 since 3 days, wifi keeps disconnecting im not sure if this is a known bug
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu-tester94w: So, you're the first person to mention this out of possibly hundreds of people. Sounds like a hardware problem on your end.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ubuntu-tester94w: does this happen with previous versions of ubuntu?
<ubuntu-tester94w> thats why i said im not sure + i can call myself a newbie in linux but i want to help as much as i can
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> geremias which flavor are you testing today?
<ubuntu-tester94w> it doesnt happen on 18.04
<ubuntu-tester94w> im using ubuntu studio
<oerheks> what wireless chipset exactly?
<ubuntu-tester94w> it happened also on 19.10
<oerheks> some are known troublemakers
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if it didnt happen in 18.04 then it sounds like a regression and you should file a bug for it
<Eickmeyer> @philipz: Not necessarily. Some chipsets are known troublemakers with newer kernels.
<ubuntu-tester94w> broadcom 802.11 linux sta wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary)
<Eickmeyer> Ok, that might be why. Broadcom wireless is known to be problematic.
<Eickmeyer> Especially with the lowlatency flavor of the kernel.
<ubuntu-tester94w> ok thank you for that. if i disable that is there a way to use another one?
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu-tester94w: Try installing the linux-generic kernel and see if that helps. The lowlatency kernel is only useful if you're doing lowlatency audio work.
<Eickmeyer> And, if you're doing lowlatency audio work, it's best to disable wifi anyhow.
<ubuntu-tester94w> indeed thats why i got the ubuntu studio. planning to use it for audio production.
<ubuntu-tester94w> yes you are right
<ubuntu-tester94w> i will cope with that. waiting to get a thinkpad and try it there also
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu-tester94w: Then yeah. Disabling wifi is best when doing audio work as it tends to interfere and cause xruns.
<Eickmeyer> You can, however, have both kernels installed simultaneously and boot to whichever you want.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Has anyone tried smplayer recently on focal? The upstream new versions (we don't have) say they fix compatibility with mpv 0.32, which we do have. Implying that our smplayer version might be broken with our mpv.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> or can anyone test :)
<oerheks> smplayer 19.10.2~ds0-1build1  is current
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> no, it's not
<RikMills> latest is 20.4.2
<RikMills> https://www.smplayer.info/en/changes
<RikMills> 'Support for mpv 0.32'
<RikMills> oerheks: oh, you mean our current? yes, that is true
<lotuspsychje> tested, seems to working here RikMills
<lotuspsychje> anything specific we should try?
<RikMills> lotuspsychje: sadly it does not say what was changed to support the new mpv
<RikMills> if it is not massively or obviously broken, might be patches to cherry pick if bugs get reported
<RikMills> previous updates for mpv compatibility were because some controls did not work with the new mpv. i.e. mpv had changed the commands/codes needed to be sent to it
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: i cant see things broken on smplayer or mpv yet here
<lotuspsychje> both playing movie like a charm
<RikMills> good. hopefully it mean any issue the upstream author fixed is minor :)
<ubuntu-tester97w> anyone having issues with snap store on ubuntu studio? it looks like a gui bug
<lotuspsychje> elaborate ubuntu-tester97w whats happening exactly?
<ubuntu-tester97w> ubuntu studio 20.04 beta, when i open snap store it appears transparent and windows dimension weird
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-tester97w: im getting weird things aswell, but i presume its still being worked on
<lotuspsychje> im on -desktop, and when opening snap store, ubuntu software launches, update of snap store is showing but im getting error updating it
<ubuntu-tester97w> it seems to work btw but its completely transparent, i can see the icons, and i see my desktop through
<lotuspsychje> maybe popey or Eickmeyer know more of this?
<popey> hello
<popey> wassup?
<ubuntu-tester97w> hi there. so snao store looks completely transparent, i can see the icons, and i see my desktop through
<ubuntu-tester97w> snap*
<popey> can you put a screenshot in imgur or something?
<ubuntu-tester97w> yes right now
<popey> thanks
<lotuspsychje> im just getting update problems https://imgur.com/a/F0AdmuA
<ubuntu-tester97w> https://postimg.cc/qzZqMDsM
<popey> ooh funky
<popey> env | grep SESS
<popey> you running wayland or x11?
<ubuntu-tester97w> just ubuntu studio straight, didnt check if its wayland or x11
<popey> if you open a terminal and run "env | grep SESS" it will tell you
<popey> XDG_SESSION_TYPE=x11
<popey> or just echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<popey> also try from a terminal "sudo snap refresh snap-store --edge" and then restart your session, see if that "fixes" it (I am not convinced it will)
<ubuntu-tester97w> x11
<popey> ok, good
<ubuntu-tester97w> im doing the refresh
<ubuntu-tester97w> lets see
<lotuspsychje> update issue fixed, with update-manager auto snap updates here
<ubuntu-tester27w> ok so i tried sudo snap refresh snap-store --edge and restarted and now snap store is missing popey
<popey> it's probably called "Ubuntu software" in the menu?
<popey> (which is what it should be on ubuntu )
<popey> (i am asking you to try this because edge contains latest build of the application, and if fixed there, means we don't need a bug filed)
<ubuntu-tester27w> no its the same :/
<lotuspsychje> clicking the snap-store open now ubuntu software on -desktop
<popey> ok, I would file a bug with a screenshot then please. https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store/
<ubuntu-tester27w> ok thnks
<popey> ubuntu-tester27w are you based in the USA?
<ubuntu-tester27w> no
<ubuntu-tester27w> Albania
<popey> Good, can I ask you to tell me which mirror is listed in /etc/apt/sources.list) ?
<popey> and did you change mirror, or did it auto-choose the one listed there
<ubuntu-tester27w> yes i changed to main
<popey> ah okay
<popey> never mind then
 * popey wonders what calamares does, if it uses a local mirror or not.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i think @ItzSwirlz reported this same transparency a while back
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i know ubuntu for weirdly adding the weird cd-rom apt repo thing (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <popey> wonders what calamares does, if it uses a local mirror or not.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> was it you who found transparency issue with snap store
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> no
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i'm doing release notes right now xD
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> my mistake, but i do remember someone mentioning it here.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> its fine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> damn. Cinnamon v4.0.10 to v4.4.8-3
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> A lot has changed lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> here it was (re @Udange: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> hm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay so
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ugh forgot what i was going to say, horray
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oh eys
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oh yes (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> As mentioned, Ubuntu Cinnamon's theme is pretty problematic. We can all agree it's not the best
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I think instead we will fork Mint themes-well not exactly fork
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Instead, use their compiler thing to build a #DD682A theme
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Udange did you file a bug report for the transparent software center bug you reported?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ubuntu-tester27w: do paste the link here once you file the bug
<ubuntu-tester26w> ubuntutestingbot i will do that
<ubuntu-tester26w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store/+bug/1873033
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1873033 in snap-store "snap store missing background" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks ubuntu-tester27w. please give as much info on your system to help with tracking down the issue.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> possibly copy and paste the output of 'inxi -b'
<ubuntu-tester26w> ok sure
<ubuntu-tester26w> shpuld i write system info in the bug description section?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> found a duplidoge and its saying that its a theming issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store/+bug/1867417
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867417 in snap-store "snap-store launches without theme (transparent) when using non standard themes" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> calamres-settings-ubuntu has a python script to set the sources based on GeoIP. If it can't determine the Geolodogion it uses main. (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <popey> wonders what calamares does, if it uses a local mirror or not.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Are ubuntu flavors/remixes allowed to choose their own GRUB theme that isn't like Ubuntu's-something a little more different like Linux Mint or a more glossy selector?
<Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirls Yes, I created a custom GRUB theme for Studio.
<Eickmeyer> MATE started it.
<Eickmeyer> Feel free to fork.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> more polls :p
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> alright-heres the Ubuntu Cinnamon 20.04 Release Notes. Will deal with images later https://docs.google.com/document/d/1McPbDnXTP4W8EbqvRP3QKfEqW-fYH97oeqkPK4r0mwY/edit?usp=sharing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> (private link)
<ubuntu-tester26w> when i try to resize any window in ubuntu studio 20.04 (beta), goinf to the right bottom corner its pretty difficult to get the proper arrow for the specific type. it would be great for this to be much easier if possible
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu-tester26w: Limitation of the GTK theme, I'm afraid.
<Eickmeyer> Actually, it's a limitation of Xfce.
<ubuntu-tester26w> Eickmeyer is there any workaround or maybe request feature to xfce developers
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu-tester26w: alt-space, resize
<ubuntu-tester26w> yeah great :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> or alt + right-click + drag
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<ubuntu-tester26w> ubuntutestingbot thnks!
<bduncan> hey, i've been  running the kubuntu beta upgraded from eoan for about a month now. today i tried to upgrade some packages for the new kde upstream release and it looks like some packages are missing... aptitude's resolver says the problem is: libkf5akonadicore5abi1 depends upon libkf5akonadiprivate5abi2 (= 4:19.04.3-0ubuntu6) and libkf5eventviews5 depends upon libkf5akonadicore5abi1 (>= 4:19.04.3). should i file a
<bduncan> bug about this? seems like it might be a simple oversight which will be fixed soon...
<ubuntu-tester13w> extracting .tar.xz on ubuntu studio 20.04(beta) seems to not work well. after extract here, the folder does not show. after closing and opening the file manager than its there
<ubuntu-tester13w> but it may happen that even reopening the file manager will not work. i would need to extract one more time and than it will show 2 folders
<Eickmeyer[m]> bduncan: There's a lot of stuff getting upgraded still. I'd be patient before filing a bug.
<ubuntu-tester13w> https://postimg.cc/S2LGTQ9S
<ubuntu-tester13w> here it is how it looks after being extracted
<ubuntu-tester13w> it shows like a text file beneath
<Eickmeyer[m]> ubuntu-tester97w: I'm unable to reproduce. @philipz, have you had that issue on Xubuntu? ^ (Xubuntu and Ubuntu Studio use the same DE, file extractor, and file manager).
<Eickmeyer[m]> Sorry, ubuntu-tester97w^
<Eickmeyer[m]> Dangit... ubuntu-tester-13w^
<Eickmeyer[m]> ubuntu-tester-13w: Thunar can be slow sometimes, not sure if it's a known bug or not.
<Eickmeyer[m]> The Xubuntu team handles anything Xfce-related like that.
<ubuntu-tester13w> yeah i noticed that it takes a bit to extract indeed
<Eickmeyer[m]> The file extractor is Engrampa, which is a MATE tool iirc.
<ubuntu-tester13w> i will need to wait and see
<bduncan> Eickmeyer[m]: no problem thanks
<bduncan> my googling skills are weak. is there a way i can watch/follow/rss updates to the ubuntu repositories? frantically hitting "update" seems backwards
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Eickmeyer[m]: no problem on xubuntu for me
<RikMills> bduncan: the lower versions of those packages should not be needed any more, but it looks like yesterday launchpad had a glitch when copying the newer .debs that don't need them :(
<RikMills> I am talking to archive admins
<RikMills> apparently this is something that could happen, but they have never seen before!
<RikMills> I am so lucky! lol
<Eickmeyer> RikMills: Fancy odds. Too bad you couldn't have used those at a casino.
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-16
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We are now in Apr 16th GMT, time to let the products roll into Focal Final.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Focal Final is a more fun name then Focal Fossa for developers in my opinion
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Cinnamon already got our minimal and full iso's out, I'm just not promoting them until I can take screenshots and pictures for release notes and website
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> In past releases, Final Freeze does not tend to happen until 9PM UTC on the day in question. 1st ISOs may take a day or 2 after that to come, as usually the upload queue needs reviewing and clearing, and proposed migration is allowed to 'settle'.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Depends who is driving the process though. Might be a little off from that schedule this time.
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> good morning, good night for me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1873117
<ubot5> bug 1873117 in cinnamon (Ubuntu) "cinnamon-settings.py crashed with KeyError in set_timezone(): 'Etc'" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873117
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Perfect oppertunity for me to pitch in and put on my maintainer hat
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Probably again, cherry nitpicking with python
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> also when installing, a series of python suggestions comes up, I will probably patch it so people don't see that annoying thing, and to get more debian maintainer cookie points
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ah here:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Debian Bug #956001
<ubot5> Debian bug 956001 in cinnamon-common "cinnamon-common: Python SyntaxWarning in package setup - bad identity comparisons against literals" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/956001
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Apparently also, my bug report was the first cinnamon-common bug report (the one with system info)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and it looks like i'll file the 3rd one :P
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and it looks like i'll be filing the 3rd one :P (edited)
<guiverc> anyone installing on boxes with floppy installed?  I've got an install wanting to write MBR (bios) to floppy?  (lubuntu)
<valorie> floppy!
<valorie> not for many years
<valorie> don't even have DVD/CD drive anymore
<guiverc> 3.5" 1.44mb thing... yeah I only recently enabled it in BIOS for a askubu lubuntu support question..
<valorie> except as a standalone I bought to burn DVDs at conferences
<valorie> unsure if it will ever get used again
<valorie> no linuxfest northwest this year
<valorie> by next year, will anyone want a DVD burned?
<valorie> probably not
<guiverc> (something is weird here too, the floppy it reports as having ~1920GB4, my hdd only has 160gb)
<valorie> ha
<lotuspsychje> bug #1867613 in progress
<ubot5> bug 1867613 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu dock does not allow drag and move icons at bottom of screen" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867613
<otto__> Hi, after the latest Update on Kubuntu 20.04 Elisa won't work.I am not sure if I should report this and if so how.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> oh didn't know you had multiple ISOs for each. nice, though it would be nicer if there was an option to do a minimal install from the full ISO. (re @ItzSwirlz: Ubuntu Cinnamon already got our minimal and full iso's out, I'm just not promoting them until I can take screenshots and pictures for release notes and website)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> morning lotuspsychje
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> valorie: i have a USB DVD/CD drive just in case :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> have a USB floppy drive as well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills, valorie: this one for you (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <otto__> Hi, after the latest Update on Kubuntu 20.04 Elisa won't work.I am not sure if I should report this and if so how.)
<RikMills> otto__: not working in what way?
<otto__> It crashes immediately after launch it. It doens matter if I click on a mp3 or launch elisa from the launcher. Thats the first half of the terminal output:
<otto__> <Unknown File>: QML QQuickLayoutAttached: Binding loop detected for property "preferredHeight"
<otto__> org.kde.elisa.indexers.manager: Local file system indexer is inactive
<otto__> org.kde.elisa.indexers.manager: Baloo indexer is unavailable
<otto__> org.kde.elisa.indexers.manager: Baloo indexer is inactive
<otto__> The KDE Settings says that "File indexing" is enabled.
<RikMills> otto__: It is working ok here for me on a fully updated system. please report a bug with full details if you can
<ubuntu-tester57w> can anyone try to extract a tar.xz on ubuntu studio 20.04(beta)? its not working properly for me. i need to refresh the file manager in order to see the extracted folder.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ubuntu-tester57w: someone reported that yesterday, are you the same person?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer seems we may have a second person reporting this (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <Eickmeyer[m]> Sorry, ubuntu-tester97w^)
<ubuntu-tester57w> no
<ubuntu-tester57w> forst time today
<ubuntu-tester57w> first*
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> okay then it seems there maybe a problem. can you file a bug about it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you can do so in the terminal like so 'ubunutu-bug thunar'
<ubuntu-tester57w> ok i will do it now
<ubuntu-tester57w> i did tht but the page keeps refreshing, how should i submit the bug?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> do you have a launchpad.net account?
<ubuntu-tester57w> yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> did you copy and paste the text i gave above, as there was a typo in it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> should have been 'ubuntu-bug thunar'
<ubuntu-tester57w> https://postimg.cc/vg308w5v
<ubuntu-tester57w> the spelling is correct
<ubuntu-tester57w> im doing ti manually from the site
<ubuntu-tester57w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/469213
<ubuntu-tester57w> here it is reported before
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #469213 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/469213). The error has been logged
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> are you running xubuntu 9.10?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sorry my mistake, that was the reporter who had it like that :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> click the link 'This bug affects 2 people. Does this bug affect you?'
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> and leave a comment with your system info from 'inxi -b'
<ubuntu-tester57w> ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> @philipz where do I fill the upgrade form?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @MrkiMike didnt follow.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ubuntu-tester57w: please do mention in your comment that it doesnt appear until you refresh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> @philipz didn't you ask me a day or two ago not to forget to fill in the upgrade report form, after I did trusty->xenial->bionic ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @MrkiMike okay that would be at the test tracker
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> strange there are no upgrade testcases for ubuntu mate 18.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> heh
<ubuntu-tester57w> is this blu thing on the corner of image viewer normal? https://postimg.cc/PL9wcG9S
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i haven
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> haven't seen it before
<ubuntu-tester57w> yeah it looks like its always there even when i just open the app without loading any photo
<ubuntu-tester57w> now i opened the app and its not
<ubuntu-tester57w> but if i open a photo it appears
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> now you see it and now you dont
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well i guess you should likely file a bug for it. maybe do a screencast rather than just a screenshot
<ubuntu-tester57w> ok i will do that. where should i file the bug for the image viewer?
<ubuntu-tester57w> i can confirm that this is not happening when i open the app itself, just when i open a photo, sorry for that ubuntutestingbot
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> in the terminal type 'ubuntu-bug ristretto'
<ubuntu-tester57w> ubuntutestingbot thank you!
<ubuntu-tester57w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ristretto/+bug/1873244
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1873244 in ristretto (Ubuntu) "blue corner" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-tester57w: i see you filed the bug directly from launchpad, please use ubuntu-bug like philipz just adviced next time
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-tester57w: that pulls more information into your bug, you can still collect the info with: apport-collect 1873244
<ubuntu-tester57w> it didnt worked lotuspsychje thats why i did it like that.
<lotuspsychje> oh ok
<ubuntu-tester57w> sorry if i make any mistake. im new here. i just want to help as much as i can
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-tester57w: its not a mistake, we all here to help each other mate
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> glad to have you. please try to give as much info as possible in the bug report
<ubuntu-tester57w> and i have free time to try stuff and to report anything wrong. im learning also by you
<ubuntu-tester57w> thank you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so others can try to replidoge your exact system as much as possible to try and reproduce the issue
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> giving the output of 'inxi -b' is a great first step
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> were you running this in a VM, USB or after installing?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-tester57w: i installed ristretto on -desktop but i cant see that blue here
<ubuntu-tester57w> i installed ubuntu studio on my laptop
<ubuntu-tester57w> lotuspsychje can you try to open a photo?
<lotuspsychje> i did
<lotuspsychje> pictures show nicely here
<ubuntu-tester57w> yes indeed but this corners i dont know
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-tester57w: do i need to do anything special?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> was it an upgrade of ubuntu studio or a fresh install?
<ubuntu-tester57w> try to make the picture smaller
<ubuntu-tester57w> fresh install
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> okay let me grab the iso and test
<ubuntu-tester57w> https://streamable.com/xsmqv7
<ubuntu-tester57w> here is a screen recording
<lotuspsychje> weird
<lotuspsychje> i dont see that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> maybe a themeing issue
<lotuspsychje> tryed both with yaru & yaru dark here
<lotuspsychje> my ristretto version is 0.10.0-1
<ubuntu-tester57w> 0.10.0
<ubuntu-tester57w> shows here
<lotuspsychje> system up to date ubuntu-tester57w ?
<ubuntu-tester57w> yes
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-tester57w: try what philipz says, maybe test on another theme in studio?
<ubuntu-tester57w> ok let me try that now
<lotuspsychje> on -desktop i cant make it bug
<ubuntu-tester57w> ok so for ex in adwaita it looks normal
<ubuntu-tester57w> the actual theme that ubuntu studio comes is materia
<ubuntu-tester57w> maybe its smth related to the theme as you pointed
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> nice find
<lotuspsychje> lemme try it in all my themes then
<ubuntu-tester57w> ok :)
<lotuspsychje> no all works here
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-tester57w: try apport-collect 1873244 from terminal
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-tester57w: and add a new description on your bug you have this on the materia theme
<ubuntu-tester57w> ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> just mention you are running the default theme in ubuntu studio and that will suffice
<ubuntu-tester57w> done
<lotuspsychje> nice tnx ubuntu-tester57w you see now all info got pulled into your bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> all that info definitely isnt needed for such a bug. inxi -b would be more than sufficient
<ubuntu-tester57w> how can i change that?
<lotuspsychje> i disagree philipz, kernel version, install media, and upgradestatus are pretty relevant for the devs in my opinion
<lotuspsychje> ristretto version,etc
<ubuntu-tester57w> lotuspsychje how can i add info for the other bug i have on lauchpad?
<ubuntu-tester57w> just chage the number?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> its fine.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: i guess we'll agree to disagree (kernel version is available in inxi)
<ubuntu-tester57w> when i try apport-collect in the terminal it gives me updating problem report,  no additional information collected
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-tester57w: you already apport-collect 1873244
<lotuspsychje> that pulled all the info into your bug, can you see it?
<ubuntu-tester57w> yes but im trying for another bug that i reported yesterday regarding the snap store
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-tester57w: you need to apport-collect BUG ID here
<lotuspsychje> aka, the number at bottom of your launchpad url
<ubuntu-tester57w> so this is the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store/+bug/1873033 i want to add system info
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1873033 in snap-store "snap store missing background" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> apport-collect 1873033
<ubuntu-tester57w> yes thats the one i did and im getting that error
<lotuspsychje> maybe its because its a snap
<ubuntu-tester57w> ok
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-tester57w: does studio have the ubuntu-software icon aswell?
<lotuspsychje> on -desktop i still have both ubuntu-software and snap-store
<ubuntu-tester57w> no just snap store
<lotuspsychje> ok
<RikMills> bduncan: I believe your kde library issue should be fixed now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Before I went to bed, there was a thunder bug fix upload in the queue, so don’t file a bug yet. (re @philipz: @Eickmeyer seems we may have a second person reporting this)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> *thunar
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Oh too late. It might get invalidated.
<lotuspsychje> fix commited bug #1867613
<ubot5> bug 1867613 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu dock does not allow drag and move icons at bottom of screen" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867613
<lotuspsychje> -updating new kernel on fossa
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so i can confirm the issue that ubuntu-tester57w mentioned about the image viewer. @Eickmeyer maybe you want to have a look at it bug 1873244
<ubot5> bug 1873244 in ristretto (Ubuntu) "blue corner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873244
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Yep, that's the Materia theme. I'll report it upstream. (re @philipz: so i can confirm the issue that ubuntu-tester57w mentioned about the image viewer. @Eickmeyer maybe you want to have a look at it bug 1873244)
<ubot5> bug 1873244 in ristretto (Ubuntu) "blue corner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873244
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Reported upstream @philipz https://github.com/nana-4/materia-theme/issues/490
<shaban238> is it normal for the file manager to open always in the left corner even though before closing it i had it in the middle of the screen. it looks like it does nor remember where it was positioned before. it happens also with the terminal. maybe its an xfce thing?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer o
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i've replied for clarity on github
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: Xfce doesn't remember window positioning.
<shaban238> ok thank you!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Seeing your reply, I am questioning if it's the theme then and not ristretto itself. I'm adding ristretto back to the bug report. (re @philipz: i've replied for clarity on github)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i thought about that as well.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz Would you mind adding those screenshots to the launchpad bug report?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> done
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz I'm going to close the github one then. Clearly Ristretto is the problem here.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if you say so. i feel that if all other themes are doing something and its only their theme that is coming out this say, then there is definitely something wrong in their theme that should be fixed.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> It's just the way they're implementing the "There's more to this image" indidogor. Unfortunately, Ristretto is reporting to GTK that there is more to the image (scrollable) when the entire image is shown.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Foundationally, the bug is in ristretto. Different themes show that in a different way.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Materia is just more obvious.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I am almost done with wallpapers for ubuntu lumina,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yay (re @KaiLoveLinux: I am almost done with wallpapers for ubuntu lumina,)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz I reported the bug to #xfce-dev, not sure where to go other than there.
<shaban238> ubuntutestingbot i can see that the same blue border shows even in the settings manager if you scroll up https://streamable.com/g124vq
<shaban238> so maybe its an xfce related thing
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: To tag someone on Telegram, use @ and then their name. ubuntutestingbot is just a bridge to Telegram, the username in in the < > brackets.
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: That blue border is telling you there's nothing further to scroll. In the case of the settings manager, it's working as intended. It's malfunctioning in ristretto.
<shaban238> ah ok. thank you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> All of the offical backgrounds are complete, this will be the default
<shaban238> what about this: https://streamable.com/xzopfg  is it normal that the second window does not resize after removing it from snap?
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: That's another Xfce thing. I saw an xfwm upload hitting last night, so have patience. Not everything is a bug that's unknown.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz , shaban238: Seems as though Xfce is aware of the issue with ristretto: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16648
<ubot5> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 16648 in General "Orange mark at window edges" [Enhancement,Reopened]
<shaban238> Eickmeyer ok :)
<Eickmeyer> Also, keep in mind that bluesabre uploaded a TON of Xfce bugfix updates last night in prep for final freeze, so have patience with anything Xfce related. Chances are a lot of bugs are getting fixed with these updates.
<shaban238> great!
<bluesabre> Fingers crossed. :)
<Eickmeyer> EVERYONE: I recommend holding-off on too much testing until the RC images start dropping. Should start either today or tomorrow, depends on how much the release team can work through the queue.
<Eickmeyer> Otherwise false bug reports could get filed (stuff that's already been fixed, etc.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> This is the usual text of the Freeze email that is sent
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> filing a bug report i presume - https://bugzilla.xfce.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Ristretto&component=General&resolution=--- (re @Eickmeyer: @philipz I reported the bug to #xfce-dev, not sure where to go other than there.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> As linked later, it's a known bug. (re @philipz: filing a bug report i presume - https://bugzilla.xfce.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Ristretto&component=General&resolution=---)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16648
<ubot5> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 16648 in General "Orange mark at window edges" [Enhancement,Reopened]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ok. hadnt gottne that far :D
<lotuspsychje> roger Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> For those that couldn't see the image that RikMills dropped in Telegram of the usual Final Freeze email text: https://t.me/UbuntuTesters/5747
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Shouldn't be a prob for UC (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <Eickmeyer> For those that couldn't see the image that RikMills dropped in Telegram of the usual Final Freeze email text: https://t.me/UbuntuTesters/5747)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> our issues a minor and easy to fix
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz I posted that for the IRC room, they don't get images on their end automatically.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Not guaranteed the release team will follow the same this year, but it give an idea of what 'usually' happens when the FinalFreeze portcullis drops
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> They'll probably break convention this time just to annoy me. 🤣
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2020-April/001277.html
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I doubt I will get Ubuntu Lumina to release on time , but I will be as close as possible
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> because I am moving this weekend
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-17
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Cinnamon had their first release delayed two months-i'm sure you'll be fine as long as there isn't another major release (like LM 20) in the way that could remove hype (re @KaiLoveLinux: I doubt I will get Ubuntu Lumina to release on time , but I will be as close as possible)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> e.g. ubuntu cinnamon kinda rushed a little in 19.10, because LM 19.3 was going to be released the next few days
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I understand, I mean once Ubuntu itself was delayed. (re @ItzSwirlz: Ubuntu Cinnamon had their first release delayed two months-i'm sure you'll be fine as long as there isn't another major release (like LM 20) in the way that could remove hype)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It's okay, it happens to everyone (re @KaiLoveLinux: I understand, I mean once Ubuntu itself was delayed.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Doesn't signify whether the team is trash or not
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Only downside is that it will remove time for the next release-20.04 for UC was a tiny bit impacted by that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Right, I just gotta keep positive and not think I am a failure for not hitting the deadline.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @GiuseppeVenturaGiordano
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GiuseppeVenturaGiordano> Hi! I'm hyped for the next stable version
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: i talked to the UWN team and they want to publish the devs are looking for more point release testers, but they need a source article they can base on, some guide/explain what it is exactly you need
<RikMills> lotuspsychje: I'll have to discuss that with other flavours. probably AFTER we get 20.04 out
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: great!
<shaban238> any news about the snap store background bug?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Looks like it switched to saying LTS now!:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>  (edited)Looks like it switched to saying LTS now!:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban238: did you check the bug report?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> how is it going running on a RPi (re @troyBORG: )
<shaban238> yes cheked that and no feedback
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <lightonflux> Hello. I just enabled the keyboard mouse, the a11y feature. The default movement speed was 10 pixels. Which is unusable and only changeable with dconf.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <lightonflux> Could you be so kind and enable it on your system and check if you can use it?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Which flavor and how exactly
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Might be good to do a screencast
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-final-release-status-tracking/15366
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Will be updating that as required next week.
<shaban238> if i open xfce power manager and than system preferences and click again power manager i would get a spinning ball. is this normal?
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: Can't reproduce here.
<shaban23855> https://streamable.com/fhkc7n
<Eickmeyer> shaban23855: Yes, I understand it's reproducable on your system. However, if it can't be reproduced on other systems, then it's moot and not a bug.
<shaban23855> thats why im asking to try
<Eickmeyer> shaban23855: I tried!!!
<shaban23855> hm, and what about the snap store
<Eickmeyer> Ohhh... this time I followed a little closer.
<Eickmeyer> I was able to reproduce this time and, yes, that's normal because you alredy have xfce4-power-manager open in another window. It's to prevent you from having duplicate windows.
<Eickmeyer> As far as the snap store, let me try.
<shaban23855> okbtw  it would be better if you click that to send you to the window already opened and not getting a spinning ball
<shaban23855> IMHO
<Eickmeyer> Limitation of Xfce.
<shaban23855> i see :)
<Eickmeyer> Unable to reproduce the snap store issue. I think it might be a graphics card problem on your end.
<shaban23855> anyway i reported 2 days ago the bug with the sanp store. its pretty weird as i fresh installe dthe system different times and its still there
<Eickmeyer> Don't expect all bugs to get worked on immediately.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban23855: yep agree that would be a better thing than doing the spinning ball.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you can file the bug here https://bugzilla.xfce.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Xfce4-power-manager&component=General&resolution=---
<shaban23855> its not a problem on my graphic i can guarantee you
<Eickmeyer> shaban23855: I'll try it on 3 different systems and report back, but I tried it just now on my system and no issues.
<shaban23855> https://postimg.cc/tsLpYVKp
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i see three bugs opened about the same snap store bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store/+bug/1867417
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867417 in snap-store "snap-store launches without theme (transparent) when using non standard themes" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store/+bug/1872767
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1872767 in snap-store "Snap Store transparent UI" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store/+bug/1873033
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1873033 in snap-store "snap store missing background" [Undecided,New]
<shaban23855> so it means that others are getting the same
<Eickmeyer> Ok, that means it's reproducible and perhaps those need to be combined into the same bug.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes if someone as the ability, please do combine them
<oerheks> that background thingy, is it a theme issue?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> one of the bugs mentions 'when using non standard themes' so yes seems like a theming issue
<Eickmeyer> I think it's an Nvidia driver issue.
<shaban23855> my card its not nvidia
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban23855: which gpu do you have?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> :D
<shaban23855> intel hd3000
<shaban23855> btw im trying another theme
<shaban23855> and its not reproducable
<Eickmeyer> Bugs marked as duplicates.
<shaban23855> so the main theme is materia
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so 1867417 should be the main report
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks
<Eickmeyer> It should fallback to adwaita when using Materia. Although, I have about a year-old bug open with the gtk-common-themes snap to get materia in and nobody has done it. >.<
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> just yesterday i was speaking to stuart langridge about snap theming issue he was having on ubuntu mate :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> does studio have adwaita-full installed by default, as xubuntu doesnt
<shaban23855> yes studio as adwaita
<shaban23855> has*
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> there is a difference between adwaita and adwaita-full
<shaban23855> ah ok
<Eickmeyer> That shouldn't matter. The snaps use a snap for theming called gtk-common-themes.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> adwaita has just the symbolic icons and adwaita-full has the colored icons
<Eickmeyer> The problem in this instance is the snap isn't automatically falling-back to adwaita.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep that seems to be the issue.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> like the person mentioned in the bug report.
<oerheks> good spot
<shaban23855> so pardon me as im a newbie but im trying my best to spo things as it should be properly done
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban23855: once you file the power manager bug, do paste the url here
<shaban23855> spot*
<shaban23855> yes i will do that
<Eickmeyer> I think that "power manager" bug is actually a bug with xfwm because it should be raising the window, but is not.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i'm a newbie as well. just know many bugs will need to be filed upstream with xfce, as they aren't studio specific bugs
<shaban23855> btw can i ask you smth. i have unchecked all my power management options and screen savers and my laptop goes blank screen anyhow
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> was thinking it maybe a settings manager bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban23855: that seems weird
<Eickmeyer> @philipz Nah, it's Xfwm. Xfwm simply doesn't raise applications to the foreground when they're called upon. It's reproducible everywhere.
<Eickmeyer> Settings manager is simply a fancy application launcher.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> oh okay. well we can change the component after shaban23855 files it
<shaban23855> can you please provide me with some hints on how to put the title and the description
<Eickmeyer> Related to the snap-store bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1585332
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1585332 in snapd "Graphical snaps don't honour the desktop theme" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban23855: title could be, unable to launch app under settings manager if already open
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> description, you can just link to your video
<Eickmeyer> Nah, provide detail and describe the video. Bug reports with a video link are useless and treated as spam.
<Eickmeyer> I mean, describe and link, don't simply post the link. :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> installed and running xubuntu 20.04 starting this morning and i presume the missing icons in software were a bug, but as its there in bluesabre's screenshot i guess not - https://bluesabre.org/content/images/2020/04/desktop-06-software.png
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> or is it?
<Eickmeyer> @philipz Luckily for you, the Graybird theme is included in gtk-common-themes.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> :D
<lotuspsychje> philipz: some icons are not ready yet, got the same on -desktop here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is this something new to studio 20.04, or was it also around in 19.10?
<Eickmeyer> Materia is the problem in that it's not. I have a bug opened with the upstream developer of gtk-common-themes and they don't care.
<lotuspsychje> grey default gear icons
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: strange that it would be like that when these are well known apps like krita and obs
<lotuspsychje> @philipz: https://imgur.com/a/6gbiIX3
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Eickmeyer: thats unfortunate
<Eickmeyer> Indeed. It's one reason we're not recommending snaps for Ubuntu Studio among others.
<Eickmeyer> 1) theming is wrong, 2) external plugins cannot be accessed.
<lotuspsychje> @philipz: journal spits out a bunch of denied snap store stuff, not sure if related to the default icons
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is studio installing the snap store by default?
<shaban23855> yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> we aren't doing that on xubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: maybe file a bug about
<lotuspsychje> yesterday was asked not to file too much bugs, should i?
<bluesabre> snap-store only delivers snaps, if I understand correctly. That loses the rest of the archive.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> from what i understood snap-store installs everything
<bluesabre> I’ll have to take another look.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: has to be file one way or another. if they dont want to deal with it now, they wont.
<lotuspsychje> but maybe they still working on the store right now?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> it would be against gnome software, as it happens on xubuntu as well
<lotuspsychje> from what i understand snap store is now ubuntu software centre yeah
<lotuspsychje> opening the snap store, opens it
<shaban23855> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16707
<ubot5> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 16707 in Settings Manager "unable to launch app under settings manager if already open" [Normal,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <redx_admin> 😟
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban23855: thanks. i've commented
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: from what i understand, snap-store is a rebranded snap version of gnome software
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: I'd say bugs against snaps are an exception since they don't rely on a specific release or packages to get pushed through in to the archive.
<lotuspsychje> ok Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> It looks like the majority of the packages awaiting approval are done (from 82 packages last I looked down to 8), so I think we can reopen reporting bugs, lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<Eickmeyer> I'd expect RC images to start dropping sometime today or tomorrow.
<shaban23855> can someone explain me if im doing smth wrong that im getting the blank screen after the lapotp being unused? i changed all power manager settings and also disabled screen saver and lock screen
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i replied to you earlier that that seems wrong
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Eickmeyer, bluesabre: ^^^
<bluesabre> Might be a competing lock screen. Make sure light-locker is not also installed and running, especially if coming from an upgrade.
<Eickmeyer> We did remove light-locker from the seed.
<Eickmeyer> Oh, progress on the snap store theming issue: I talked to someone who is going to work on getting Materia included in gtk-common-themes tonight, should resolve the issue in the next day or so.
<shaban23855> this is a fresh install and its not coming from an upgrade
<Eickmeyer> My rationalle: It's directly affecting Ubuntu Studio users at this point.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> \o/
<Eickmeyer> The open issue: https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gtk-common-themes/-/issues/13
<shaban23855> ok so i have spotetd that this blank screen may be happening as i choosed supend for the laptop lid. i tried turn display off and i did not get the blank screen after idle
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> great bug triaging. keep it up.
<shaban23855> im just trying to replicate again to be sure
<Eickmeyer> shaban23855: For snap-store, do this: "killall snap-store" then "snap refresh --channel=latest/stable/materia gtk-common-themes"
<Eickmeyer> Try the snap store then.
<Eickmeyer> Make sure you're using Materia.
<shaban23855> ok let me try it now
<shaban23855> Eickmeyer yeahh its working :D
<Eickmeyer> Perfect. I'll let them know.
<shaban23855> thnks!
<Eickmeyer> shaban23855: It will be in the candidate channel today and stable by monday.
<lotuspsychje> Eickmeyer @philipz could this be related to that icon bug #1843183
<ubot5> bug 1843183 in Snap Store "Snap store silently ignores bad icons from snapcraft.yaml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843183
<shaban23855> great!
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: That's verrrry possible.
<lotuspsychje> not sure i understand the yaml part about this bug
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: The yaml file tells the snap store which icon to use to display the application in the store. Per that bug, if it's not a perfectly square icon (1:1), it's being ignored.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: might be for the snap store but unrelated for gnome-software as those apps aren't snap there
<Eickmeyer> @philipz Actually, the snap store shares a LOT of code with gnome-software, so it's likely the same bug, just reported against different packages.
<Eickmeyer> In this case, appropriately.
<lotuspsychje> but the snap-store is going to be ubuntu-software right? thats what popey said to us?
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: Yes, ubuntu-software, not gnome-software. That remains separate.
<lotuspsychje> snap-store doesnt work on -desktop for me, it launches ubuntu software now
<lotuspsychje> ok, so the icons showing as a gear are: retext, gnome-boxes,tali,lollypop,inkscape and gnome robots on the recent programs
<lotuspsychje> how about at your end @philipz ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> bug filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1873493
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1873493 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "icons missings from recent releases section" [Undecided,New]
<shaban238> ok can someone please try to replicate this: 1. scrennsaver off, 2. lock screen off, 3. https://postimg.cc/xJzvJ78C, 4. https://postimg.cc/SX5LKqy3, 5. https://postimg.cc/hfqrxS9q, 6. close your lid, 7. open it again after few seconds, 8. after 1 min max system goes to sleep
<Eickmeyer[m]> I'm running on a desktop, so I can't atm.
<shaban238> sorry links got the comma :/
<shaban238> ok Eickmeyer
<shaban238> https://postimg.cc/xJzvJ78Chttps://postimg.cc/SX5LKqy3https://postimg.cc/hfqrxS9q
<shaban238> still not pasting properly sorry
<Eickmeyer> Links were fine before.
<Eickmeyer> Don't try to paste them again.
<shaban238> ok
<Eickmeyer> My client filters out the commas.
<Eickmeyer> (as do most)
<shaban238> o super
 * Eickmeyer[m] uploaded an image: image.png (425KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/wpCYBteujdkcULTBFjdpDzzS >
<Eickmeyer> ^ snap-store and gnome-software running simultaneously
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> yeah but i dont have gnome software installed
<Eickmeyer> Right, my point is ubuntu-software != gnome-software.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Eickmeyer: is humanity also shipped on studio?
<Eickmeyer> @philipz the icon theme?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes
<Eickmeyer> no.
<Eickmeyer> WAIT....
<Eickmeyer> yes.
<Eickmeyer> Pulled-in as a dep on something else.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks
<Eickmeyer> Likely elementary-icon-theme, much like Xubuntu, because legacy reasons.
<sdeziel> I already asked in #ubuntu+1, sorry for re-asking here: debootstrapping focal no longer brings initramfs-tools. Is that intentional?
<Eickmeyer> sdeziel: No clue.
<Eickmeyer> This is just for testing collaboration, we don't make those decisions here.
<sdeziel> Eickmeyer: understood. If you however do know where the package list comes from, I'd appreciate as it would help me find the decision makers ;)
<Eickmeyer> No idea.
<sdeziel> I don't necessarily object to the change, just trying to understand why it was made
<sdeziel> OK, thanks anyway
<Eickmeyer> sdeziel: Answered in ubuntu+1.
<shaban238> Eickmeyer is the cpu governor in ubuntustudiocontrols connected to the powermanager under the hood?
<shaban238> as im trying different settings for the blank page problem
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: The code is here: https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-controls/tree/usr/bin/ubuntustudio-controls
<Eickmeyer> It reads /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0/scaling_governor
<shaban238> thank you but i would need to study computer science to understand that  :D
<Eickmeyer> And then ssets it as necessary.
<shaban238> yes im sure it does i just want to replicate it correctly and see if other has the same issue
<lotuspsychje> @philipz installed gnome-software and affected/confirmed your bug
<popey> lotuspsychje you pinged me, wassup?
<lotuspsychje> popey: we had a few bugs with snap store here, we were discussing about things
<popey> ok, anything that needs my help / attention?
<lotuspsychje> well snap-store seems to have the same bug as philipz just filed popey
<popey> link?
<lotuspsychje> bug #1873493
<ubot5> bug 1873493 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "icons missing from main and internal pages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873493
<popey> thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <lightonflux> Ubuntu Vanilla (Gnome) 20.04. (re @philipz: Might be good to do a screencast)
<lotuspsychje> popey: https://imgur.com/a/6gbiIX3
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @lightonflux you should file a bug against gnome control center 'ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center'
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> and you can attach the video to the bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Rafael
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I just installed the latest Kubuntu 20.04 and I'm having a lot of trouble getting a VS Code/Powershell/.NET Core environment set up. Tons of unmet dependencies that can't be installed. I have fully functional environments on my 18.04 laptop and 18.04 desktop. Is anyone here into .NET Core development on Linux?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills, valorie: ^^^
<shaban238> when i click an icon and click the other one it does not respond (top panel)
<shaban238> https://streamable.com/wzc22e
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: That's because every indicator is using the same xfce panel plugin. It's simly not capable of switching menus on the fly.
<Eickmeyer> Not a bug, just a limitation.
<shaban238> still limitation...
<Eickmeyer> Yes. Expected behavior though.
<shaban238> can i suggest it to xfce developers?
<Eickmeyer> I highly doubt there's anything they can do. I'm beginning to think the Xfce desktop isn't for you, shaban238.
<Eickmeyer> The way the panel works is that you must close one menu to open another. That's what's expected.
<shaban238> well telling the truth i really like it
<shaban238> i just think IMHO needs some improvements and can be perfect
<Eickmeyer> I highly recommend joining #xfce-dev.
<Eickmeyer> I'm sure they'd love to talk over improvements. Bear in mind, though, Xfce development is glacially slow compared to other DEs.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> its the same way on windows, so doubt its a limitation
<Eickmeyer> Probably by design then.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> assume its the same in Mate and most DEs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> maybe Gnome and KDE might be different
<shaban238> no but really, i mean i have tried gnome for a long time, kde also, i really like xfce but still i think that it needs improvements that im sure can be done. like for example resitzing a window.
<shaban238> anyway. this is not the place for this so..
<Eickmeyer> One way to contribute to a project is to give suggestions, so you're doing the right thing, just in the wrong place. That's why I recommended #xfce-dev.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> windows resizing is something that likely wont be fixed and seems to be theming issue - you should get used to the workaround for that - https://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> For minor improvements is it worth requesting sync?
<shaban238> yes im getting used  :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Also I think sometimes when syncing bugs can occur
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Like, that cinnamon time issue crash: it was a glitch
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> The code was same as LM and Debian and I couldn’t replidoge it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Blue man had a major crash too, but next update fixed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Is syncing still allowed to happen for these types of things this week
<Eickmeyer> @ItsSwirlz I'd recommend SRUs at this point.
<Eickmeyer> The release team has already said they're puting everything to SRUs for focal now on.
<Eickmeyer> *punting
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Nothing in the Ubuntu archive should have unmet dependencies. If you are trying to install things from 3rd party sources, then in most cases they need to update themselves their side. (re @Zachariah: I just installed the latest Kubuntu 20.04 and I'm having a lot of trouble getting a VS Code/Powershell/.NET Core environment set up. Tons of unmet dependencies that can't be installed.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> It is not unusual for 3rd parties to take some weeks or months to get things working on a new LTS release
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> If there are issues you are think are Ubuntu side, then please report bugs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Sorry, but I have no experience installing the things in your case, so cannot help with specific fixes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Fair enough. I added Microsoft's repo, but the dependencies are from the Ubuntu repo. They may be out of date, which is why they refuse to install.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> 'sudo apt update' to get your repos cache up to date
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> During ubuntu development especially library version change often, making software built for previous version uninstallable until the supplier rebuilds. I suspect microsoft will update their repos quite soon to work with 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> During ubuntu development especially library versions change often, making software built for previous version uninstallable until the supplier rebuilds. I suspect microsoft will update their repos quite soon to work with 20.04 (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I ran apt update multiple times. There is no repo for 20.04, so I was trying to get the 18.04 or 19.10 repos working. It is probably a matter of the dependencies being for the wrong OS version. I'll see if I can submit a ticket to Microsoft. Often MS trails LTS versions for a while. SQL Server required 16.04 well after 18.04 came out.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Yeah, I would quite astonished if the 18.04 or 19.10 repos worked without problem! (re @Zachariah: I ran apt update multiple times. There is no repo for 20.04, so I was trying to get the 18.04 or 19.10 repos working. It is probably a matter of the dependencies being for the wrong OS version. I'll see if I can submit a ticket to Microsoft. Often MS trails LTS versions for a while. S
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep mixing 19.10 3rd party repo with 20.04 is looking for porblems
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> tried to install cawbird 19.10 on 20.04 and it wouldnt install due to dependancies
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> just another reason why we have appimages, snaps and flatpaks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Evil snap thingies try to help mitigate these issues, but they are not available or ideal for all things.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I appreciate the insight. I am trying to ramp 20.04 up to satisfying all of my development requirements. I do a lot of NodeJS/React stuff as well, and that works without issues.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Some things work well cross release as they are not tied to system library ABIs, other things are very much so so need updating for each release. Such is life on a linux system
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I know. I wouldn't be doing all this if I didn't really love Linux and want to be able to do everything in it. I should note that the Powershell library I am using is Universal Dashboard and is 100% cross-platform compatible. I have it running on my laptop and it is able to pull from my Azure SQL DB and display the results in Chrome for Linux.
<valorie> @Zachariah -- wouldn't it be easier to just run Windows in a VM?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I have almost 10 computers. A couple are Windows, a couple are Linux, and one is a Windows Server. My main laptop is dual-boot, but I almost always boot to K-18.04. I'm not unable to work. I'm doing Proof-of-Concept to test the new Ubuntu 20.04's ability to work for me and reporting issues when it can't.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I don't like dual-boot because I don't wanna log out from linux
<valorie> so a VM works for me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I don't either, but this is an ultra-thin ASUS Flip that has all embedded components, so I kept the stock Windows because it is licensed and just added a Linux partition. It has a 512GB SSD, so there was plenty of room to do this.
<valorie> nice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> SRUs? (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <Eickmeyer> @ItsSwirlz I'd recommend SRUs at this point.)
<Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<shaban238> Eickmeyer when you do a fresh install of ubuntu studio (even though this happened also with normal ubuntu) the wifi during the installation, after connecting it didnt download additional updates. i read somewhere that its suggested to connect via ethernet during the installation process. is that right?
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: If your wifi doesn't work out fo the box, yes.
<Eickmeyer> Usually that happens with broadcom wireless cards.
<shaban238> i see. actually it got connected first. with ubuntu 18.04 didnt happen btw
<shaban238> anyway, next week will be the final day :D  cant wait
<Eickmeyer> :)
<shaban238> btw Eickmeyer any idea why im getting this: https://postimg.cc/c6Hb4RX6
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: Not 100% sure on that. You might ask in #xubuntu.
<shaban238> ok
<bluesabre> jphilips: as a follow up from earlier, it seems snap-store is only aware of snaps, while gnome-software has both. https://i.imgur.com/lcjC9l3.png
<bluesabre> (catfish being a deb-only package)
<jphilips> bluesabre: thanks for the info. so i guess ubuntu is testing out their full collections of snaps after the test run with calculator and characters
<jphilips> could have sworn i read on OMG that the snap store still allowed installing of debs
<valorie> KDE discover has all available packages including appimages, snaps and flatpak -- if you enable the last three
<valorie> that includes gnome packages of course
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sweet
<valorie> oh gosh, going outside while the sun still shines
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> well cinnamon did get synced for some reason (re @ItzSwirlz: For minor improvements is it worth requesting sync?)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-18
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> Waht was the package that allowed Ubuntu's logo to show up at boot alongside the OEM?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> plymouth?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> what a beautiful site:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Going good.  Been using home assistance in a docker container on it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Working good.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Only issues is on reboot it keeps setting the date to the day I installed it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> So I have to do a ntpdate sync towards my pfSense to get the time.  Then it works. (re @philipz: how is it going running on a RPi)
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> It was 10:01pm for me when you sent that.... (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> good morning)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> morning here :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is anyone else noticing this bug with the close button:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i'm running the cawbird snap
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> I also experience this with the Firefox Snap. (re @philipz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Incidentally, I don't experience it with all of them, just some of them.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Never heard of cawbird.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Looks cool. (re @philipz: i'm running the cawbird snap)
<lotuspsychje> morning @troyBORG and @philipz
<shaban238> im still getting this blank screen even though in the power manager i selected everything correctly. so after computer is idle i got a black screen and it should not
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <brsvh65> Should the issue of ubuntu-server preinstalled server image report here?
<shaban238> https://streamable.com/1f9k7w
<shaban238> this are my settings: https://postimg.cc/Mcjh1Bfx
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> did you file a bug for it? (re @schykle: Incidentally, I don't experience it with all of them, just some of them.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> fork of elementary OS's abandoned twitter client called corebird (re @troyBORG: Never heard of cawbird.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Looks cool.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban238: i'd report that upsteram with xfce https://bugzilla.xfce.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Xfce4-power-manager&component=General&resolution=---
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> paste the link here when you do. attach your settings file in the bug report
<shaban238> ok thank you
<shaban238> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16712
<ubot5> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 16712 in General "getting blank screen after idle" [Normal,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban238: can you attach the actual file and not the screenshot of it
<shaban238> ok i will do that
<shaban238> did it!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> moving day is upon me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Morning/afternoon everyone
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> afternoon @ItzSwirlz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Looks like there has been no daily builds for today, so keeps your eyes peeled for Focal Final testcases
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/412/builds
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Meanwhile i'll go work on website
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Here's a sneaky peeky:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> did you also get the .com?
<Ussat> Anyone here able to maby point out something that makes zero sence to me:  https://pastebin.com/j5i78zT7 this is a fresh install of a iso from yesterday, but I installed it on a 50GB disk, in vmware. I chose use entire disk and put in a LVM
<RikMills> can someone hint software-properties past the crash/7.2.8-1ubuntu1 test failures, or retry the tests if it is likely to now find the missing ddebs?
<RikMills> damn. typed in wrong chat^ sorry
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> XD
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> All good @RikMills
<RikMills> ubuntu-quality and ubuntu-release IRC channels are right next to each other on my client :P
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Don't forget -release-party I'm sure that has never been done by anyone either. :D
<RikMills> I don't join there until a release is imminent!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> we have .org-i'm not sure if .com will be important but we will see (re @philipz: did you also get the .com?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> better to have both, to keep squaters away
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> yeah i read it (re @philipz: better to have both, to keep squaters away)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> dont worry, dming the person who owns the domain
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> do i have to worry about a .net squatter?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> or will .com be enough
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> I would worry about .* squatter. You probably want all the things just to be safe.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> .com and .org minimum should be fine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Yeah, focus on the mainstream stuff first.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> .com is most important
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> strange, as godaddy says the .com is available
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you sure? (re @ItzSwirlz: dont worry, dming the person who owns the domain)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ? yeah (re @philipz: you sure?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> if we can try to get it minus well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> asking if you are sure its already registered, as godaddy has it as available
<shaban238> Eickmeyer can i please ask you smth?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i'll try to help shaban238 if i can
<shaban238> thank you :)
<shaban238> there is an option in realtimequickscan to add the soundcard to be checked also. in the help file it says that you need to find the IRQ in proc/interupts and than do export SOUND_CARD_IRQ={IRQ #} in the same terminal window. i did that and im getting Checking for devices at IRQ {IRQ #32}... did not find any. not ok.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> oh that's above my knowledge. sorry.
<shaban238> no worries
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills, @kc2bez: you guys have any input for our tester
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> not a clue :P
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Sorry, I don't know either.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> a heads up to all the flavors, i'll be putting out a call for testers tomorrow, to give one last push for testing before the release.
<shaban238> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> are all the isos for final being uploaded at the same time
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: So, that's a support question, and this isn't exactly a support chat. I'm pretty confident OvenWerks in #ubuntustudio would know what to do there, I have no clue. For some reason, all of my hardware Just Works™.
<shaban238> ok thnks anyway
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: Also, realtimeconfigquickscan isn't the be-all/end-all, it's just a few "pointers" to get you to a more-optimized configuration, but it is 100% dependent on the hardware, OS, and tools available. Sometimes it returns false positives, too.
<Eickmeyer> Kinda like the audio engineering mantra: Mix with your ears, not with your eyes. :)
<shaban238> yes i remember you told me that. i managed to have all good btw and im not getting any xruns so its good to go :D
<Eickmeyer> Sweet. :(
<Eickmeyer> s/:(/:)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Focal Final] (20101020ubuntu613) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Focal Final] (20101020ubuntu613) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Focal Final] (20101020ubuntu613) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Focal Final] (20101020ubuntu613) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Focal Final] (20101020ubuntu613) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We got netboot!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<Eickmeyer> RCs are slowly pouring in.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> currently testing netboot amd64 in vm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> iso is still wrong but I went to the mirror, grabbed latest (apr 16)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> the latest update was apr 18 tho, but i can't figure out how to update it
<Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz: The netboot's date will always be wrong. It has something to do with when the first netboot was created, and that it is manually built as opposed to built daily.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> checking out @bashfulrobot on DLN - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB2BazvTDk4
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Is it a bug when after using netboot to install ubuntu desktop (all, first two options not minimal), the wallpaper isn't set
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> the warty-final-ubuntu.png hasn't been placed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> file as a bug?
<Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz Does the file exist at all in the install?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ill check-i saw when looking at the backgrounds i saw the focal image
<Eickmeyer> Ok. the warty-final-ubuntu.png should be a symlink to whatever the name of the default wallpaper is.
<Eickmeyer> If it's not there, then there might be a bug in ubuntu-settings.
<Eickmeyer> actually, the bug would be in ubuntu-wallpapers.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It’s there
<Eickmeyer> Is it symlinking then?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> No, the dconf is correct
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But the wallpaper isn’t changing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Actually
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It’s not even able to change
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Or be enabled
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-19
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Can’t find anything in the control lol center log
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Can’t find anything in the control center log (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Sorry to put you through that. Hahaha (re @philipz: checking out @bashfulrobot on DLN - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB2BazvTDk4)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> just got a crash for ksplashqml, not sure how to report it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I am running beta kubuntu 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I guess the instructions are here...https://community.kde.org/Guidelines_and_HOWTOs/Debugging/How_to_create_useful_crash_reports#Preparing_your_KDE_packages
<Eickmeyer> !bug | @Bradlee
<ubot5> @Bradlee: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I guess I am missing these files???:
<Eickmeyer> All Ubuntu (and flavor) installations come with ubuntu-bug. It's a terminal command. Open Konsole and type in what I posted ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I tried ubuntu-bug ksplashqml and got this...:
<Eickmeyer> !paste
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eickmeyer> Something else provides ksplashqml.
<Eickmeyer> @RikMills ^ This is your territory now.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> what would you recommend I do to help?
<Eickmeyer> I don't know what package provides ksplashqml, otherwise I'd be able to help.
<Eickmeyer> @Bradlee Unless the error is reproducible, I wouldn't worry about it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> @Eickmeyer Okay, thanks...just wanting to help...let me know if there are any bugs you want me to focus on or test
<Eickmeyer> @Bradlee Keep an eye here for when the Release Candidates drop, and on iso.qa.ubuntu.com. That's what is going to need the testing.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> are they going to make kmail compatible with gmail?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you mentioned the testing week, so its all good. (re @bashfulrobot: Sorry to put you through that. Hahaha)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> @Eickmeyer is kmail intended to be used with gmail?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> There's a known bug/conflict with gmail, which is one of the reasons kmail isn't installed by default in Kubuntu. kmail is pretty broken atm. :/ (re @Bradlee: @Eickmeyer is kmail intended to be used with gmail?)
<gorfine> FYI, the QA for 18.04.4 seems to have mostly missed installing packages. After a normal install, not touching /etc/apt or otherwise mangling stuff, apt-get fails for many packages. It claims "requested an impossible situation" or "unstable distribution" or "held broken packages" when I try to install normal stuff like gcc and clang.
<housecat> is that after doing sudo apt-get update?
<gorfine> after many attempts at that
<housecat> hrm
<gorfine> not sure how this could have been missed, since I don't think I did anything all that strange
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc thoughts of where i should file this snap related issue of the close button (re @philipz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> https://github.com/diddlesnaps/cawbird/issues (re @philipz: @popeydc thoughts of where i should file this snap related issue of the close button)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Oooh! This looks cool! (re @popeydc: https://github.com/diddlesnaps/cawbird/issues)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @schykle said he found it in another snap as well, so its not a single snap issue (re @popeydc: https://github.com/diddlesnaps/cawbird/issues)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> else i would have definitely field it with them
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @schykle can you get the list of apps that have problems with it that you know
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Good idea!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Currently Firefox, Cawbird, and Audacity for me. (re @philipz: @schykle can you get the list of apps that have problems with it that you know)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> are there any snaps not affect? :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @schykle presume your running ubuntu mate :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> GIMP, Telegram, Discord, Eye Of GNOME (eog) (re @philipz: are there any snaps not affect? :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Indeed I am! I don't experience these oddities in Ubuntu MATE BTW. Just under GNOME with Adwaita. (re @philipz: @schykle presume your running ubuntu mate :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> I'm still digging around because I have no idea where to look for what might be the issue. No idea what to file against TBH.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes Adwaita is what cawbird seems to be looking like
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i also dont know where to file it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> installing cawbird on xubuntu 19.10 to see if it happens there as well
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> okay so doesn't happen on 19.10, so a regression, and with 20.04, changing the theme, doesn't change cawbird's theme
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @schykle does that happen on your end as well?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Still Adwaita for me 🤔 (re @philipz: @schykle does that happen on your end as well?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so changing the theme doesnt fix the issue on your end as well, correct?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Indeed, but Cawbird seems to be the only one that keeps the Adwaita theme. (re @philipz: so changing the theme doesnt fix the issue on your end as well, correct?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Indeed, but Cawbird seems to be the only one that keeps the Adwaita theme. The others just change. (edited) (re @philipz: so changing the theme doesnt fix the issue on your end as well, correct?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> but changing the theme still doesnt fix the close button bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> I only see it with Adwaita. Perhaps it's an issue with the GTK-themes from Snap?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> It was the only important thing I talked about. (re @philipz: you mentioned the testing week, so its all good.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @bashfulrobot what no talk about budgie
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Very little outside my intro. Wasn't the point of the episode. 😀
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> good night lotuspsychje, though its morning here :D
<lotuspsychje> hey @philipz ; )
<Cruft> Why is indexing on battery a default?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=focal&arch=any&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=ksplashqml (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <Eickmeyer> @RikMills ^ This is your territory now.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Cruft: can you explain further what you mean
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> reminder for flavor that want to give the extra push - https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1251782589427273728
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @wimpress @bashfulrobot @kc2bez @RikMills @franksmcb @Sick_Rimmit ^^^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @schykle any update on your end. where you able to file the bug or triage any more.
<lotuspsychje> a lot of bugs solved on -desktop here
<lotuspsychje> nice work guys!
<lotuspsychje> someone just filed bug #1873658
<ubot5> bug 1873658 in Ubuntu "Deb Files are not opened by the installer 20.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873658
<lotuspsychje> tested it, and the deb indeed opens fileroller
<bluesabre> @philipz: No need to announce release notes early. The release notes are subject to change until the release is done since new issues can and should be documented. Publications (should) know to look here for the flavor release notes (been this way for years and years): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Official_flavours :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] (20200419) has been added
<RikMills> ooh ^
<bluesabre> Oh, the fun is about to begin.
<lotuspsychje> yay
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> bluesabre: Putting out the release notes early was what I mentioned in the ML and thought you agreed it was a good thing to do, and if it isnt published on the website or social media before the release, they can only access it after the release which diminishes there ability for then to do write ups until after the fact.
<bluesabre> philipz: If they do a writeup before the fact, they're not reporting on the final release. In some cases, this can make a flavor look bad, especially if they're working hard to fix some bug. I think linking to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Official_flavours helps make it look like less of a release announcement and more like, hey, here's what's happening now with each of the flavors.
<bluesabre> (I know they'll write about it beforehand anyway, but let's not make it seem like that's OK.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> With feature freeze in place there are only so much changes that can happen relating to release notes. You can see that ubuntu mate and studio put there's out. I think kubuntu did as well. But it's fine if xubuntu doesn't want the extra publicity.
<bluesabre> Until the release is done, it's not the final product. No need to jump ahead of release day. :)
<lotuspsychje> for those who use workspaces to dock extension, i filed a small bug/wish bug #1873659
<ubot5> bug 1873659 in gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock (Ubuntu) "Add a hide option for partial dock when not dodge windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873659
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @bashfulrobot loved his in the DLN episode "Listen idiot. Of course this should be highlighted in yellow"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> /me counts the number of freeze exception he did.... (re @philipz: With feature freeze in place there are only so much changes that can happen relating to release notes. You can see that ubuntu mate and studio put there's out. I think kubuntu did as well. But it's fine if xubuntu doesn't want the extra publicity.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> its at the 47:05 mark if anyone wants to see
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> but that wont change the major changes that go into a release, which is what press will cover (re @RikMills: /me counts the number of freeze exception he did....)
<bluesabre> That is, unless we have day 1 snap theming support, https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gtk-common-themes/-/merge_requests/19
<bluesabre> I'm still working over here ;)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I've already changed them several times since they 1st went on the wiki
<bluesabre> Anyway, gotta do some some IRL work now, bbl
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> strange as @Eickmeyer said it was already in the snap (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <bluesabre> That is, unless we have day 1 snap theming support, https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gtk-common-themes/-/merge_requests/19)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> release notes screenshot still shows the beta. whoops!
<Eickmeyer> bluesabre: I'd bug kenvandine in #ubuntu-desktop about that. He's the one that got Materia in the snap for me.
<Eickmeyer> bluesabre: Thing is, if Graybird is your default and the lack of the theme in the snap is breaking stuff, then it needs to get included.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> quite strange that its not in, as i tried cawbird snap on 19.10 and the theme did change to greybird when i switch it
<bluesabre> Eickmeyer: yeah, I’ll ping him later today.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu MATE is now available for QA Testing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> really, as it should have been available for QA testing from the beta
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> no-qa for final xd (re @philipz: really, as it should have been available for QA testing from the beta)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> oh i get what you mean now :D:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Package for changing password?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> live session bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> annd crash for marco happened
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Apport isn't working for me for some reason
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Terminal or UI? (re @ItzSwirlz: Package for changing password?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> Name not readable (Make kubuntu installation difficult)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> Steps:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> - Try Kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> - Choose Theme Breeze Dark
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> - Install Kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> - Software tab didn't show anything otherthan radio buttons
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> This might help
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> UI
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> After yesterday's linux kernel upgrade
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> My Ethernet driver not working, It even didn't show eth0 or enp0s3
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> Here is details
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> lspci -nn
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL810xE PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 07)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> sudo ifconfig -a
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> lo: flags=73 mtu 65536 inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0 inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 scopeid 0x10 loop txqueuelen 1000 (Local Loopback) RX packets 10331 bytes 1038803 (1.0 MB) RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0 TX packets 10331 bytes 1038803 (1.0 MB) TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> wlp3s0: flags=4099 mtu 1500 ether a8:c1:fa:54:ea:40 txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet) RX packets 8506 bytes 2394440 (2.3 MB) RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0 TX packets 13362 bytes 3805815 (3.8 MB) TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> oh, ubuntu-mate? not sure in that. gnome has users-admin, but mate may have their own thing (re @ItzSwirlz: UI)
<lotuspsychje> @JaydipChabhadiya: i saw bug #1873644 passby today, maybe related?
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1873644
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1873644 in linux (Ubuntu) "Regression in 5.4.0-24 kernel, r8169 network driver is broken" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> got a screenshot? (re @JaydipChabhadiya: Name not readable (Make kubuntu installation difficult)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Steps:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> - Try Kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> - Choose Theme Breeze Dark
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> - Install Kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> - Software tab didn't show anything otherthan radio buttons
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> This might help)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> No need to choose the dark theme on the live session. It won't carry over to the installed system. (re @JaydipChabhadiya: Name not readable (Make kubuntu installation difficult)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Steps:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> - Try Kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> - Choose Theme Breeze Dark
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> - Install Kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> - Software tab didn't show anything otherthan radio buttons
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> This might help)
 * RikMills slaps the bot
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Simon slapped me with a wet fish last tuesday (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <RikMills> slaps the bot)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Very IRC, LOL
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Wasn't that 'a large trout'? :D
<oerheks> trout-abuse..
<lotuspsychje> yeah on Mirc
<lotuspsychje> ./me slaps bot with a large trout
<RikMills> Anyway, I know not to reply to multiline messages on the TG side now!
<oerheks> !paste
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oerheks> :-)
<RikMills> !paste | ubuntutestingbot
<ubot5> ubuntutestingbot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RikMills> in other words, DON'T ping me 7 times on IRC!
<RikMills> :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Hahahah. Yeah, it was fun. (re @philipz: @bashfulrobot loved his in the DLN episode "Listen idiot. Of course this should be highlighted in yellow")
<shaban238> i spotted the bug i reported yesterday regarding the blank screen. its not smth obvious but if you turn off the screen saver without turning off firstly "activate screen saver when computer is idle" you will get a blank screen after a while even though in the power manager you set it to never.
<shaban238> im explaining it here to let you know, i will update the report now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> Yes may be related, I have Dell Inspiron 5548 with RT8136 Ethernet Controller
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> Already shared details above (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> @JaydipChabhadiya: i saw bug #1873644 passby today, maybe related?)
<ubot5> bug 1871182 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1873644 [RTL810xE] No ethernet connection" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871182
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> I'll share in few minutes after regenerating (re @philipz: got a screenshot?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban238: nice dogch
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Oerheks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Oerheks> Hi philips (re @philipz: welcome Oerheks)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Oerheks which flavor are you looking to test today?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Oerheks> Running gnome on vbox, cannot wait to upgrade thursday
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you can upgrade from now if you like :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Oerheks> I'll do both, upgrade thhfsxay and fresh i stall
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Oerheks> I'll do both, upgrade thursday and fresh i stall (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if you dont know how to upgrade yet, you can used 'update-manager -d' https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#3-check-for-updates
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Oerheks> I think i do, see oerheks - ubuntu member
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome aboard the tester group
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Oerheks> Thanks!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Oerheks> Oke, upgrade -d went smooth. Laptop aspire 5738g
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I found something strange with dolphin...kubuntu 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I get conflicting information about a directory /home/bradlee/Downloads https://imgur.com/a/ITW8aF7
<valorie> does that continue if you refresh the view, @Bradlee?
<valorie> I find it odd that /Downloads/ is called a file
<valorie> when it's a folder
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> there seems to be a soft link of some kind https://imgur.com/a/UWiH82I
<valorie> that's a dot file
<valorie> very odd
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> @valorie is there a way to refresh the view
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> @valorie it might be because the soft link is no longer valid
<valorie> under the View menu the top choice in my menu is "redisplay"
<valorie> I think Control f5 works as in your browser
<valorie> since it is a file browser, essentially
<valorie> back in teh day, konquerer did both
<valorie> looooved it
<valorie> but now I love dolphin and falkon
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> time marches on
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> yea I was a konqueror fan too
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> still konqueror is very powerful
<valorie> as a file browser yes
<valorie> not so good on the web anymore
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I think konqueror is good at debugging web stuff, but only ancient web stuff
<valorie> right
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> so if I fix the path, maybe that fixes the problem
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I tried using kde partition manager to mount my windows drive, but didn't work...
<valorie> why not just use mount?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> because I am testing kubuntu
<valorie> that said, I've not dual-booted for .... almost 20 years, so what do I know
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> @valorie have you left windows behind???
<valorie> I have a VM which gets used about once a year
<valorie> some genealogy programs that are unusable in wine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> someone asked me to find a geneology program that worked with arabic and the only one that did was open source
<valorie> gramps is good
<valorie> the ones I was using a couple of years back were much more specialized
<valorie> Genome Mate Pro in particular
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> Yea Gramps was created by the Mormons I think
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> here's the problem with the kde partition manager trying to mount my windows partition
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> https://imgur.com/a/L5rNsV2
<valorie> PAF was the LDS application
<valorie> Gramps is independent
<valorie> @Bradlee that sounds like a KDE bug I think? bugs.kde.org to file that
<valorie> although you can file it on lp too: in the commandline
<valorie> ubuntu-bug dolphin
<valorie> and upload your screenshot there
<valorie> once you are done, please link the bug number on the qatracker
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> @valorie How do I attach multiple images to the bug, should I add the link to imgur?
<valorie> you can attach multiple files -- best to upload them, not link to them
<valorie> the ubuntu-bug command will report needed config files etc. for the devels to examine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I don't see any way to attach multiple files unless I zip them first.
<valorie> but IMO this will end up being a Dolphin bug, not a packaging bug, which is what *we* can fix
<valorie> on LP or bugs.kde.org?
<valorie> you can just reply to your original comment
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> bugs.kde.org..I just zipped the images and attached the zip file
<valorie> ok
<valorie> now that you have a bko link, link that to your LP report
<valorie> ubuntu-bug dolphin
<valorie> in the commandline
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> @valorie https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1873699
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1873699 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "File link with invalid shows up as an existing directory and non existing directory" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> cool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> lp report???
<valorie> no link the number 1873699 on the qatracker
<valorie> now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> uh, sorry, qatracker???  I am a newbie
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<valorie> that's what this channel is all about
<valorie> testing and reporting
<valorie> the iso.qa is where the reports happen
<valorie> find what you are testing (daily, beta, etc.)
<valorie> and how you installed it, which is called a testcase
<valorie> whole drive, etc.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I tried logging in and it wants me to change my password
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> do you have an LP account?
<valorie> there is single-sign-on for all of Ubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> okay I am logged in
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> :-)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> now I have to find out what I am testing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> Kubuntu Desktop amd64 testcases in Focal Beta (archived)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> now link the number 1873699 on the qatracker???
<valorie> can you give me a link?
<valorie> archived isn't right
<valorie> did you install the beta? a daily ISO?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> beta (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <valorie> did you install the beta? a daily ISO?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> so far I am here, away from where I was before:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<valorie> ok, well the beta could indeed be archived
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> then I clicked on Focal Beta
<valorie> go here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/411/builds/210012/testcases
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/411/builds
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> Focal Beta (archived)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> so do I need to upgrade to a daily?
<valorie> go to my link instead
<valorie> no
<valorie> just find the testcase that applies from my link and doe the report
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> find the testcase that applies???
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> all I see are installs and one live session
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I think it would be a new testcase???
<valorie> yes, you installed, originally, correct?
<valorie> each testcase has multiple testers
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I installed with manual partitioning
<valorie> cool, click that one then
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/411/builds/210012/testcases/1302/results
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> Install (manual partitioning) in Kubuntu Desktop amd64 in Focal Beta (archived)
<valorie> at the bottom click Add a Test Result
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> but my bug seems to be "out of scope"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> don't see that
<valorie> do you see the three reports at the bottom?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> yes
<valorie> well damn
<valorie> once logged in I can't see that either
<valorie> ok
<valorie> you've done your duty
<valorie> lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> yea I guess
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> seems to be a whole new test case...
<valorie> now you know how to use the qa tracker
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> doesn't fall under install...my steps are a different animal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> yup
<valorie> no, any bug you encounter should be reported
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> if I was testing installs...
<valorie> it's not just the installation, but after
<valorie> too
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> yea but where's the right place.
<valorie> that would have been the right place
<valorie> however, now the beta has been marked "ready"
<valorie> which means no more reports I guess
<valorie> *if* you are willing to install from a daily, say in a VM and see if you still experience your bug
<valorie> you can
<valorie> and report in one of the daily testcases
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> yes this links to what you mean but using daily...http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/210840/testcases/1302/results
<valorie> ooo, or the Final (which is really a release candidate) : http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/412/builds
<valorie> we're days away from release
<valorie> so testing the "final" is important
<valorie> keeping in mind it might not really be the final
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> that page link has ... with an applidogion:                                    ubuntu-bug PACKAGE_NAME
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> which is what I did.
<valorie> applidogion?
 * valorie goes outside to hunt dandelions
<kc2bez> valorie: The bridge not mangles application and transforms it to applidogion.
<kc2bez> *bot ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> @valorie I should also report the bug with partitionmanager
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partitionmanager/+bug/1873706
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1873706 in partitionmanager (Ubuntu) "Partition manager edit mount point not working..fstab not changed" [Undecided,New]
